# Napolitano rieletto Presidente della Repubblica



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

*Aggiornamento 20 aprile 
738 voti per Napolitano.*


*Napolitano ha accettato. Si ricandida alla presidenza della Repubblica*

*Pressing su Napolitano, si pensa al bis. Leader al Colle, forse il voto già oggi
Ansa*


Bersani e Berlusconi al Quirinale per sondare la disponibilità del capo dello Stato.


Oggi quinta e sesta votazione ma si prevede per entrambe "fumata nera".


Aggiornamento 19 aprile 
*Su La 7 Mentana ha appena annunciato che Renzi ritiene superata la candidatura di Prodi.*

Quarta votazione, Prodi non passa.


In corso la quarta votazione 

Il Pd unito su Prodi


Renzi: 'Marini e' saltato'. Pd nella bufera. Rispunta idea Prodi. Grillo: 'Arrendetevi'
In corso 2/a votazione, alla prima Marini sotto il quorum di 151. Per Rodota' 240. M5S: avanti Rodota', Prodi solo se rinuncia. Sindaco Firenze si prepara ad arrivare a Roma

Ansa


Domani il Parlamento, in seduta comune, con l'integrazione dei rappresentanti delle Regioni inizia le votazioni per eleggere il nuovo Presidente della Repubblica. Nelle ultime ore circolano i nomi di Amato, D'Alema, Marini, Mattarella, Prodi e, come è noto, quello di Rodotà candidato del M5S. 
Seguiamo in questo topic (con notizie e commenti) le ultime ore di avvicinamento alle votazioni e l'esito delle stesse fino alla elezione del nuovo Capo dello Stato.


Franco Marini proposto da Bersani con il gradimento di PDL e SC.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Secondo La Repubblica il nome condiviso da Pd, PDL e Sc sarebbe quello di Marini.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Quirinale, vicina l'intesa su Marini
Stasera la riunione decisiva dei gruppi


Corriere della Sera


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Aprile 2013)

Questa scelta spaccherà di brutto il PD, già Renzi si è pronunciato in maniera decisamente contraria.
Per non parlare della posizione di SEL


----------



## Hell Krusty (17 Aprile 2013)

*Bersani, entrando nella riunione dei gruppi Pd dice:"Ora spieghiamo tutto.Sarà una bella sorpresa".*


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> *Bersani, entrando nella riunione dei gruppi Pd dice:"Ora spieghiamo tutto.Sarà una bella sorpresa".*




....vediamo questa "sorpresa".....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Aprile 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> *Bersani, entrando nella riunione dei gruppi Pd dice:"Ora spieghiamo tutto.Sarà una bella sorpresa".*



Che sorpresona, ha ufficializzato il nome di Marini 

[MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]

la "sorpresa" è marini, è ufficiale


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che sorpresona, ha ufficializzato il nome di Marini
> 
> [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]
> 
> la "sorpresa" è marini, è ufficiale



....tra tutti è quello che mi piace di meno, spero che non venga eletto lui.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Accordo su Marini, Bersani lo propone a Pd Ma arriva lo stop di Renzi: 'Non lo votiamo'.

Ansa


----------



## Miro (17 Aprile 2013)

Bersani è un fail continuo.

Su Marini non conoscendolo bene non mi esprimo, spero almeno che con lui spariscano le opzioni Amato/Prodi.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Le parole di Bersani su Marini «Deve essere una persona con esperienza politica». "Propongo la candidatura forte di Franco Marini. Marini è persona limpida, generosa, capace di dialogo, costruttore del campo del centrosinistra".

L'Unità


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....tra tutti è quello che mi piace di meno, spero che non venga eletto lui.



Sarà difficile, nel PDL voteranno tutti Marini, larga parte del PD pure, a cui si aggiungono poi quasi certamente i voti di Monti....
Rimangono m5s+sel e qualcuno del PD, numeri insufficienti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2013)

Limpida ???? Ma non è stato indagato per concussione ??? O sbaglio ? Cmq Bersani deve sparire dall Italia .. Ora milioni di elettori vogliono il suo scampo


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sarà difficile, nel PDL voteranno tutti Marini, larga parte del PD pure, a cui si aggiungono poi quasi certamente i voti di Monti....
> Rimangono m5s+sel e qualcuno del PD, numeri insufficienti.



.....bisogna vedere se il Pd per rimanere compatto decide di andare su altri nomi tipo Amato....,

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Limpida ???? Ma non è stato indagato per concussione ??? O sbaglio ? Cmq Bersani deve sparire dall Italia .. Ora milioni di elettori vogliono il suo scampo



....forse se Grillo avesse voluto.... non si sarebbe arrivato a tanto....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....bisogna vedere se il Pd per rimanere compatto decide di andare su altri nomi tipo Amato....,



Non è che la situazione migliori con amato, anzi... 
L'elettorato del PD poi credo non voglia nessuno dei 2, se domani escono questi nomi il PD ha perso un 10% di elettorato quasi sicuro


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non è che la situazione migliori con amato, anzi...
> L'elettorato del PD poi credo non voglia nessuno dei 2, se domani escono questi nomi il PD ha perso un 10% di elettorato quasi sicuro



....dico anche a te che forse questa situazione si poteva evitare se il M5S si fosse reso disponibile .....


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2013)

Blu , ma se grillo gli ha proposto rodotà


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Blu , ma se grillo gli ha proposto rodotà



Super Lollo, Bersani ha praticamente pregato il M5S (anche in diretta di collaborare) venendo ridicolizzato, ora a ridosso delle votazioni Grillo se ne esce con Rodotà (che personalmente stimo) per evitare guai peggiori. Non credi che Grillo abbia sbagliato strategia? Per me, di fatto, ha spinto Bersani tra le braccia di Berlusconi.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Bersani candida Marini al Quirinale, sì di Berlusconi: lo votiamo. Ma c'è il no di Renzi
Bersani: «Siamo in un mare mosso, Franco sa reggere». Berlusconi: «E' serio, lo votiamo»

Il Messaggero


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2013)

Il movimento alle prossime elezioni prende il 50%


----------



## Hammer (17 Aprile 2013)

Sto bestemmiando da stamattina. Se il PD vota Marini (con Rodotà alternativa) col cavolo che sostengo la tua coalizione alle prossime elezioni. Oh sì Bersani, e questo ragionamento lo faranno in molti, vedrai


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sto bestemmiando da stamattina. Se il PD vota Marini (con Rodotà alternativa) col cavolo che sostengo la tua coalizione alle prossime elezioni. Oh sì Bersani, e questo ragionamento lo faranno in molti, vedrai



Vero , e il moVimento ringrazia


----------



## jaws (17 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il movimento alle prossime elezioni prende il 50%



di quello che ha preso la volta scorsa


----------



## Hammer (17 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vero , e il moVimento ringrazia



Il Movimento ringrazia, ma sicuramente subirà un calo. PD a picco (se continua su questa linea) e astensionismo alle stelle. Segnatelo


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il movimento alle prossime elezioni prende il 50%



Io credo che il M5S non confermerà neanche i voti presi alle ultime elezioni, altro che crescita.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io credo che il M5S non confermerà neanche i voti presi alle ultime elezioni, altro che crescita.



Challenge accepted


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Challenge accepted





Stanis, personalmente conosco parecchia gente che ha votato M5S ora molto delusa dalle scelte di Grillo e dalla qualità degli eletti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2013)

Io che sono " dentro " .. Vedo ogni giorno ex pd venire da noi ... Domani mi aspetto il rogo delle tessere pd... Vi aspettiamo a braccia aperte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Super Lollo, Bersani ha praticamente pregato il M5S (anche in diretta di collaborare) venendo ridicolizzato, ora a ridosso delle votazioni Grillo se ne esce con Rodotà (che personalmente stimo) per evitare guai peggiori. Non credi che Grillo abbia sbagliato strategia? Per me, di fatto, ha spinto Bersani tra le braccia di Berlusconi.


La strategia di Grillo è perfetta invece, così con la scelta del Presidente della Repubblica avrà la prima prova per accusare PD e PDL, dopodiché ci sarà il governissimo, sferrerà l'attacco decisivo a Bersani+Berlu e alle prossime elezioni il M5S farà il boom. Ormai questa è la tattica.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La strategia di Grillo è perfetta invece, così con la scelta del Presidente della Repubblica avrà la prima prova per accusare PD e PDL, dopodiché ci sarà il governissimo, sferrerà l'attacco decisivo a Bersani+Berlu e alle prossime elezioni il M5S farà il boom. Ormai questa è la tattica.



Strategia, teoricamente, perfetta per il M5S non certo per il bene del Paese. In ogni caso credo che il M5S non aumenterà i suo voti, era questa la sua occasione storica.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io che sono " dentro " .. Vedo ogni giorno ex pd venire da noi ... Domani mi aspetto il rogo delle tessere pd... Vi aspettiamo a braccia aperte



...Super Lollo, i sondaggi danno il M5S in calo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Strategia, teoricamente, perfetta per il M5S non certo per il bene del Paese. In ogni caso credo che il M5S non aumenterà i suo voti, era questa la sua occasione storica.


Grillo ha già ampiamente dimostrato che non sta facendo il bene del paese, ovviamente con "strategia perfetta" mi riferivo agli obiettivi del M5S. La raccolta di voti di Grillo invece sarà graduale e farà di tutto perché nelle prossime elezioni ci sia il boom definitivo, ne sono convinto.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Grillo ha già ampiamente dimostrato che non sta facendo il bene del paese, ovviamente con "strategia perfetta" mi riferivo agli obiettivi del M5S. La raccolta di voti di Grillo invece sarà graduale e farà di tutto perché nelle prossime elezioni ci sia il boom definitivo, ne sono convinto.



....tutto dipenderà da quando ci saranno le prossime elezioni. Se fossero tra 5 anni il M5S come ci arriverebbe?


----------



## jaws (17 Aprile 2013)

Non avete considerato però il fatto che alle prossime elezioni il candidato del PD non sarà Bersani


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Aprile 2013)

A meno di ripensamenti da parte di Bersani e soci, SEL vota rodotà, lo immaginavo, ma ora è ufficiale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....tutto dipenderà da quando ci saranno le prossime elezioni. Se fossero tra 5 anni il M5S come ci arriverebbe?


Dubito... se alla fine finiranno per allearsi PD e PDL.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Non avete considerato però il fatto che alle prossime elezioni il candidato del PD non sarà Bersani



......se ci sarà, come ritengo, Renzi il PD vincerà senza problemi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dubito... se alla fine finiranno per allearsi PD e PDL.



...se si alleano PD e PDL è (anche) per tagliare fuori Grillo e cercheranno perciò di durare il più a lungo possibile.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Aprile 2013)

Il PD ha perso un elettore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...se si alleano PD e PDL è (anche) per tagliare fuori Grillo e cercheranno perciò di durare il più a lungo possibile.


Credo semplicemente che non ce la farebbero.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ......se ci sarà, come ritengo, Renzi il PD vincerà senza problemi.



Il tempo giusto per Renzi erano queste elezioni, per me è già troppo tardi perché Renzi possa fare i miracoli e tra l'altro non sono nemmeno certo che ci sarà lui, ha troppi nemici nel PD, dovrà fondare un partito suo per candidarsi.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo semplicemente che non ce la farebbero.



....la paura unisce. PD e PDL hanno, per motivi diversi, interesse a non votare a breve.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Aprile 2013)

SEL voterà Rodotà. Al congresso del PD Marini ha ricevuto 221 voti favorevoli, 90 contrari (tra cui il gruppo Renzi) e 30 astenuti. Non ha partecipato SEL che come detto voterà Rodotà.

Il PD è finito.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il tempo giusto per Renzi erano queste elezioni, per me è già troppo tardi perché Renzi possa fare i miracoli e tra l'altro non sono nemmeno certo che ci sarà lui, ha troppi nemici nel PD, dovrà fondare un partito suo per candidarsi.




Anche per Renzi vale, secondo me lo stesso discorso, se si rivoterà a breve sarà lui il candidato se tra 5 anni chi può dirlo?


----------



## juventino (17 Aprile 2013)

E' quindi sarebbe l'ennesimo dinosauro la sorpresa di Bersani? Che figura di M. ragazzi, che figura di M. totale.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> SEL voterà Rodotà. Al congresso del PD Marini ha ricevuto 221 voti favorevoli, 90 contrari (tra cui il gruppo Renzi) e 30 astenuti. Non ha partecipato SEL che come detto voterà Rodotà.
> 
> Il PD è finito.



La spaccatura su Marini era prevedibile e forse, per certi versi, voluta. I giochi sono ancora tutti aperti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....la paura unisce. PD e PDL hanno, per motivi diversi, interesse a non votare a breve.



La paura può anche indurre a fare scelte totalmente sbagliate e insensate però...


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La paura può anche indurre a fare scelte totalmente sbagliate e insensate però...




Stanis la tua teoria è ineccepibile quindi vale anche per le scelte del M5S.


----------



## juventino (17 Aprile 2013)

Il PD comunque è destinato a scomparire. Quando poi finalmente si toglierà di mezzo pure Berlusconi sparirà il PDl e forse, dico forse, calerà il sipario su questa dannata Seconda Repubblica Italiana.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Secondo La Repubblica per Marini ci sarebbero 120 voti di margine ma col voto segreto rischierebbe grosso.


----------



## juventino (17 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo La Repubblica per Marini ci sarebbero 120 voti di margine ma col voto segreto rischierebbe grosso.



Onestamente spero che non ce la faccia.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Onestamente spero che non ce la faccia.




Se non viene eletto alla prima votazione salta tutto.


----------



## juventino (17 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se non viene eletto alla prima votazione salta tutto.



E' proprio ciò che spero.


----------



## tamba84 (17 Aprile 2013)

meglio che mortadella o la bonino


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Quirinale, Bersani annuncia: “Marini”. Pdl approva, il Pd esplode. Renzi attacca
Vendola: "Così finisce il centrosinistra. Non lo voteremo"

Il Fatto Quotidiano


----------



## Vinz (17 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Limpida ???? Ma non è stato indagato per concussione ??? O sbaglio ? Cmq Bersani deve sparire dall Italia .. Ora milioni di elettori vogliono il suo sca*m*po





Comunque Gargamella è un fail continuo! Aveva annunciato pure la sorpresa


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> SEL voterà Rodotà. Al congresso del PD Marini ha ricevuto 221 voti favorevoli, 90 contrari (tra cui il gruppo Renzi) e 30 astenuti. Non ha partecipato SEL che come detto voterà Rodotà.
> 
> Il PD è finito.



Solita, vecchia, storia italiana. La sinistra vive solo di antiberlusconismo, tolta la pietra portante, il castello crolla, coi suoi venti partiti interni.

E i grillini sono uguali, solo che sono anti tutto.


Ma poi, veramente, la guerra per il pdr!?

E per una manovra economica quanto ci mettono, 2 anni?


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Aprile 2013)

Vendola ha posto fine all'alleanza con il PD.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Vendola ha posto fine all'alleanza con il PD.



....scelta ovvia visto che si prospetta un governo PD-PDL-SC


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Solita, vecchia, storia italiana. La sinistra vive solo di antiberlusconismo, tolta la pietra portante, il castello crolla, coi suoi venti partiti interni.
> 
> E i grillini sono uguali, solo che sono anti tutto.
> 
> ...



La guerra per il fatto che, dopo anni che dici di fargli battaglia, ti metti completamente a 90 sulle scelte di B.

Il PD è morto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> La guerra per il fatto che, dopo anni che dici di fargli battaglia, ti metti completamente a 90 sulle scelte di B.
> 
> Il PD è morto.


Perfetto


----------



## smallball (18 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La strategia di Grillo è perfetta invece, così con la scelta del Presidente della Repubblica avrà la prima prova per accusare PD e PDL, dopodiché ci sarà il governissimo, sferrerà l'attacco decisivo a Bersani+Berlu e alle prossime elezioni il M5S farà il boom. Ormai questa è la tattica.


E' esattamente quello a cui punta il comico genovese


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> La guerra per il fatto che, dopo anni che dici di fargli battaglia, ti metti completamente a 90 sulle scelte di B.
> 
> Il PD è morto.



Penso non ci sia nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Hell Krusty (18 Aprile 2013)

Io sono con Civati, Renzi e Serracchiani... Fino a quando ci sarà anche solo 1 persona dell'attuale dirigenza il PD non avrà il mio voto... Ah ovviamente non mi sposterò verso il M5S...
Certo che anche il M5S è imbarazzante, Bersani l'ha rincorso per 2 mesi per un accordo e non hanno saputo fare altro che insultare e sfottere, adesso fanno le vittime perchè volevano l'accordo... Ma dai...


----------



## Lollo7zar (18 Aprile 2013)

mah io non capisco, a parte renzi che chiaramente qualsiasi nome gli sarebbe andato male perchè vuole lucrare sul malcontento del pd, cos'ha fatto franco marini per non piacere, non sarà il migliore ma preferivate amato? gianni letta?


----------



## Livestrong (18 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vero , e il moVimento ringrazia



Io no invece


----------



## Hell Krusty (18 Aprile 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> mah io non capisco, a parte renzi che chiaramente qualsiasi nome gli sarebbe andato male perchè vuole lucrare sul malcontento del pd, cos'ha fatto franco marini per non piacere, non sarà il migliore ma preferivate amato? gianni letta?



Il malcontento è dato dal fatto che è un nome scelto da Berlusconi.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Aprile 2013)

Meglio un nome scelto da Berlusconi o uno scelto da Grillo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2013)

A me sinceramente Marini sembra il meno peggio tra tutti i nomi fatti in questi giorni.
Sarà perchè non ho alcuna appartenenza e non tifo per nessuno schieramento, e quindi mi sembra il più "equilibrato" tra tutti.


----------



## iceman. (18 Aprile 2013)

Comunque sto pres.della rep e' una figura a dir pico inutile...

garante della costituzione e rappresentante dell'unita' nazionale "tanti auguri a tutti e felice anno nuovo"" ROTFL. 


E poi oltre a non fare niente , una volta finito il mandato pure senatori a vita...bella roba


----------



## Ale (18 Aprile 2013)

bella roba...


----------



## Prinz (18 Aprile 2013)

io tutta sta differenza tra Marini e Rodotà non la scorgo


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2013)

E fu cosi che milioni di tessere del PD presero fuoco nella notte .... 

faccio la mia previsione : 

- Prime votazioni non viene eletto Marini ( spero ) 
- dalla terza in poi iniziano le battaglie 
- Il PD va in frantumi e votano Rodotà 
- Rodotà presidente e Pd meno L ( mai piu definizione fu indovinata ) che mette la parola fine sul suo percorso politico .


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2013)

Lancio una provocazione: se Marini diventa presidente farà Berlusconi senatore a vita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2013)

"Tutti, infine, ora intendono che Grillo ha avuto ragione a sfidare il Pd su Rodotà al Colle, già sapendo che quel partito non avrebbe avuto l'estro, la libertà, la forza di accettare. Ieri Grillo ha stravinto. Il Pd ha straperso. E molte persone, chi con il magone, chi schiumando di rabbia, si sono chieste come è possibile farsi talmente male". Michele Serra

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ps : andate a vedere cosa è successo sul profilo del PD e sul sito del PD ..


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Meglio un nome scelto da Berlusconi o uno scelto da Grillo?



Se Grillo sceglie una persona come Rodotà, non vedo il motivo per non ammettere che a sto giro è meglio un nome scelto da Grillo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Se Grillo sceglie una persona come Rodotà, non vedo il motivo per non ammettere che a sto giro è meglio un nome scelto da Grillo.



Dobbiamo uscire da questa mentalità vecchia.. non è che una cosa è buona perche la presenta x e fa schifo perche la presenta Y.... una legge ,una normativa ,un nome per il Pdr è buono o meno buono non se lo presenta GRILLO .. ma se lo è veramente ... 

Usciamo da questa mntalità partitica/calcistica ... io su molte cose dette da Bersani o da Renzi mi sono trovato d'accordo... e non è che insulto Renzi tutte le volte che parla.. 

se l'idea è buona la si vota...


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo uscire da questa mentalità vecchia.. non è che una cosa è buona perche la presenta x e fa schifo perche la presenta Y.... una legge ,una normativa ,un nome per il Pdr è buono o meno buono non se lo presenta GRILLO .. ma se lo è veramente ...
> 
> Usciamo da questa mntalità partitica/calcistica ... io su molte cose dette da Bersani o da Renzi mi sono trovato d'accordo... e non è che insulto Renzi tutte le volte che parla..
> 
> se l'idea è buona la si vota...



Appunto. Cioè il PD con questa mossa di mettersi a 90 di fronte al nano piduista mi sta facendo ricredere (non totalmente però) su Grillo! Mai avrei pensato di arrivare a questo punto!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

PS: la Lega ha annunciato che voterà Marini già al primo turno.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Ma solo in Italia un partito può implodere e un altro gonfiare il petto per eleggere una figura di facciata.

Solo in italia.


E, onestamente, non capisco chi non crede più nel pd da un giorno o due. Non lo capisco, scusatemi.


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Aprile 2013)

Ormai i vecchi del PD sono finiti. Tempo qualche mese e Renzi li manda a casa


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma solo in Italia un partito può implodere e un altro gonfiare il petto per eleggere una figura di facciata.
> 
> Solo in italia.
> 
> ...



Ah, la più alta carica dello Stato è una figura di facciata?


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ah, la più alta carica dello Stato è una figura di facciata?



La più alta carica dello stato non decide una fava di niente.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La più alta carica dello stato non decide una fava di niente.



Ah (cit.)

Mi verrebbe da darti ragione se solo il tuo caro Monti non ce lo avesse appioppato la più alta carica istituzionale dello Stato.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Parliamo di spread, di disoccupazione, di crescita, di imposte, di crisi e di futuro.

Poi il primo partito è quello dei gormiti che giocano a fare i liceali.
Seguono i millemila partitini antiberlusconiani, che stanno insieme per dare addosso a berlusconi.
Sul gradino più basso del podio arriva quello che promette di restituire l'imu.

In tutto questo quello che ci ha salvato il fondoschiena prende i voti di un partitino qualsiasi, e questi si scannano per votare non una manovra economica, no no, ma per votare un fantoccio da piazzare su una poltrona.

E gli elettori? Ad andare dietro a questa baruffa da bambini dell'asilo.

No ma bella roba.

- - - Updated - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ah (cit.)
> 
> Mi verrebbe da darti ragione se solo il tuo caro Monti non ce lo avesse appioppato la più alta carica istituzionale dello Stato.



Guarda questa è l'unica cosa di "semi" potere che abbia visto.

Ma parliamo di nulla: Monti ha SEMPRE avuto bisogno dell'appoggio dei partiti. Infatti, si è dimesso quando è mancato.

Il presidente della repubblica non conta nulla. Pensiamo alle cose serie, che chiudono 1600 imprese al giorno.

- - - Updated - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Parliamo di spread, di disoccupazione, di crescita, di imposte, di crisi e di futuro.
> 
> Poi il primo partito è quello dei gormiti che giocano a fare i liceali.
> Seguono i millemila partitini antiberlusconiani, che stanno insieme per dare addosso a berlusconi.
> ...



Se oggi Napolitano o chi per lui mettesse a presidente del consiglio Baresi, domani sarebbe sfiduciato.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Aprile 2013)

Mi sa che devi farti una bella ripassata di diritto pubblico/costituzionale. Puoi fare tutte le leggi del mondo, ma se non le promulga il PdR tali legge non valgono un beato *****. 

Non è una questione di mettere un fantoccio, ma è una questione di mettere su una poltrona una persona che possa dare un segnale di cambiamento, una persona invisa al più grande truffaldino della storia della Repubblica e ai peana che popolano il Parlamento. Una persona che abbia le palle per prendere decisioni invise alla casta e che segua la retta via.

Ma forse hai ragione tu, meglio un fantoccio alla Marini, uno che rappresenta il vecchio, uno che si chini a 90 agli ordini del piduista, uno che *magari *sposerà la fantastica ricetta dell'austerità, uno che rappresenta la continuità del marcio.

_Oh ragassi ***** boia,_ mi state facendo *quasi *ricredere su Grillo (che rimane un altro peana eh).


----------



## Prinz (18 Aprile 2013)

A nomi invertiti (Marini indicato da Grillo, Rodotà da Berlusconi) assisteremmo allo stesso scenario. La maggior parte di quelli che stanno mettendo su sta cagnara non sa nemmeno chi è Rodotà, mi ci gioco lo scroto

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> In tutto questo quello che ci ha salvato il fondoschiena prende i voti di un partitino qualsiasi, e questi si scannano per votare non una manovra economica, no no, ma per votare un fantoccio da piazzare su una poltrona.



Colui che ci ha salvati, SECONDO TE. Per me non ha salvato proprio un kaiser


----------



## jaws (18 Aprile 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> A nomi invertiti (Marini indicato da Grillo, Rodotà da Berlusconi) assisteremmo allo stesso scenario. La maggior parte di quelli che stanno mettendo su sta cagnara non sa nemmeno chi è Rodotà, mi ci gioco lo scroto



Ovvio, il problema non è il nome ma l'accordo con Berlusconi.
Comunque Bersani sa di essersi bruciato e di aver perso molti voti con l'accordo di ieri; ma in certi momenti ci sono cose più importanti della campagna elettorale.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ovvio, il problema non è il nome ma l'accordo con Berlusconi.



Esatto. Cioè a me Marini non ispira, ma il problema è l'accordo con B.


----------



## smallball (18 Aprile 2013)

ricordo un post di qualche tempo fa di Livestrong in cui affermo' che Bersani,pur di arrivare a Palazzo Chigi,venderebbe anche sua madre:direi che questo ne e' un esempio lampante


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La più alta carica dello stato non decide una fava di niente.



La verità a mio avviso sta nel mezzo. Il PdR alla fine non può fare moltissimo, ma è una figura che ha comunque un certo peso e potere se chi detiene la carica dimostra di saperla interpretare. Napolitano questo, nel bene e nel male, lo ha dimostrato.


----------



## James Watson (18 Aprile 2013)

Io sono incazzato nero con il mio segretario.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2013)

esatto , il problema non è Marini che di per se potrebbe anche andare bene.. il problema è l'accordo con il nano...tutto avrei pensato nella vita.. ma che il PD dopo anni di battaglie al nano si " alleasse " con lui... c'è qualcosa che non mi torna in tutto questo...

cosa spinge Bersani a compiere un suicidio in diretta nazionale... ci deve essere qualcosa di piu grosso.. .

dai possiamo dire tutto ma Bersani non è stupido ... e men che meno fesso ... .


----------



## jaws (18 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> esatto , il problema non è Marini che di per se potrebbe anche andare bene.. il problema è l'accordo con il nano...tutto avrei pensato nella vita.. ma che il PD dopo anni di battaglie al nano si " alleasse " con lui... c'è qualcosa che non mi torna in tutto questo...
> 
> cosa spinge Bersani a compiere un suicidio in diretta nazionale... ci deve essere qualcosa di piu grosso.. .
> 
> dai possiamo dire tutto ma Bersani non è stupido ... e men che meno fesso ... .



Lo spinge l'urgenza di avere un governo. Sono passati quasi 2 mesi dalle elezioni, è ora di iniziare a lavorare


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Lo spinge l'urgenza di avere un governo. Sono passati quasi 2 mesi dalle elezioni, è ora di iniziare a lavorare



Quindi per te , la sua mossa di distruggere il PD è dettata dal voler fare un governo ??? ... ma se stiamo parlando del Pdr ... poteva votare rodotà e non mettersi a 90 con il nano ... 

si aveva un Pdr lo stesso , non avrebbe distrutto il pd e si sarebbe andati a fare un governo con molta più serenità... 

da oggi pomeriggio il Pd non esisterà piu e voglio vedere ora come come si farà ... 

elezioni subito e il 5stelle prende il 50%


----------



## cris (18 Aprile 2013)

eccolo qua, il Bersani che si mette a novanta davanti a Silvietto.

Che ridicolo scenario.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Lo spinge l'urgenza di avere un governo. Sono passati quasi 2 mesi dalle elezioni, è ora di iniziare a lavorare



voglio vedere come inizieranno a lavorare , prima penseranno a sistemare i mille mila processi di silvio e poi se avanza il tempo penseranno a noi poveracci . L'urgenza era salvare il deretano a silvio altro che bene del paese


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *Mi sa che devi farti una bella ripassata di diritto pubblico/costituzionale. Puoi fare tutte le leggi del mondo, ma se non le promulga il PdR tali legge non valgono un beato *****.*
> 
> Non è una questione di mettere un fantoccio, ma è una questione di mettere su una poltrona una persona che possa dare un segnale di cambiamento, una persona invisa al più grande truffaldino della storia della Repubblica e ai peana che popolano il Parlamento. Una persona che abbia le palle per prendere decisioni invise alla casta e che segua la retta via.
> 
> ...



Dici? Il fatto che la promulgazione sia dovuta se il parlamento rimanda indietro il testo dopo il primo rifiuto? E' un optional?


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> A nomi invertiti (Marini indicato da Grillo, Rodotà da Berlusconi) assisteremmo allo stesso scenario. La maggior parte di quelli che stanno mettendo su sta cagnara non sa nemmeno chi è Rodotà, mi ci gioco lo scroto
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Prendo atto della tua opinione.

- - - Updated - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> La verità a mio avviso sta nel mezzo. Il PdR alla fine non può fare moltissimo, ma è una figura che ha comunque un certo peso e potere se chi detiene la carica dimostra di saperla interpretare. Napolitano questo, nel bene e nel male, lo ha dimostrato.



Se qualcuno mi dice cosa ha fatto....Ha messo su Monti? Mi fa piacere. Non ha tirato giù lui Berlusconi e la fiducia a Monti non l'ha votata lui ogni qual volta si doveva riformare qualcosa.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Se il movimento 5 stelle prende la maggioranza per una diatriba sul Presidente della Repubblica io emigro sul serio.

Siamo un popolo di cerebrolesi.


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno mi dice cosa ha fatto....Ha messo su Monti? Mi fa piacere. Non ha tirato giù lui Berlusconi e la fiducia a Monti non l'ha votata lui ogni qual volta si doveva riformare qualcosa.



Forse non lo avrà fatto in modo diretto, ma in quel periodo era evidente il pressing di Napolitano per levare di mezzo Berlusconi. Sulle dimissioni di Berlusconi lo zampino di Napolitano è evidente, dai, non si può negare. Comunque aldilà degli effettivi poteri che può avere, il Presidente della Repubblica è sempre una figura istituzionale importantissima e sarebbe bene, in un periodo come questo, che tale carica venga ricoperta da una persona che rappresenti il cambamento di cui questo paese ha bisogno.


----------



## Vinz (18 Aprile 2013)

Youtrend riporta che Marini avrebbe preso 674 voti, due sopra il quorum


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Aprile 2013)

I motivi per cui non va bene Marini gli ha spiegati bene renzi ieri.

Video


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



[video]http://video.corriere.it/renzi-bignardi-marini-capo-stato-dispetto-italia/88861d1a-a797-11e2-9150-8d03f4566dbb?[/video]



Non mi ricordo chi ha ipotizzato B senatore a vita prima, comunque ho appena letto che l'ipotesi è veramente REALE e PLAUSIBILE


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Forse non lo avrà fatto in modo diretto, ma in quel periodo era evidente il pressing di Napolitano per levare di mezzo Berlusconi. *Sulle dimissioni di Berlusconi lo zampino di Napolitano è evidente, dai, non si può negare.* Comunque aldilà degli effettivi poteri che può avere, il Presidente della Repubblica è sempre una figura istituzionale importantissima e sarebbe bene, in un periodo come questo, che tale carica venga ricoperta da una persona che rappresenti il cambamento di cui questo paese ha bisogno.



Sentiamo.


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sentiamo.



In quel periodo era evidente che Napolitano volesse le dimissioni di Berlusconi. Non lo diceva direttamente, ma si vedeva nelle parole e negli atteggiamenti. Inoltre già si vociferava da un paio di settimane l'ipotesi Monti, che di fatto ha poi subito fatto senatore a vita appena constatato che B. non poteva più andare avanti a causa della mancanza della fiducia. Il clima che si era venuto a creare a mio avviso è stato decisivo per la nascita del governo Monti.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> In quel periodo era evidente che Napolitano volesse le dimissioni di Berlusconi. Non lo diceva direttamente, ma si vedeva nelle parole e negli atteggiamenti. Inoltre già si vociferava da un paio di settimane l'ipotesi Monti, che di fatto ha poi subito fatto senatore a vita appena constatato che B. non poteva più andare avanti a causa della mancanza della fiducia. Il clima che si era venuto a creare a mio avviso è stato decisivo per la nascita del governo Monti.



Il voto di sostanziale sfiducia a Berlusconi è arrivato da Napolitano?

Senza quel voto, Berlusconi si sarebbe dimesso?


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il voto di sostanziale sfiducia a Berlusconi è arrivato da Napolitano?
> 
> Senza quel voto, Berlusconi si sarebbe dimesso?



No, ma il fatto che Berlusconi non avesse più la fiducia di Napolitano ha pesato sicuramente su quel voto, a mio modo di vedere.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> No, ma il fatto che Berlusconi non avesse più la fiducia di Napolitano ha pesato sicuramente su quel voto, a mio modo di vedere.



Su quel voto ha pesato uno spread che andava sul trend greco, non certo l'opinione di una figurina.

Poi, ognuno la pensi come vuole.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Dici? Il fatto che la promulgazione sia dovuta se il parlamento rimanda indietro il testo dopo il primo rifiuto? E' un optional?



Non è un optional ma se rimandi indietro lo stesso testo di legge sei un truffaldino peggio del piduista.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non è un optional ma se rimandi indietro lo stesso testo di legge sei un truffaldino peggio del piduista.



Ah, ne stiamo facendo una questione morale. Pensavo si parlasse del grande potere del Presidente della Repubblica e del fatto che debba ripassare diritto pubblico.


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Aprile 2013)

Le competenze del Presidente della Repubblica sono sul sito della Camera, basta cercare su Google. Dire che non conta nulla, in un paese come il nostro, mi sembra molto molto riduttivo e sempliciotto. Non fa le leggi, ma non bisogna mica solo fare le leggi per contare qualcosa


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Su quel voto ha pesato uno spread che andava sul trend greco, non certo l'opinione di una figurina.
> 
> Poi, ognuno la pensi come vuole.



Mah sinceramente penso che se avesse contato di più lo spread allora non credo che si sarebbero ridotti ad aspettare l'8 Novembre per sfiduciare Berlusconi.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ah, ne stiamo facendo una questione morale. Pensavo si parlasse del grande potere del Presidente della Repubblica e del fatto che debba ripassare diritto pubblico.



Per me il diritto pubblico dovresti ripassarlo, perché chi dice che è una figura che non conta un ***** dice, per me (e non solo) una grandissima kazzata. Non lo dico io che è la più alta carica istituzionale dello Stato, ma lo dicono appunto i libri di diritto pubblico. E tali libri non li scrivo io, ma li scrivono i più grandi costituzionalisti di questo paese.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per me il diritto pubblico dovresti ripassarlo, perché chi dice che è una figura che non conta un ***** dice, per me (e non solo) una grandissima kazzata. Non lo dico io che è la più alta carica istituzionale dello Stato, ma lo dicono appunto i libri di diritto pubblico. E tali libri non li scrivo io, ma li scrivono i più grandi costituzionalisti di questo paese.



Continuo ad aspettare argomentazioni.


Un piccolo appunto: il mio ex professore di diritto pubblico non la pensa come te, per quel che vale la sua opinione.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Continuo ad aspettare argomentazioni.



Io te le ho date, se non le leggi è un problema tuo.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io te le ho date, se non le leggi è un problema tuo.



Cioè il fatto che ha il potere di far perdere tempo, visto che è obbligato a promulgare le leggi?

O quello che tu o costituzionalisti che non citi e di cui non citi estratti o altro la pensano diversamente?

No perchè, come detto, se vuoi io ti dico che io e il mio ex prof non la pensiamo come te e i tuoi autori, e siamo da capo.


----------



## smallball (18 Aprile 2013)

Marini pare lontano dal quorum


----------



## smallball (18 Aprile 2013)

quorum impossibile,si deve rivotare


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2013)

*Niente quorum. Alle 15 la seconda votazione*


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Cioè il fatto che ha il potere di far perdere tempo, visto che è obbligato a promulgare le leggi?
> 
> O quello che tu o costituzionalisti che non citi e di cui non citi estratti o altro la pensano diversamente?
> 
> No perchè, come detto, se vuoi io ti dico che io e il mio ex prof non la pensiamo come te e i tuoi autori, e siamo da capo.



Tratto dal libro di Istituzioni di Diritto Pubblico di Ugo De Siervo (Professore ordinario di diritto costituzionale all'Università di Firenze, componente dell'Autorità garante per la protezione dei dati personali ed eletto alla Corte Costituzionale nel 2002, di cui è stato vice-presidente dal 2009 al 2010 e presidente dal 2010 al 2011) e Paolo Caretti (Professore ordinario di diritto costituzionale alle Università di Sassari, Perugia, Siena e Macerata e segretario dell'Associazione di Studi e ricerche parlamentari e coordinatore dell'omonimo Seminario annuale).

Il Presidente della Repubblica:

- organo monocratico dell'unità dello Stato
- indizione della data delle elezioni e dei referendum
- fissazione della data delle riunioni delle due camere
- nomina di senatori a vita
- messaggio formale al Parlamento
- messaggio di rinvio di una legge al Parlamento (roba una porcheria immonda come il lodo Alfano senza questa zavorra che si chiama PdR sarebbe diventata legge)
- promulgazione delle leggi e rinvii di leggi a camere sciolte
-convocazione straordinaria delle camere
- scioglimento anticipato delle camere
-potere di risolvere le crisi di governo nominando il Presidente del consiglio dei ministri e su proposta di questo i ministri
- le consultazioni
- l'incarico di formare il Governo
- il mandato esplorativo
- autorizzare la presentazione dei disegni di legge del Governo
- emanazione degli atti normativi del Governo
- emanazione dei decreti del PdR
- poteri presidenziali in ambito di politica estera 
- poteri in ambito di politica militare (presidente del consiglio supremo di difesa)
- concessione della grazia o commutazione della pena
- nomina di magistrati ordinari, amministrativi e militari in qualità di presidente del Consiglio Superiore della Magistratura
- nomina di 5 giudici della Corte costituzionale.

Il PdR non serve a nulla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2013)

cioè Bersani è talmente un FAIL che non solo ha distrutto il suo stesso partito ma è riuscito anche a non far votare Marini che lui aveva scelto.... 

è un fail unico quest'uomo


----------



## Harvey (18 Aprile 2013)

Qualcuno me lo aveva detto che il mio voto era più perso degli altri...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Aprile 2013)

C'è gente che ha votato valeria marini e veronica lario.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Potrebbe spingermi a votare addirittura Grillo. Per la gioia di Lollo


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Tratto dal libro di Istituzioni di Diritto Pubblico di Ugo De Siervo (Professore ordinario di diritto costituzionale all'Università di Firenze, componente dell'Autorità garante per la protezione dei dati personali ed eletto alla Corte Costituzionale nel 2002, di cui è stato vice-presidente dal 2009 al 2010 e presidente dal 2010 al 2011) e Paolo Caretti (Professore ordinario di diritto costituzionale alle Università di Sassari, Perugia, Siena e Macerata e segretario dell'Associazione di Studi e ricerche parlamentari e coordinatore dell'omonimo Seminario annuale).
> 
> Il Presidente della Repubblica:
> 
> ...




Mi sembra ci sia tutto. Dimenticava lo stato di guerra.


Se vogliamo prenderci in giro, andiamo avanti. Se vogliamo parlare di cose serie, parliamo di crescita, di riforme, di disoccupazione, di imposte. Tutta roba che col pdr non c'entra nulla.

Ma se vuoi, continuiamo.

E' come litigare per eleggere il presidente della camera o del senato. Parliamo di figurine.


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2013)

Bersani è imbarazzante.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> C'è gente che ha votato valeria marini e veronica lario.


Non hanno capito che la politica non è un gioco


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi sembra ci sia tutto. Dimenticava lo stato di guerra.
> 
> 
> Se vogliamo prenderci in giro, andiamo avanti. Se vogliamo parlare di cose serie, parliamo di crescita, di riforme, di disoccupazione, di imposte. Tutta roba che col pdr non c'entra nulla.
> ...



Avrai ragione sicuramente te e sicuramente avrà ragione il tuo professore. Per me, in una repubblica parlamentare, dire che il PdR non conta un ***** è quanto meno eccessivo. Però ripeto, hai ragione te ed ha ragione il tuo professore di diritto pubblico 

Ovviamente non concordo con quanto aggiunto da te (o dal tuo professore) ma ci sta, sono vedute completamente differenti.

PS: è ovvio che il problema principale di questo paese siano le cose elencate da te, ma non esistono solo quei problemi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Potrebbe spingermi a votare addirittura Grillo. Per la gioia di Lollo



Paradossalmente il M5S è rimasta la cosa più di sinistra che c'è in parlamento...


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2013)

*Pare che il Pdl non voterà Marini alla seconda chiamata.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pare che il Pdl non voterà Marini alla seconda chiamata.*



Hahahahha vi immaginate ??? 
sarebbe boh.. non so come spiegarlo.. immaginate Bersani che ha distrutto la sua figura politica per il nano e adesso non conta piu nulla perche alla seconda chiamata non votano marini ma se la tengono per la terza ahahahha ... oddio sto male..


----------



## James Watson (18 Aprile 2013)

Marini non ce la fa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Harvey ha scritto:


>






Segretario P.D.! (contiene doppiosenso))


----------



## Vinz (18 Aprile 2013)

Bersani iperfail


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Avrai ragione sicuramente te e sicuramente avrà ragione il tuo professore. Per me, in una repubblica parlamentare, dire che il PdR non conta un ***** è quanto meno eccessivo. Però ripeto, hai ragione te ed ha ragione il tuo professore di diritto pubblico
> 
> Ovviamente non concordo con quanto aggiunto da te (o dal tuo professore) ma ci sta, sono vedute completamente differenti.
> 
> PS: è ovvio che il problema principale di questo paese siano le cose elencate da te, ma non esistono solo quei problemi.



Mi scuso se sono stato eccessivo. Oggi sono nervoso ed è pure il giorno più sbagliato per esserlo visto che ho una ç°éçç*°°§ di macchinetta addosso per misurare la pressione. 

Il fatto è questo: di poteri veri, il pdr, ne ha due. I senatori a vita e la corte costituzionale.

Ora, a me andrebbe anche bene scannarsi su queste cose in una situazione diversa, ma qui siamo di fronte, probabilmente, al periodo più delicato che il nostro Paese abbia mai attraversato.

Non è forse il caso di pensare ad altro?

Ps: non me ne volere, ma bisogna andare oltre i libri di diritto pubblico. Ad esempio, non so cosa riferisca il libro che hai citato riguardo al CNEL. Se si fa una ricerca, salta fuori pure che ha dei poteri, meno dell'elenco di cui sopra ma qualcuno sì.

Ora, il CNEL....seriamente?


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Aprile 2013)

Bersani ormai è un fail continuo.


----------



## Marilson (18 Aprile 2013)

Bersani ha segnato il più clamoroso degli autogol, dovrebbe chiudersi in casa e aspettare di morire di vecchiaia


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2013)

Bersani se ha un minimo di rispetto per i suoi elettori si dovrebbe dimettere. Ma infondo che senso ha dirlo, visto che avrebbe dovuto farlo subito dopo le elezioni?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Bersani dopo il fallimento alle elezioni non ne ha azzeccata più una.


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2013)

*Anche il PD pare che voglia mollare Marini. Si pensa di votare scheda bianca per prendere tempo.*


----------



## Lollo7zar (18 Aprile 2013)

comunque fa sbaglia, se sceglie uno con berlusca non va bene perchè non si fanno inciuci, se ne sceglie un altro, vergogna, occupazione militare delle cariche, irresponsabile ci riporta al voto.....l'unico ridicolo in tutto cio, mi pare renzi, l'altro ieri diceva o insieme a berlusconi o voto, oggi fa una crociata contro marini per non si sa cosa, "perchè è uno del secolo scorso" quando lui propone Prodi...è un arrivista l'ho sempre pensato, il peggio che può accaderci è farci governare da uno così


----------



## James Watson (18 Aprile 2013)

Pare che il PD adesso voterà scheda bianca fino alla 4 votazione doppio 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> comunque fa sbaglia, se sceglie uno con berlusca non va bene perchè non si fanno inciuci, se ne sceglie un altro, vergogna, occupazione militare delle cariche, irresponsabile ci riporta al voto.....l'unico ridicolo in tutto cio, mi pare renzi, l'altro ieri diceva o insieme a berlusconi o voto, oggi fa una crociata contro marini per non si sa cosa, "perchè è uno del secolo scorso" quando lui propone Prodi...è un arrivista l'ho sempre pensato, il peggio che può accaderci è farci governare da uno così



Veramente i "renziani" sostengono Rodotà.
E' ora di finirla di pensare sempre che il problema del PD sia la voce di "dissenso interno", caspita, se prendiamo sempre scoppole a destra e a manca sarebbe anche il caso che chi regge il timone del partito (e non mi riferisco SOLO al segretario) cominci a farsi seriamente QUALCHE DOMANDA


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Anche il PD pare che voglia mollare Marini. Si pensa di votare scheda bianca per prendere tempo.*



Perdere tempo? ANCORA!?


----------



## runner (18 Aprile 2013)

votare Rodotà e fare l' alleanza col M5S vorrebbe dire riportare un po' di dignità al paese togliendo ai ricchi ladri e dare ai poveri onesti

questa è la mia visione delle cose


----------



## James Watson (18 Aprile 2013)

"Il risultato della prima votazione per il presidente è talmente chiaro che insistere su questa strada sarebbe un grave errore". Così Walter Veltroni, raggiunto telefonicamente, valuta l'esito del primo voto su Franco Marini."

c.v.d.

@DarrenMArshall: prendere, non perdere!


----------



## Lollo7zar (18 Aprile 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Pare che il PD adesso voterà scheda bianca fino alla 4 votazione doppio
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Renzi non lo ha mai detto che il suo candidato è rodotà, ma poi, Rodotà è nato nel 2001? non si doveva fare un governo col pdl o andare al voto?

Ma poi la base del pd è renzi? la base del pd oggi brucia le tessere per l'intesa con berlusconi e l'abbraccio con alfano, renzi ci andava a cena ed è il primo a volersi alleare con berlusca.....se il prossimo candidato del pd sarà renzi voto berlusconi


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi scuso se sono stato eccessivo. Oggi sono nervoso ed è pure il giorno più sbagliato per esserlo visto che ho una ç°éçç*°°§ di macchinetta addosso per misurare la pressione.
> 
> Il fatto è questo: di poteri veri, il pdr, ne ha due. I senatori a vita e la corte costituzionale.
> 
> ...



Si ma capisci che CNEL e PdR sono due cose diverse? Cioè nella pratica potrai anche avere ragione te, ma nella teoria il PdR è la più alta carica istituzionale di una *repubblica parlamentare*. Perché il nano piduista vuole fortemente un PdR che faccia anche i suoi interessi o quanto meno che non gli rompa i maroni? Perché un PdR serio lo fa saltare per aria.

Hai ragione quando dici che è un periodo nero per il nostro paese e che la priorità è altra, ma a mio avviso è un problema importante anche la nomina di un PdR serio, trasparente e competente.

Poi evidentemente la pensiamo diversamente e pazienza, si dice che il mondo è bello perché è vario, cosi come sono vari i modi di pensare, per cui... 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



James Watson ha scritto:


> Pare che il PD adesso voterà scheda bianca fino alla 4 votazione doppio
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Per me i renziani hanno votato Chiamparino.


----------



## smallball (18 Aprile 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> "Il risultato della prima votazione per il presidente è talmente chiaro che insistere su questa strada sarebbe un grave errore". Così Walter Veltroni, raggiunto telefonicamente, valuta l'esito del primo voto su Franco Marini."
> 
> c.v.d.
> 
> @DarrenMArshall: prendere, non perdere!




resta il fatto che al quarto scrutinio quei voti potrebbero bastare


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> comunque fa sbaglia, se sceglie uno con berlusca non va bene perchè non si fanno inciuci, se ne sceglie un altro, vergogna, occupazione militare delle cariche, irresponsabile ci riporta al voto.....l'unico ridicolo in tutto cio, mi pare renzi, l'altro ieri diceva o insieme a berlusconi o voto, oggi fa una crociata contro marini per non si sa cosa, "perchè è uno del secolo scorso" quando lui propone Prodi...è un arrivista l'ho sempre pensato, il peggio che può accaderci è farci governare da uno così



Ah, quindi la colpa di come sta messo il PD sarebbe di Renzi adesso?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per me i renziani hanno votato Chiamparino.



Probabile, ma comunque non tutti. A mio avviso sono molto più ridicoli quelli che hanno buttato il voto su D'Alema, la Finocchiaro e la Bonino (e questi dubito fossero renziani).


----------



## Vinz (18 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Clint Eastwood (18 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La strategia di Grillo è perfetta invece, così con la scelta del Presidente della Repubblica avrà la prima prova per accusare PD e PDL, dopodiché ci sarà il governissimo, sferrerà l'attacco decisivo a Bersani+Berlu e alle prossime elezioni il M5S farà il boom. Ormai questa è la tattica.



non so se farà proprio il boom, ma la strategia è indubbiamnete questa.


----------



## James Watson (18 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Si ma capisci che CNEL e PdR sono due cose diverse? Cioè nella pratica potrai anche avere ragione te, ma nella teoria il PdR è la più alta carica istituzionale di una *repubblica parlamentare*. Perché il nano piduista vuole fortemente un PdR che faccia anche i suoi interessi o quanto meno che non gli rompa i maroni? Perché un PdR serio lo fa saltare per aria.
> 
> Hai ragione quando dici che è un periodo nero per il nostro paese e che la priorità è altra, ma a mio avviso è un problema importante anche la nomina di un PdR serio, trasparente e competente.
> 
> ...



Non tutti, Chiamparino ha preso 40 voti e soltanto i parlamentari "renziani" sono più di 50



smallball ha scritto:


> resta il fatto che al quarto scrutinio quei voti potrebbero bastare



Concordo e me ne rammarico

- - - Aggiornato - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi la colpa di come sta messo il PD sarebbe di Renzi adesso?



Quoto in toto. La miopia all'interno del partito sta cominciando, veramente, a diventare imbarazzante.


----------



## jaws (18 Aprile 2013)

Gente che scrive nelle schede Franco Marino, Francesco Marini, Valeria Marini; mi sa che qualcuno pensa che si sta votando per il rappresentante di classe


----------



## James Watson (18 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me, Bersani dovrebbe iniziare a pensare di dimettersi.


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Secondo me, Bersani dovrebbe iniziare a pensare di dimettersi.



Avrebbe dovuto farlo subito dopo le elezioni, come avrebbe fatto una QUALSIASI persona seria.


----------



## Marilson (18 Aprile 2013)

politicamente Bersani è estinto, bruciato, annichilito. Deve ritirarsi a vita privata. In Francia quando Lionel Jospin perse contro Chirac addirittura al primo turno, vedendo andare al ballottaggio Le Pen (padre) al posto suo, si ritirò a vita privata. Pur avendo ancora tutta l'autorità per guidare ancora i socialisti francesi. E questo continua ancora a rimanere lì. Quasi rimpiango Veltroni, che pur rappresentando egli stesso il nulla cosmico, almeno sparì dalla circolazione dopo le elezioni del 2008.


----------



## James Watson (18 Aprile 2013)

ufficiale scheda bianca del pd alle prossime votazioni


----------



## smallball (18 Aprile 2013)

si attende la quarta votazione di domani....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2013)

Cosa significa che tutti votano scheda bianca?

E' un modo per non bruciare Marini o una strategia per pensarci un altro giorno e scegliere un altro nome condiviso?


----------



## James Watson (18 Aprile 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cosa significa che tutti votano scheda bianca?
> 
> E' un modo per non bruciare Marini o una strategia per pensarci un altro giorno e scegliere un altro nome condiviso?



Temo che sia solo un modo per arrivare al quarto scrutinio e eleggere Marini a maggioranza..

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Una domanda a chi è più informato di me: Rodotà arriverebbe alla maggioranza assoluta dei voti (non relativa dei 2/3) con i voti pd-m5s?


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Aprile 2013)

*Il centrosinistra si spacca, Marini bocciato. PD e PDL hanno annunciato scheda bianca nel secondo turno del pomeriggio. Tutto rimandato a domani, si cercherà un nuovo nome.*


----------



## James Watson (18 Aprile 2013)

Speriamo che il nuovo nome sia Rodotà a questo punto e che SOPRATTUTTO non si vada al voto di maggioranza


----------



## Harvey (18 Aprile 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Temo che sia solo un modo per arrivare al quarto scrutinio e eleggere Marini a maggioranza..
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Una domanda a chi è più informato di me: Rodotà arriverebbe alla maggioranza assoluta dei voti (non relativa dei 2/3) con i voti pd-m5s?



Non ne sono certo, ma mi pare di aver sentito Mentana tra le varie ipotesi dire che avrebbe mancatonon di molto quella relativa l'ipoterica coalizione (M5S + PD), quindi l'assoluta dovrebbero raggiungerla abbondantemente in teoria... Poi prendi il calcolo col beneficio del dubbio perché non conosco i dati precisi


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Aprile 2013)

ROTFL Bersani 
Fossi in lui mi sarei già impiccato ad un lampione.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Aprile 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> A nomi invertiti (Marini indicato da Grillo, Rodotà da Berlusconi) assisteremmo allo stesso scenario. La maggior parte di quelli che stanno mettendo su sta cagnara non sa nemmeno chi è Rodotà, mi ci gioco lo scroto



Squillino lo trombe, rullìno i tamburi. E sono gli stessi che rosicano per la mancata elezione di Marini


----------



## Livestrong (18 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Le competenze del Presidente della Repubblica sono sul sito della Camera, basta cercare su Google. Dire che non conta nulla, in un paese come il nostro, mi sembra molto molto riduttivo e sempliciotto. Non fa le leggi, ma non bisogna mica solo fare le leggi per contare qualcosa



Si ma di fatto in situazioni di crisi non può fare nulla, basta vedere la pantomima che ha messo insieme Napolitano con la roba dei saggi


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

La cosa che mi fa morire è che l'idea politica che ha propinato Grillo è quella di essere contro la speculazione sull'inabissamento del paese, mentre lui sta di fatto facendo questo, a livello politico.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Aprile 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> comunque fa sbaglia, se sceglie uno con berlusca non va bene perchè non si fanno inciuci, se ne sceglie un altro, vergogna, occupazione militare delle cariche, irresponsabile ci riporta al voto.....l'unico ridicolo in tutto cio, mi pare renzi, l'altro ieri diceva o insieme a berlusconi o voto, oggi fa una crociata contro marini per non si sa cosa, "perchè è uno del secolo scorso" quando lui propone Prodi...è un arrivista l'ho sempre pensato, il peggio che può accaderci è farci governare da uno così



Penso sia una analisi abbastanza lucida, io ad esempio dico che bersani ha fatto bene a cercare l'accordo col pdl. É la politica ragazzi, funziona così da sempre, bisogna scendere a compromessi anche satana in persona. Poi che in questo caso (legittimamente, sia chiaro) bersani voglia fare l' inciucio per prendere posto ad ogni costo a palazzo Chigi é un altro discorso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa morire è che l'idea politica che ha propinato Grillo è quella di essere contro la speculazione sull'inabissamento del paese, mentre lui sta di fatto facendo questo, a livello politico.


Quello che denuncio da tempo, Grillo ha sbagliato e sta sbagliando, tuttavia c'è chi è capace di fare peggio per farmi protendere proprio verso i grillini.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> votare Rodotà e fare l' alleanza col M5S vorrebbe dire riportare un po' di dignità al paese togliendo ai ricchi ladri e dare ai poveri onesti
> 
> questa è la mia visione delle cose



Rodotá "povero ed onesto" penso sia una perla magnifica, senza offesa ovviamente


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quello che denuncio da tempo, Grillo ha sbagliato e sta sbagliando, tuttavia c'è chi è capace di fare peggio per farmi protendere proprio verso i grillini.



Si ma capisci che non è una scelta logica?

La sta buttando in cagnara per fare che? Per dire che gli altri sono brutti e cattivi, non importa se il M5S non ha un programma e non sa governare?


----------



## Livestrong (18 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa morire è che l'idea politica che ha propinato Grillo è quella di essere contro la speculazione sull'inabissamento del paese, mentre lui sta di fatto facendo questo, a livello politico.



Ma guarda che l'ha sempre detto, fin dalla campagna elettorale. La decrescita, le 20 ore di lavoro settimanali, i morti che camminano, fanno tutti parte del grande palcoscenico che ha messo in piedi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Si ma capisci che non è una scelta logica?
> 
> La sta buttando in cagnara per fare che? Per dire che gli altri sono brutti e cattivi, non importa se il M5S non ha un programma e non sa governare?


Sfondi una porta aperta. Di concreto il nulla, porta avanti una crociata contro tutto e tutti perché da bimbo capriccioso vuole il governo a 5 stelle invece di scendere a compromessi(l'abbiccì della politica), poi fa andare qualcuno in Parlamento con la bicicletta e l'autobus e fa finta di fare il bene del paese. Sono d'accordo con te, esprimevo soltanto dubbi sulla condotta del PD dalle elezioni in poi.


----------



## smallball (18 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Penso sia una analisi abbastanza lucida, io ad esempio dico che bersani ha fatto bene a cercare l'accordo col pdl. É la politica ragazzi, funziona così da sempre, bisogna scendere a compromessi anche satana in persona. Poi che in questo caso (legittimamente, sia chiaro) bersani voglia fare l' inciucio per prendere posto ad ogni costo a palazzo Chigi é un altro discorso.


come ho scritto prima,citando una tua vecchia frase


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che l'ha sempre detto, fin dalla campagna elettorale. La decrescita,* le 20 ore di lavoro settimanali*, i morti che camminano, fanno tutti parte del grande palcoscenico che ha messo in piedi.



Un eroe


----------



## Livestrong (18 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sfondi una porta aperta. Di concreto il nulla, porta avanti una crociata contro tutto e tutti perché da bimbo capriccioso vuole il governo a 5 stelle invece di scendere a compromessi(l'abbiccì della politica), poi fa andare qualcuno in Parlamento con la bicicletta e l'autobus e fa finta di fare il bene del paese. Sono d'accordo con te, esprimevo soltanto dubbi sulla condotta del PD dalle elezioni in poi.



É proprio quello che ha fatto bersani. É sceso a compromessi. Eppure vedo valanghe di insulti qui, gente che rinnega il proprio voto. A questi ricordo che l'alleanza pd-pdl esiste da settembre 2011, non esattamente l'altro ieri.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> come ho scritto prima,citando una tua vecchia frase



Verissimo, ma é una posizione anche legittima se vogliamo. Quello che mi fa ridere é che loro ( a differenza del pdl, c'é da dirlo) lo fanno passare come se un governo bersani sia necessarlo per il "bene del paese"...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> É proprio quello che ha fatto bersani. É sceso a compromessi. Eppure vedo valanghe di insulti qui, gente che rinnega il proprio voto. A questi ricordo che l'alleanza pd-pdl esiste da settembre 2011, non esattamente l'altro ieri.


Il compromesso che avrebbero dovuto fare era PD-M5S, l'abbiccì della politica di oggi dovrebbe comprendere il fare fuori Berlusconi. L'unica via era l'alleanza Bersani-Grillo, adesso Bersani non sa a che santi votarsi e quindi fa accordi con Berlusconi, Grillo continua nella speranza di un governo unicamente grillino e Marini va al quirinale.


----------



## runner (18 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Rodotá "povero ed onesto" penso sia una perla magnifica, senza offesa ovviamente



ma non hai capito minimamente la mia affermazione

il "povero e onesto" non è da collegare a Rodotà ma alla gente

se lo voti come PdR poi ti allei con il M5S puoi finalmente cambiare qualcosa in Italia.....se no ti t tieni i soliti!!
capito adesso?


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2013)

Bene , continuate a parlare ( male ) di Grillo mentre orde di gente fa questo : 







- - - Aggiornato - - -

è incredibile come siate ossessionati dal moVimento... che poi per inciso mi difendete Monti... fate voi..


----------



## Ale (18 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il compromesso che avrebbero dovuto fare era PD-M5S, l'abbiccì della politica di oggi dovrebbe comprendere il fare fuori Berlusconi. L'unica via era l'alleanza Bersani-Grillo, adesso Bersani non sa a che santi votarsi e quindi fa accordi con Berlusconi, Grillo continua nella speranza di un governo unicamente grillino e Marini va al quirinale.



bersani le ha provate di tutte con grillo... si e' fatto umiliare a piu riprese pur di non accordarsi con berlusca.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il compromesso che avrebbero dovuto fare era PD-M5S, l'abbiccì della politica di oggi dovrebbe comprendere il fare fuori Berlusconi. L'unica via era l'alleanza Bersani-Grillo, adesso Bersani non sa a che santi votarsi e quindi fa accordi con Berlusconi, Grillo continua nella speranza di un governo unicamente grillino e Marini va al quirinale.



Non si può essere schizzinosi su queste cose. La politica funziona così


----------



## Doctore (18 Aprile 2013)

Ma il problema non sono i buoni propositi dei grillini ma il programma elettorale da mani nei capelli.
Con la vecchia politica e' il contrario...i programmi elettorali sono buoni e credibili poi i personaggi da mani nei capelli(anche se i grillini come personaggioni non scherzano )...
Siamo punto e a capo


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Flop Marini, Pd-Pdl per la scheda bianca M5S: avanti Rodota', Prodi solo se rinuncia

Ansa


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Aprile 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> bersani le ha provate di tutte con grillo... si e' fatto umiliare a piu riprese pur di non accordarsi con berlusca.



ma dove le ha provate tutte ? ha presentato solo 8 punti fumosi e niente piu , se questo è lo sforzo massimo che è riuscito a fare


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Secondo l'Unità le ipotesi allo studio sono D'Alema e Prodi o un terzo nome non ancora emerso in questi giorni.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Aprile 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma dove le ha provate tutte ? ha presentato solo 8 punti fumosi e niente piu , se questo è lo sforzo massimo che è riuscito a fare



Che doveva fare? I 5 stelle non gli avrebbero mai e poi mai dato la fiducia. Si é anche fatto insultare dal procione lavatore e dalla supplente


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma dove le ha provate tutte ? ha presentato solo 8 punti fumosi e niente piu , se questo è lo sforzo massimo che è riuscito a fare




Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare in più Bersani per Grillo?


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bene , continuate a parlare ( male ) di Grillo mentre orde di gente fa questo :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Argomentazioni. Io cerco sempre quelle.

Sulla questione Monti, poi...non farmi tirare fuori tuoi topic dai...

- - - Updated - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare in più Bersani per Grillo?



Penso dargli tutti i suoi voti e una collezione completa di gormiti per il figlio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare in più Bersani per Grillo?



presentare qualcosa di concreto e non 8 punti fumosi


----------



## smallball (18 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo l'Unità le ipotesi allo studio sono D'Alema e Prodi o un terzo nome non ancora emerso in questi giorni.




direi D'Alema nel caso dovessi scegliere


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> presentare qualcosa di concreto e non 8 punti fumosi



....certo perché i famosi 20 punti del M5S sono di immediata realizzazione.....

Grillo, per me, ha semplicemente tirato troppo la corda ed ora se PD e PDL lo tengono fuori è inutile che grida all'inciucio.


----------



## Harvey (18 Aprile 2013)

Se doveva finire così non capisco perché dopo 50 e passa giorni non ci sia ancora un Governo, fino a ieri Bersani predicava: "col PDL mai", questa presunta mediazione che poi bisogna vedere come sarà bilanciata poteva farla il giorno successivo alle elezioni allora...


----------



## Lollo7zar (18 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Rodotá "povero ed onesto" penso sia una perla magnifica, senza offesa ovviamente



Ormai si sta vaneggiando, Grillo poco più di un anno fa lo inseriva attaccandolo nella lista delle pensioni d'oro, oggi è il cambiamento, il salvatore della patria


----------



## smallball (18 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....certo perché i famosi 20 punti del M5S sono di immediata realizzazione.....
> 
> Grillo, per me, ha semplicemente tirato troppo la corda ed ora se PD e PDL lo tengono fuori è inutile che grida all'inciucio.


x me e' quello che cerca,stare all'opposizione x aumentare i consensi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....certo perché i famosi 20 punti del M5S sono di immediata realizzazione.....
> 
> Grillo, per me, ha semplicemente tirato troppo la corda ed ora se PD e PDL lo tengono fuori è inutile che grida all'inciucio.



Mica doveva realizzare i punti a dir poco fantasiosi del programma 5 stelle (tipo l'uscita dall'euro e altre amenità) , doveva stanare grillo con punti piu concreti per vedere se il movimento bleffa o fa sul serio , ma se ti presenti con proposte che puoi facilmente rifiutare è scontato che la risposta sia no . In un certo senso con la candidatura di grasso questo è avvenuto . Purtroppo si sapeva sin dall'inizio che i vertici del PD volevano l'alleanza col PDL alla faccia del "ti conosco mascherina"


----------



## Livestrong (18 Aprile 2013)

Ma poi vorrei che qualcuno dei grillini o di sel mi spiegasse che differenza c'é tra Rodotá e Marini. Io li schifo entrambi, ma tanto per quello che conta il presidente della repubblica secondo me (ossia meno di zero), uno vale l'altro


----------



## runner (18 Aprile 2013)

allora gente chiarisco una volta per tutte visto che c' è chi mi vuole "tirare per fesso"

io ho detto che VOTARE Rodotà sarebbe giusto per poi fare un governo pd e M5S in grado di cambiare le cose in Italia

togliendo a "certi" ricchi (di esempi ne abbiamo tanti) per dare ai "poveri e onesti" (operai, impiegati e inoccupati che pagano le tasse e la crisi anche per gli atri)

non ho detto che Rodotà è un santo!!

che si sappia cosa ho voluto dire!!


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> Mica doveva realizzare i punti a dir poco fantasiosi del programma 5 stelle (tipo l'uscita dall'euro e altre amenità) , doveva stanare grillo con punti piu concreti per vedere se il movimento bleffa o fa sul serio , ma se ti presenti con proposte che puoi facilmente rifiutare è scontato che la risposta sia no . In un certo senso con la candidatura di grasso questo è avvenuto . Purtroppo si sapeva sin dall'inizio che i vertici del PD volevano l'alleanza col PDL alla faccia del "ti conosco mascherina"




Non condivido la tua analisi, ripeto, per me, Grillo ha sbagliato a non sedersi subito a trattare con Bersani il quale si sarebbe, penso, volentieri evitato di dover scendere a compromessi con Berlusconi.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma poi vorrei che qualcuno dei grillini o di sel mi spiegasse che differenza c'é tra Rodotá e Marini. Io li schifo entrambi, ma tanto per quello che conta il presidente della repubblica secondo me (ossia meno di zero), uno vale l'altro



 Dai me le servi su un piatto d'argento


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Leggo commenti di neo costituzionalisti che ritengono il Presidente della Repubblica privo di ogni peso e potere nel nostro ordinamento. Chissà perché allora c'è tanta difficoltà a sceglierne uno condiviso.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non condivido la tua analisi, ripeto, per me, Grillo ha sbagliato a non sedersi subito a trattare con Bersani il quale si sarebbe, penso, volentieri evitato di dover scendere a compromessi con Berlusconi.



se voleva mettere in difficoltà grillo avrebbe potuto benissimo dire : tu non vuoi dialogare con noi che siamo parte della casta? noi (inteso come vertici del PD ovvero i vari bersani , d'alema , bindi ecc) ci mettiamo da parte ma dialogate con i "giovani" del PD , troviamo punti in comune ai programmi e realizziamoli per il bene del paese . Solo allora , bersani avrebbe potuto dire ci abbiamo provato in tutti i modi ma se si presenta con 8 punti scialbi come pretendi che ti dicano si e poi sarebbe stato un bel banco di prova per grillo e avremmo capito le sue reali intenzioni , purtroppo bersani ha deciso di andare dal suo acerrimo nemico mascherina


----------



## Livestrong (18 Aprile 2013)

É l'opinione di un cittadino ignorante, fortunatamente nella vita faccio qualcosa di leggermente migliore del costituzionalista


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se voleva mettere in difficoltà grillo avrebbe potuto benissimo dire : tu non vuoi dialogare con noi che siamo parte della casta? noi (inteso come vertici del PD ovvero i vari bersani , d'alema , bindi ecc) ci mettiamo da parte ma dialogate con i "giovani" del PD , troviamo punti in comune ai programmi e realizziamoli per il bene del paese . Solo allora , bersani avrebbe potuto dire ci abbiamo provato in tutti i modi ma se si presenta con 8 punti scialbi come pretendi che ti dicano si e poi sarebbe stato un bel banco di prova per grillo e avremmo capito le sue reali intenzioni , purtroppo bersani ha deciso di andare dal suo acerrimo nemico mascherina



Evidentemente la vediamo in maniera diversa. Per me Grillo ha esagerato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> É l'opinione di un cittadino ignorante, fortunatamente nella vita faccio qualcosa di leggermente migliore del costituzionalista



Beato te.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Leggo commenti di neo costituzionalisti che ritengono il Presidente della Repubblica privo di ogni peso e potere nel nostro ordinamento. Chissà perché allora c'è tanta difficoltà a sceglierne uno condiviso.



Perchè è l'ennesimo gioco di potere all'italiana, la spartizione di poltrone regna sovrana


----------



## Ale (18 Aprile 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma dove le ha provate tutte ? ha presentato solo 8 punti fumosi e niente piu , se questo è lo sforzo massimo che è riuscito a fare



è andato in conferenza stampa piu e piu volte dicendo che il governissimo con berlusconi non lo voleva e che avrebbe trattato con grillo. ha ricevuto insulti e sberleffi e nonostante questo, ha sempre insistito su questa direzione, fino all'epilogo della diretta strea.ming. come ha detto bene [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION], grillo ha tirato troppo la corda, ed e' rimasto con il cerino in mano.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Leggo commenti di neo costituzionalisti che ritengono il Presidente della Repubblica privo di ogni peso e potere nel nostro ordinamento. Chissà perché allora c'è tanta difficoltà a sceglierne uno condiviso.



No ma nessun neocostituzionalista. Basta leggere l'elenco riportato da Kurt, correttissimo, per capire quanto potere ha in mano il presidente della repubblica.

- - - Updated - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perchè è l'ennesimo gioco di potere all'italiana, la spartizione di poltrone regna sovrana


+1


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> É l'opinione di un cittadino ignorante, *fortunatamente nella vita faccio qualcosa di leggermente migliore* del costituzionalista



Se, na mazza


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

PIccolo off topic

Il calo di fiducia nei confronti dei crucchi mi sta fruttando un bel gruzzolo, alla facciazza di Grillo


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> è andato in conferenza stampa piu e piu volte dicendo che il governissimo con berlusconi non lo voleva e che avrebbe trattato con grillo. ha ricevuto insulti e sberleffi e nonostante questo, ha sempre insistito su questa direzione, fino all'epilogo della diretta strea.ming. come ha detto bene [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION], grillo ha tirato troppo la corda, ed e' rimasto con il cerino in mano.



Se , ciao coreeee ... qui l'unico vincitore è proprio Grillo... vedrete.. il nano si elimina da solo ( o aspettiamo che i vecchi muoiano ) e il pd... vabbè.. il pd.. chettelodicoaffare... 

rimarremo soltanto noi con il 90% dei voti e poi facciamo un regime totalitario comendato da casaleggio e picchiamo di notte tutti i costituzionalisti di Monti  ... [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> PIccolo off topic
> 
> Il calo di fiducia nei confronti dei crucchi mi sta fruttando un bel gruzzolo, alla facciazza di Grillo



propostito di gruzzoletti... le azioni apple sono uscite dal mio portafoglio a 629..guardatele ora


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se , ciao coreeee ... qui l'unico vincitore è proprio Grillo... vedrete.. il nano si elimina da solo ( o aspettiamo che i vecchi muoiano ) e il pd... vabbè.. il pd.. chettelodicoaffare...
> 
> rimarremo soltanto noi con il 90% dei voti e poi facciamo un regime totalitario comendato da casaleggio e picchiamo di notte tutti i costituzionalisti di Monti  ... [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]
> 
> ...



E chemmmenefutteamme io mi trasferisco in Svizzera e tanti saluti 

Bravo le hai vendute bene! Sei stato molto più lungimirante di alcuni ciulotti che conosco e che non mi davano retta quando gli parlavo di bolle.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Tanti cittadini hanno votato M5S perché fiduciosi che portasse novità in politica invece si sta mostrando uguale agli altri pensando al proprio tornaconto elettorale. Di nuovo, ad oggi, vedo solo una massa di parlamentari (a volte palesemente inadatti) trattati come burattini da Grillo e Casaleggio (non parlamentari) alla faccia della centralità del Parlamento. Grillo ha spinto Bersani a cercare accordi con Berlusconi per poi sputt........ e gridare all'inciucio, questa è la nuova politica? 
Sono ad un passo dal rimpiangere la prima Repubblica......


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Tabacci: "Apertura di Grillo a Prodi merita attenzione"
"L'apertura, pur tra mille distinguo, di Beppe Grillo a Romano Prodi per il Quirinale è finalmente un segnale che il Movimento 5 Stelle intende entrare nel gioco democratico del Paese e iniziare ad assumersi le responsabilità che inevitabilmente spettano ad una forza che ha il 25% dei consensi. È un'evoluzione che interpella il centrosinistra e merita qualche attenzione".


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tanti cittadini hanno votato M5S perché fiduciosi che portasse novità in politica invece si sta mostrando uguale agli altri pensando al proprio tornaconto elettorale. Di nuovo, ad oggi, vedo solo una massa di parlamentari (a volte palesemente inadatti) trattati come burattini da Grillo e Casaleggio (non parlamentari) alla faccia della centralità del Parlamento. Grillo ha spinto Bersani a cercare accordi con Berlusconi per poi sputt........ e gridare all'inciucio, questa è la nuova politica?
> Sono ad un passo dal rimpiangere la prima Repubblica......



No Blu , no ...questo è quello che vedi tu , opinione rispettabilissima ma non è la realtà .. non soffermarti a vedere il TG5 .. .informati e capirai che il moVimento sta semplicemente facendo quello che ha detto in campagna elettorale...NO INCIUCI... lo so che è una cosa nuova per tutti noi che un " politico " faccia ciò che ha promesso.. lo so che è difficile da capire... 

cmq per inciso casaleggio e Grillo non c'entrano NULLA con l'operato dei ragazzi in parlamento che viene sempre discusso e votato a maggioranza... se solo ti sforzassi di capire il nostro punto di vista .... 

cmq vi lascio con le righe di Grillo di 3 secondi fa : 

Queste giornate di primavera ricordano un altro aprile, quello del 1945. La fine di una lunga guerra e la volontà di ricostruzione. Il Paese, come allora, è in macerie. C'è però una differenza, tra il comico e il tragico. Nessuno dopo il 25 aprile si azzardò a girare per le strade in fez e camicia nera. I fascisti si dileguarono o cambiarono casacca. Il ventennio mussoliniano si concluse nel peggiore dei modi, ma nel dopoguerra almeno non si candidarono al Governo i superstiti del Gran Consiglio del Fascismo. Non ci fu un inciucio tra Togliatti e Dino Grandi. I responsabili non si ripresentarono come salvatori della Patria come avviene con Berlusconi, Bersani e D'Alema. La Nazione prese atto del disastro a cui l'aveva condotta il fascismo e voltò pagina. Il teatro Capranica, ieri sera a Roma, ricordava un altro teatro, il Lirico di Milano, dove Mussolini tenne l'ultimo discorso il 16 dicembre del 1944 per ricompattare i resti delle camice nere. Capranica è l'ultima raffica dell'inciucio. Gargamella ha inseguito i puffi presenti in sala per convincerli a votare l'ex democristiano Marini, candidato dal pdl, invece di Rodotà, che sarebbe acclamato dagli italiani per plebiscito. Marini rappresenta lo status quo, la garanzia di un governo Bersani "amico del giaguaro" che vuole smacchiare lo psiconano con la lingua, la nomina di un ministro della Giustizia non ostile a Berlusconi e forse l'innalzamento di quest'ultimo a senatore a vita il prossimo anno. Nessuno ha spiegato a Bersani che l'Italia è cambiata, che non vuole più accordi sottobanco con lo psiconano come è avvenuto negli ultimi vent'anni. *Il Paese vuole togliersi, definitivamente, il sudario in cui l'hanno avvolta i caporioni del pdl e del pdmenoelle. La guerra è finita, arrendetevi. Liberateci per sempre dalla vostra presenza. Siamo esausti.*


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No Blu , no ...questo è quello che vedi tu , opinione rispettabilissima ma non è la realtà .. non soffermarti a vedere il TG5 .. .informati e capirai che il moVimento sta semplicemente facendo quello che ha detto in campagna elettorale...NO INCIUCI... lo so che è una cosa nuova per tutti noi che un " politico " faccia ciò che ha promesso.. lo so che è difficile da capire...
> 
> cmq per inciso casaleggio e Grillo non c'entrano NULLA con l'operato dei ragazzi in parlamento che viene sempre discusso e votato a maggioranza... se solo ti sforzassi di capire il nostro punto di vista ....
> 
> ...



Premesso che io il tg5 non lo guardo mai...... passo subito a dire che se Grillo vuole, giustamente, ribadire che non fa accordi perché questo era nel suo "manifesto" elettorale deve anche accettare, piaccia o meno, che le altre forze tentino accordi tra di loro ed in democrazia le alleanze esistono ed esisteranno sempre. 
Che i parlamentari del M5S decidano autonomamente la linea da seguire mi sembra francamente falso e la trasparenza a fasi alterne delle riunioni è una cosa ridicola. 
Concludo, senza alcuna vena polemica, esprimendo il mio parere sulle "tre righe" di Grillo: per me si tratta di propaganda, legittima ma inconcludente.


----------



## smallball (18 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Premesso che io il tg5 non lo guardo mai...... passo subito a dire che se Grillo vuole, giustamente, ribadire che non fa accordi perché questo era nel suo "manifesto" elettorale deve anche accettare, piaccia o meno, che le altre forze tentino accordi tra di loro ed in democrazia le alleanze esistono ed esisteranno sempre.
> Che i parlamentari del M5S decidano autonomamente la linea da seguire mi sembra francamente falso e la trasparenza a fasi alterne delle riunioni è una cosa ridicola.
> Concludo, senza alcuna vena polemica, esprimendo il mio parere sulle "tre righe" di Grillo: per me si tratta di propaganda, legittima ma inconcludente.




hai ragione...ognuno fa giustamente il proprio tornaconto


----------



## jaws (18 Aprile 2013)

Giustamente un piffero; loro dovrebbero essere lì per fare il tornaconto del paese, non per essere in campagna elettorale perenne


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Giustamente un piffero; loro *dovrebbero* essere lì per fare il tornaconto del paese, non per essere in campagna elettorale perenne



....questo è il vero male della nostra politica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2013)

io la chiamo coerenza ...


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2013)

Voti per Rocco Siffredi, Mancini e Trapattoni


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io la chiamo coerenza ...



....la coerenza ha sempre un prezzo ed in questo caso significa dover accettare, non avendo la maggioranza per governare da soli, che gli altri seguano strade diverse. Io la chiamo democrazia.


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2013)

*Bersani:"Tocca a noi del PD lanciare un nome nuovo per le votazioni di domani"*

Ahahahah


----------



## runner (18 Aprile 2013)

ma io mi chiedo, ma come si fa intellettualmente pensare che tra Marini e Rodotà non ci sia differenza

uno è l' inciucio mezzo e mezzo col Berlusca per continuare la solita tiritera politica

l' altro è il ponte per una legislatura nuova e del cambiamento col M5S


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Aprile 2013)

Mah....


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bersani:"Tocca a noi del PD lanciare un nome nuovo per le votazioni di domani"*
> 
> Ahahahah



Ma come si fa? Ma come si fa? Ma è possibile che sia l'unico che non si rende conto che deve levarsi dalle balle?!?


----------



## danyaj87 (18 Aprile 2013)

Con tutto il rispetto (che non ho) per i grillini, non capisco come si ostinino a candidare uno nato nel '33, quando loro proclamano la politica nuova (o quasi), ma soprattutto elidono i dati delle quirinarie, che sono stata una bella farsa dato che non sappiamo i risultati numerici.


----------



## jaws (18 Aprile 2013)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto (che non ho) per i grillini, non capisco come si ostinino a candidare uno nato nel '33, quando loro proclamano la politica nuova (o quasi), ma soprattutto elidono i dati delle quirinarie, che sono stata una bella farsa dato che non sappiamo i risultati numerici.



Il Bello è che la Lombardi aveva dichiarato che "non bisogna per forza avere 80 anni per essere pdr", facendo notare che gli altri partiti candidavano solo persone di una certa età.
E poi il loro candidato ha 80 anni precisi.
Fail per la Lombardi


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Il Bello è che la Lombardi aveva dichiarato che "non bisogna per forza avere 80 anni per essere pdr", facendo notare che gli altri partiti candidavano solo persone di una certa età.
> E poi il loro candidato ha 80 anni precisi.
> Fail per la Lombardi



La Lombardi conta 0.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2013)

Bla bla bla parliamo di cose " serie " ... La sede del PD a Torino è stata occupata dalla gente hahahaha


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bla bla bla parliamo di cose " serie " ... La sede del PD a Torino è stata occupata dalla gente hahahaha



Parliamo dei tanti elettori del M5S delusi. Perché no?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> bersani le ha provate di tutte con grillo... si e' fatto umiliare a piu riprese pur di non accordarsi con berlusca.


Infatti la colpa è al 50% sua e al 50% di Grillo che non si è voluto avvicinare neanche di un millimetro se non con indignitosi ricatti politici.


Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non si può essere schizzinosi su queste cose. La politica funziona così


Da esterno non posso che essere scontento però comprendo che nelle logiche politiche l'alleanza col nano(AHIMÈ!!!)ci può stare.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Bersani: 'Prendere atto di una fase nuova' Marini al tramonto, stasera proposta del Pd
Nulla di fatto anche alla 2/a votazione. 418 bianche, 230 a Rodota'. Domani assemblea Grandi elettori Pd, verso ipotesi 'primarie' per candidato. Renzi stasera a Roma

Ansa


Quirinale, Marini flop e Bersani cambia:
"Fase nuova, faremo altra proposta"

La Repubblica


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Parliamo dei tanti elettori del M5S delusi. Perché no?


Quali ?? Non ne conosco  ... Occhio blu che quando saremo in regime totalitario comandato dal cattivone casaleggio veniamo a prender anche te


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quali ?? Non ne conosco  ... Occhio blu che quando saremo in regime totalitario comandato dal cattivone casaleggio veniamo a prender anche te



Ami tanto la rete .....fatti un giro....

Comunque....Vi aspetto ma penso che assisterò, con sommo dispiacere, alla fine del M5S


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Premesso che io il tg5 non lo guardo mai...... passo subito a dire che se Grillo vuole, giustamente, ribadire che non fa accordi perché questo era nel suo "manifesto" elettorale deve anche accettare, piaccia o meno, che le altre forze tentino accordi tra di loro ed in democrazia le alleanze esistono ed esisteranno sempre.
> Che i parlamentari del M5S decidano autonomamente la linea da seguire mi sembra francamente falso e la trasparenza a fasi alterne delle riunioni è una cosa ridicola.
> Concludo, senza alcuna vena polemica, esprimendo il mio parere sulle "tre righe" di Grillo: per me si tratta di propaganda, legittima ma inconcludente.



Ma no blu, tu non capisci la "realtà"


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma no blu, tu non capisci la "realtà"



....hai ragione, non potrò mai iscrivermi al M5S. Riuscirò a sopravvivere al dramma?


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bla bla bla parliamo di cose " serie " ... La sede del PD a Torino è stata occupata dalla gente hahahaha



Parliamo di gormiti ?

Di algoritmi ?

Di occupazionI ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....hai ragione, non potrò mai iscrivermi al M5S. Riuscirò a sopravvivere al dramma?



Non ti preoccupare blu, quando saranno al governo loro non avrai questo problema. Penseranno a tutto loro.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Parliamo di gormiti ?
> 
> Di algoritmi ?
> 
> ...



Grazie.
Mi sento già meglio.  La Lombardi ci salverà tutti.


----------



## James Watson (18 Aprile 2013)

Non so voi ma io sento una puzza di D'Alema che non mi piace ma proprio per niente.



P.S. Lollo, la prossima volta che scrivi pdmenoelle ti ci mando, giuro.


----------



## Hammer (18 Aprile 2013)

Domani arriva Prodi


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non so voi ma io sento una puzza di D'Alema che non mi piace ma proprio per niente.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Lollo, la prossima volta che scrivi pdmenoelle ti ci mando, giuro.



Ma no james sei tu che non capisci "la realtà"


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Domani arriva Prodi



....che a questo punto, per me, sarebbe il male minore.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Il Pd convoca un'assemblea sabato mattina e chiede lo spostamento del terzo voto. Tornano in gioco Prodi e D'Alema.


Corriere della Sera.


----------



## Doctore (18 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....che a questo punto, per me, sarebbe il male minore.


allora si vota a giugno...a meno che il m5s non fa ''l inciucio'' con il pd.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> allora si vota a giugno...a meno che il m5s non fa ''l inciucio'' con il pd.



Se passa Prodi con i voti di Grillo è ovvio che poi fanno un governo Pd e M5S.


----------



## Doctore (18 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se passa Prodi con i voti di Grillo è ovvio che poi fanno un governo Pd e M5S.


Ma prodi e' gradito dai grillini?


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non so voi ma io sento una puzza di D'Alema che non mi piace ma proprio per niente.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Lollo, la prossima volta che scrivi pdmenoelle ti ci mando, giuro.


Vero , B( ersani ) meno L ... Hai ragione


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Ma prodi così prenderebbe 3 pensioni e 1 stipendio?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vero , B( ersani ) meno L ... Hai ragione



E' come i G(ormiti) meno i?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Pd convoca un'assemblea sabato mattina e chiede lo spostamento del terzo voto. Tornano in gioco Prodi e D'Alema.
> 
> 
> Corriere della Sera.



No dai, cosa assolutamente ridicola chiedere lo spostamento del voto, tempo per decidere ce n'era in abbondanza


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma prodi e' gradito dai grillini?



.....mi sembra che non sia sgradito.....

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Bersani: 'Fase nuova'. Arrivano le primarie Salta Marini, verso duello *Prodi-D'Alema*

Ansa


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....mi sembra che non sia sgradito.....



In fondo loro vogliono l'uscita dall'euro, quindi perchè avere in antipatia chi ci ha portato nello stesso, no?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> In fondo loro vogliono l'uscita dall'euro, quindi perchè avere in antipatia chi ci ha portato nello stesso, no?



...ma quale uscita dall'euro....Grillo prima di tutto è contro Berlusconi ed un Presidente della Repubblica indigesto a Silvio non gli dispiace di certo.


----------



## Lollo7zar (18 Aprile 2013)

Comunque abbiamo capito che per renzi il nuovo non è Marini il sindacalista ma Chiamparino l'amico di marchionne e agnelli....


----------



## Hammer (18 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....che a questo punto, per me, sarebbe il male minore.



Il male maggiore è quello di non aver proposto una persona seria e competente come Rodotà, nel momento in cui la possibilità c'era. Il PD si è lasciato scappare l'occasione, altro che sinistra. Tanto per la cronaca, sono contento che almeno SEL abbia deviato dalla linea bersaniana. Per il resto sono incaxxato nero


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> In fondo loro vogliono l'uscita dall'euro, quindi perchè avere in antipatia chi ci ha portato nello stesso, no?



Basta con sta stupidata dell'uscita dall'euro
I M5S vuole solo rinegoziare il patto di stabilità tutto pro Germania, minacciando il referendum, di cui poi il risultato sarebbe una decisione democratica degli italiani e non di Grillo,
Grosso modo poi è una posizione che persino Berlusconi ha ipotizzato, e attenzione i PDL a rubare non hanno rivali ma le loro ricette economiche sono da sempre più efficaci di quelle del PD, peccato che le sbandierano e poi non le applicano mai


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Il male maggiore è quello di non aver proposto una persona seria e competente come Rodotà, nel momento in cui la possibilità c'era. Il PD si è lasciato scappare l'occasione, altro che sinistra. Tanto per la cronaca, sono contento che almeno SEL abbia deviato dalla linea bersaniana. Per il resto sono incaxxato nero



Per Rodotà forse non è del tutto finita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se , ciao coreeee ... qui l'unico vincitore è proprio Grillo... vedrete.. il nano si elimina da solo ( o aspettiamo che i vecchi muoiano ) e il pd... vabbè.. il pd.. chettelodicoaffare...
> 
> rimarremo soltanto noi con il 90% dei voti e poi facciamo un regime totalitario comendato da casaleggio e picchiamo di notte tutti i costituzionalisti di Monti  ... [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]


Informa il tuo capo che io sono dispostissimo a firmare il Manifesto degli intellettuali grillini, vengo allo Zarro se necessario


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Il M5S porterà avanti il nome di Stefano Rodotà fino alla quarta votazione, ha annunciato Beppe Grillo a Trieste.

Ansa


----------



## Hammer (18 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per Rodotà forse non è del tutto finita.



Resta che il PD ha fatto una pessima figura, che indipendentemente dal prossimo PdR, costerà parecchi voti.


----------



## Doctore (18 Aprile 2013)

Rodota non e' quello con 2 pensioni d oro?Che c azzecca con il m5s?


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Basta con sta stupidata dell'uscita dall'euro
> I M5S vuole solo rinegoziare il patto di stabilità tutto pro Germania, minacciando il referendum, di cui poi il risultato sarebbe una decisione democratica degli italiani e non di Grillo,
> Grosso modo poi è una posizione che persino Berlusconi ha ipotizzato, e attenzione i PDL a rubare non hanno rivali ma le loro ricette economiche sono da sempre più efficaci di quelle del PD, peccato che le sbandierano e poi non le applicano mai



Il programma non parla di referendum per uscire dall'euro?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> Rodota non e' quello con 2 pensioni d oro?Che c azzecca con il m5s?



Prodi ne ha tre


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Resta che il PD ha fatto una pessima figura, che indipendentemente dal prossimo PdR, costerà parecchi voti.



....figurati, la gente ha la memoria corta....tanto che c'è chi ha governato dal 2001 ad oggi per 9 anni e riesce a dare la colpa ad altri e.....intende ricandidarsi.....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Rodota non e' quello con 2 pensioni d oro?Che c azzecca con il m5s?



Le pensioni d'oro nel nostro parlamento non le facciamo mancare a nessuno
comunque Bogota è un grande costituzionalista che in passato a litigato spesso con Grillo.
Questo dimostra che oltre la facciata populista Grillo sa essere estremamente concreto, se pensiamo che Bogotà è senza se una bandiera della sinistra e che il PD si stà prostrando a cercare dei candidati graditi al Burlesche ora capiamo tutti gli attacchi e le diffidenze del M5S dopo il voto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Aprile 2013)

Renzi propone chiamparino....


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Santoro ha annunciato che la Lombardi avrebbe aperto a Prodi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Aprile 2013)

E Monti propone la cancellieri....


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E Monti propone la cancellieri....



....non hanno però i voti necessari neanche con il PDL, sia chiaro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Santoro ha annunciato che la Lombardi avrebbe aperto a Prodi.



Sinceramente Prodi lo trovo un nome molto deludente per il M5S, se dovessero appoggiarlo sarei perplesso non poco


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

Ma cosa volete che conti Monti ora, quel...meglio che mi autocensuri va...


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sinceramente Prodi lo trovo un nome molto deludente per il M5S, se dovessero appoggiarlo sarei perplesso non poco



....Prodi sarebbe molto indigesto a Berlusconi per questo non è sgradito al M5S.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Aprile 2013)

Prodi è presente nei 9 delle votazioni on line, comunque fino alla quarta votazione il m5s vota rodotà, poi si vedrà


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....Prodi sarebbe molto indigesto a Berlusconi per questo non è sgradito al M5S.



Il principio del M5S deve essere la lotta alla casta, non l'antiberlusconismo che dalla stessa è stato inventato,
alzi la mano chi non ha votato centrosinistra tappandosi il naso per scacciare il nano che poi è sempre stato accuratamente preservato dai governi di sinistra, Prodi compreso?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il principio del M5S deve essere la lotta alla casta, non l'antiberlusconismo che dalla stessa è stato inventato,
> alzi la mano chi non ha votato centrosinistra tappandosi il naso per scacciare il nano che poi è sempre stato accuratamente preservato dai governi di sinistra, Prodi compreso?



Ok, ma forse sarebbe un buon inizio evitare che Berlusconi continui ad essere decisivo.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Aprile 2013)

Siamo nel 2013 e ancora consideriamo berlusconi la fonte di ogni male... Anche basta direi, dai


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Prodi è presente nei 9 delle votazioni on line, comunque fino alla quarta votazione il m5s vota rodotà, poi si vedrà



Stanis e tu cosa ne pensi di questa inclusione?


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Siamo nel 2013 e ancora consideriamo berlusconi la fonte di ogni male... Anche basta direi, dai



Vero , B non è la fonte di ogni male.. B è la conseguenza di una mala politica durata fin troppo .. è arrivato il momento di voltare pagina .. di lasciare morire il vecchio per il nuovo ... 

B è la rappresentaza ( donne festini inciuci malapolitica ) di come nel 2013 la politica NON DOVREBBE ESSERE .


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

Il nuovo candidato del PD sarà Prodi, presente anche nella lista dei candidabili del M5S.
Il Pd un passo l'ha fatto, ora tocca al movimento


----------



## Mou (19 Aprile 2013)

Chiedo a chi disprezza il M5S se secondo loro Prodi è un nome ammissibile.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....Prodi sarebbe molto indigesto a Berlusconi per questo non è sgradito al M5S.



Questo ragionamento sarebbe gravissimo da parte del M5S. Gravissimo.


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

Si parla di possibile ritiro di Rodotà; a quel punto al movimento convergerebbe su Prodi?


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vero , B non è la fonte di ogni male.. B è la conseguenza di una mala politica durata fin troppo .. è arrivato il momento di voltare pagina .. di lasciare morire il vecchio per il nuovo ...
> 
> B è la rappresentaza ( donne festini inciuci malapolitica ) di come nel 2013 la politica NON DOVREBBE ESSERE .



Totalmente d'accordo.

- - - Updated - - -

Io comunque voglio capire cosa vota il movimento una volta spuntato fuori il nome di Prodi.


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Aprile 2013)

Cioè, se il movimento apre al mortazza, siamo al ridicolo:

- Vogliamo gente nuova, basta mummie: Prodi?
- Politometro, esproprieremo le pensioni dei vecchi politici: Prodi?
- Euro, il male assoluto: Prodi?


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Cioè, se il movimento apre al mortazza, siamo al ridicolo:
> 
> - Vogliamo gente nuova, basta mummie: Prodi?
> - Politometro, esproprieremo le pensioni dei vecchi politici: Prodi?
> - Euro, il male assoluto: Prodi?


Colpa degli infiltrati


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Colpa degli infiltrati



Cioè a sto punto non so se augurarmi coerenza o cosa, sempre nell'ottica che per me il capo dello stato conta poco niente...


----------



## Lollo7zar (19 Aprile 2013)

Prodi votato all'unanimita dal pd, quindi per renzi prodi va bene ma marini no, con marini il governo si sarebbe fatto invece con prodi ha delle chances per nouove votazioni e nuove primarie


----------



## smallball (19 Aprile 2013)

direi che si torna alle urne...finalmente


----------



## juventino (19 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Cioè, se il movimento apre al mortazza, siamo al ridicolo:
> 
> - Vogliamo gente nuova, basta mummie: Prodi?
> - Politometro, esproprieremo le pensioni dei vecchi politici: Prodi?
> - Euro, il male assoluto: Prodi?



Proprio per questo dubito che lo voteranno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Cioè, se il movimento apre al mortazza, siamo al ridicolo:
> 
> - Vogliamo gente nuova, basta mummie: Prodi?
> - Politometro, esproprieremo le pensioni dei vecchi politici: Prodi?
> - Euro, il male assoluto: Prodi?



Siamo un partito fondato sulla democrazia ... voteremo Rodotà fino alla 4a votazione poi se si ritirerà il candidato successivo è Prodi ...volente o nolente è la democrazia che decide.. e dopo Rodotà c'è lui ... 

cosa penso io ???? nulla io non lo avrei mai votato... ma le votazioni hanno deciso cosi e ne prendo atto


----------



## Solo (19 Aprile 2013)

Beh, dai, forse riusciamo a beccarci la troika prima di fine anno.


----------



## Harvey (19 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Siamo un partito fondato sulla democrazia ... voteremo Rodotà fino alla 4a votazione poi se si ritirerà il candidato successivo è Prodi ...volente o nolente è la democrazia che decide.. e dopo Rodotà c'è lui ...
> 
> cosa penso io ???? nulla io non lo avrei mai votato... ma le votazioni hanno deciso cosi e ne prendo atto



Chiedo, ma non c'erano altri nomi antecedenti a Prodi scaturiti dalla "votazione"? Tipo Zagrebelsky, Imposimato, Bonino, Gian Carlo Caselli...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Chiedo, ma non c'erano altri nomi antecedenti a Prodi scaturiti dalla "votazione"? Tipo Zagrebelsky, Imposimato, Bonino, Gian Carlo Caselli...



A non ricordo a memoria i risultati.. ma se fosse come tu dici cambia ..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Aprile 2013)

che schifo,che tristezza e io ho pure votato quegli ignoranti del m5s


----------



## Harvey (19 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A non ricordo a memoria i risultati.. ma se fosse come tu dici cambia ..



Si si ho controllato, Prodi era penultimo preferito solo a Fo:

1. Milena Jole Gabanelli
2. Luigi Strada detto Gino
3. Stefano Rodotà
4. Gustavo Zagrebelsky
5. Ferdinando Imposimato
6. Emma Bonino
7. Gian Carlo Caselli
8. Romano Prodi
9. Dario Fo


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> che schifo,che tristezza e io ho pure votato quegli ignoranti del m5s



??? Troll mode on ....


----------



## smallball (19 Aprile 2013)

la Bonino troverebbe convergenze anche da centrodestra e scelta civica,sparigliando tutto


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

Criticare diverso da trollare.


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Siamo un partito fondato sulla democrazia ... voteremo Rodotà fino alla 4a votazione poi se si ritirerà il candidato successivo è Prodi ...volente o nolente è la democrazia che decide.. e dopo Rodotà c'è lui ...
> 
> cosa penso io ???? nulla io non lo avrei mai votato... ma le votazioni hanno deciso cosi e ne prendo atto



La premessa è sempre che secondo me il pdr può essere pure topo gigio.

Ma il movimento fonda tutta la sua esistenza sulla coerenza con quanto proposto in campagna, sta mandando a donnine di facili costumi il governo non alleandosi con nessuno, in nome della coerenza, e poi apre a Prodi?

Cioè, non so...


----------



## Lollo7zar (19 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Siamo un partito fondato sulla democrazia ... voteremo Rodotà fino alla 4a votazione poi se si ritirerà il candidato successivo è Prodi ...volente o nolente è la democrazia che decide.. e dopo Rodotà c'è lui ...
> 
> cosa penso io ???? nulla io non lo avrei mai votato... ma le votazioni hanno deciso cosi e ne prendo atto



oddio quello dopo non è Prodi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> la Bonino troverebbe convergenze anche da centrodestra e scelta civica,sparigliando tutto



Sarebbe una bomba... pensate che bello la Bonino li...


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ??? Troll mode on ....



Ecco ma sta cosa è poprio odiosa. Se uno non "sta con voi" è un troll. Niente, siete i portatori della verità. La "realtà".

Ma davvero poi la gente dovrebbe prendervi sul serio?


----------



## Harvey (19 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> la Bonino troverebbe convergenze anche da centrodestra e scelta civica,sparigliando tutto



Pure Renzi si è espresso favorevolmente alla Bonino


----------



## smallball (19 Aprile 2013)

c'e' prima la Bonino, Superlollo che faranno i grandi elettori del MoVimento??


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ecco ma sta cosa è poprio odiosa. Se uno non "sta con voi" è un troll. Niente, siete i portatori della verità. La "realtà".
> 
> Ma davvero poi la gente dovrebbe prendervi sul serio?



vivi sereno... che poi ti viene il mal di fegato per nulla...stiamo sempre discutendo in modo civile

- - - Aggiornato - - -



smallball ha scritto:


> c'e' prima la Bonino, Superlollo che faranno i grandi elettori del MoVimento??



Se continueranno a seguire la logica che fino ad oggi ci ha permesso di votare voteranno La bonino..onestamente non conoscevo a memoria le posizioni di tutti... 

cmq a quel punto il PD si spacca ancora.. perche la Bonino sarebbe ORO per tutti ..PD compreso


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (19 Aprile 2013)

prodi ha governato quanto berlusconi. due legislature. in totale 8 anni. 5 la prima 3 la seconda. i grillini se votano lui dimostrano di essere incoerenti. fanno più bella figura se votano ugo fantozzi

- - - Aggiornato - - -

prodi incarna tutto ciò che il movimeto vuole spazzare via ed ora lo votano? ridicoli


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Aprile 2013)

Avete una strana concezione della democrazia. Quanti voti avrà preso Rodotà, 10.000 a stare larghi? 10.000 su 60.000.000...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ??? Troll mode on ....



Ma che troll,magari.
Trovo semplicemente vergognoso che uno come prodi diventi presidente della repubblica e se i voti decisivi saranno per di più del movimento che ho votato i cui "ideali" sono,o dovrebbero essere, totalmente contrapposti alla persona di romano prodi,mi sento semplicemente schifato e mi vergogno di aver votato gente del genere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2013)

La Mortadella presidente della Repubblica?

Va beh, questo paese è morto...


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma che troll,magari.
> Trovo semplicemente vergognoso che uno come prodi diventi presidente della repubblica e se i voti decisivi saranno per di più del movimento che ho votato i cui "ideali" sono,o dovrebbero essere, totalmente contrapposti alla persona di romano prodi,mi sento semplicemente schifato e mi vergogno di aver votato gente del genere



Puoi confermare di non essere stato pagato per scrivere quel messaggio?


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vivi sereno... che poi ti viene il mal di fegato per nulla...stiamo sempre discutendo in modo civile
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ma scusa è civile per te definire troll semplicemente uno che ci ha ripensato sul movimento?

Comunque, guarda, più sereno di me nessuno mai, sto pure ripassando tedesco, io un modo per fugarmela ce l'ho sempre


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Aprile 2013)

no davvero,se avevo ancora una speranza di farmi una vita in italia,con mortadella presidente me ne scappo da qui appena posso


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

Prodi ?? No ma dai il centrosinistra e' il più ridicolo dell'universo , una mummia come capo dello stato , bene si turba alle elezioni e stavolta vince il cavaliere godrei come un pazzo , cavaliere nn mollare mai


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2013)

Me l'aspettavo che uscisse Prodi, anche se è presente nel voto on line, la cosa non è proprio il massimo per il m5s, vediamo, Rodotà comunque non si ritira nonostante il PD abbia chiamato la figlia per convincerlo, quindi per ora il m5s vota lui ad oltranza, anche dopo la quarta votazione


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

Grillo ha affermato: "Nessuno nel M5S si è mai sognato di votare prodi al Quirinale e non se lo sognerà neanche in futuro"

Democrazia...


----------



## smallball (19 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Me l'aspettavo che uscisse Prodi, anche se è presente nel voto on line, la cosa non è proprio il massimo per il m5s, vediamo, Rodotà comunque non si ritira nonostante il PD abbia chiamato la figlia per convincerlo, quindi per ora il m5s vota lui ad oltranza, anche dopo la quarta votazione


prima di Prodi c'e' la Bonino,non bisogna dimenticarlo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> prima di Prodi c'e' la Bonino,non bisogna dimenticarlo



C'è parecchia gente prima di Prodi...


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Aprile 2013)

No,ma davvero?PRODI?


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2013)

Allora o non scrivo in italiano io oppure non sai leggere ...

Democrazia = scelta condivisa 

Prima di Prodi ci sono altri 6 prescelti ... Quindi state sereni che il movimento NON ( NON !!!!) lo voterà ..


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

però dire che nessuno del movimento si è mai sognato di votare Prodi è una grossa falsità, perchè se è in lista ci sono state delle persone che volevano Prodi. E quelle persone sentendo le parole di Grillo cosa dovrebbero pensare?


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2013)

se è per quello anche nel pdl c'è gente che crede che mussolini 2 sia la soluzione ...che vuol dire..ogni persona è libera di pensare come meglio crede ... 

io Prodi non l'ho votato .. ma se ..e mi ripeto i precedenti nella votazione verranno scartati toccherà a lui e a me accettare la situzione in quanto siamo in un sistema DEMOCRATICO ..

non capisco cosa non vi torna..


----------



## smallball (19 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> se è per quello anche nel pdl c'è gente che crede che mussolini 2 sia la soluzione ...che vuol dire..ogni persona è libera di pensare come meglio crede ...
> 
> io Prodi non l'ho votato .. ma se ..e mi ripeto i precedenti nella votazione verranno scartati toccherà a lui e a me accettare la situzione in quanto siamo in un sistema DEMOCRATICO ..
> 
> non capisco cosa non vi torna..


sarebbe a dir poco clamoroso se rinunciassero tutti,Bonino compresa.....


----------



## juventino (19 Aprile 2013)

Io sinceramente non vedo che bisogno ci sia di fare polemiche su M5S in questo caso. Il PD ha proposto Prodi, M5S ha detto che continua a votare per Rodotà. Nella rosa di Movimento Prodi è ottavo, ha d'avanti ancora parecchi nomi e di conseguenza trovo difficile pensare che verrà mai appoggiato dai grillini. Non vedo dove stia il problema in questo caso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> però dire che nessuno del movimento si è mai sognato di votare Prodi è una grossa falsità, perchè se è in lista ci sono state delle persone che volevano Prodi. E quelle persone sentendo le parole di Grillo cosa dovrebbero pensare?



quelli che nel M5S hanno votato prodi sono gli ex PD delusi, loro odiano soprattutto Berlusconi, sono quelli che hanno esultato dopo le lezioni pensando subito a un inciucio PD M5S stile PDL lega e in sostanza non hanno capito una mazza di cosa propone il M5S e che per Grillo i vertici PD PDL sono le 2 facce della stessa medaglia


----------



## Miro (19 Aprile 2013)

"Meglio" (o diciamo che è meno peggio) Prodi di Marini, perlomeno ci sarebbe la certezza di avere un avversario del nano al Quirinale e spero farà di tutto per cancellarlo dallo scenario politico una volta per tutte.
Anche se la mia prima scelta rimarrebbe Rodotà.


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> "Meglio" (o diciamo che è meno peggio) Prodi di Marini, perlomeno ci sarebbe la certezza di avere un avversario del nano al Quirinale e spero farà di tutto per cancellarlo dallo scenario politico una volta per tutte.
> Anche se la mia prima scelta rimarrebbe Rodotà.


Il nano come lo chiami tu vi spazza via alle prossime politiche , avete fatto male i conti


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> "Meglio" (o diciamo che è meno peggio) Prodi di Marini, perlomeno ci sarebbe la certezza di avere un avversario del nano al Quirinale e spero farà di tutto per cancellarlo dallo scenario politico una volta per tutte.
> Anche se la mia prima scelta rimarrebbe Rodotà.



Anche la mia.. e dopo la Bonino


----------



## Hell Krusty (19 Aprile 2013)

Boh io vado fuori di testa quando leggo che il PD dovrebbe votare Rodotà "perchè l'ha deciso il popolo"... Ma che popolo, i 10000 che l'hanno votato in un sondaggio su un blog? Bah


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Boh io vado fuori di testa quando leggo che il PD dovrebbe votare Rodotà "perchè l'ha deciso il popolo"... Ma che popolo, i 10000 che l'hanno votato in un sondaggio su un blog? Bah



cosa c'entra il PD con il sondaggio del 5stelle ?


----------



## Hell Krusty (19 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> cosa c'entra il PD con il sondaggio del 5stelle ?



Sono la maggioranza dei commenti che leggo su Fb... Poi io non ho assolutamente niente contro Rodotà, anzi, io sarei per Prodi PdR e Rodotà PdC... Ma questo identificare ciò che vuole il M5S col pensiero dellagggente mi fa imbestialire, come il fatto di considerare tutti i piddini e gli elettori del PD uguali... ***** uno come Civati ve lo sognate nel M5S...


----------



## runner (19 Aprile 2013)

lo devono votare per fare l' alleanza e finalmente votare l' ineleggibilità del Berlu e degli altri che sono pieni di processi e per ridare un minimo di dignità a disoccupati impiegati e operai che pagano sempre e per tutti i furbastri

non c' entra nulla il PdR a questo giro.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2013)

Votare Rodotà come segno di avvicinamento e poi facciamo piazza pulita di tutto sto schifo ..


----------



## Doctore (19 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> lo devono votare per fare l' alleanza e finalmente votare l' ineleggibilità del Berlu e degli altri che sono pieni di processi e per ridare un minimo di dignità a disoccupati impiegati e operai che pagano sempre e per tutti i furbastri
> 
> non c' entra nulla il PdR a questo giro.....


se questo e' il problema del nostro paese siamo freschi...


----------



## Hammer (19 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> cosa penso io ???? nulla io non lo avrei mai votato... ma le votazioni hanno deciso cosi e ne prendo atto



Si beh in realtà tra Rodotà e Prodi stanno altri 4 candidati, nelle votazioni del M5S


----------



## Livestrong (19 Aprile 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Prodi votato all'unanimita dal pd, quindi per renzi prodi va bene ma marini no, con marini il governo si sarebbe fatto invece con prodi ha delle chances per nouove votazioni e nuove primarie



Seio fossi bersani, come ultimo atto prima di dimettermi, butterei fuori a pedate renzi dal partito.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una bomba... pensate che bello la Bonino li...


Eh si, il nuovo che avanza


----------



## Livestrong (19 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Avete una strana concezione della democrazia. Quanti voti avrà preso Rodotà, 10.000 a stare larghi? 10.000 su 60.000.000...



Ma è evidente che le quirinarie sono stata una farsa, dai! Non si Sa il numero dei votanti, in quanti hanno votato tizio o caio, grillo nemmeno appare in classifica!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2013)

Prodi è il maestro dei governicchi di cartapesta che vanno avanti con i voti dei senatori a vita morenti.

Se spera di andare a nuove elezioni, mi sa che Renzi ha sbagliato di brutto i calcoli.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma che troll,magari.
> Trovo semplicemente vergognoso che uno come prodi diventi presidente della repubblica e se i voti decisivi saranno per di più del movimento che ho votato i cui "ideali" sono,o dovrebbero essere, totalmente contrapposti alla persona di romano prodi,mi sento semplicemente schifato e mi vergogno di aver votato gente del genere


Ma non si saprà mai chi ha votato Prodi. Se io fossi berlusconi a questo punto direi a 4 del pdl di votarlo, tanto ormai la sua nomina é praticamente sicura (visto che mancano appunto 4 voti al pd)


----------



## Livestrong (19 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Prodi ?? No ma dai il centrosinistra e' il più ridicolo dell'universo , una mummia come capo dello stato , bene si turba alle elezioni e stavolta vince il cavaliere godrei come un pazzo , cavaliere nn mollare mai



Ecco perché se fossi in Berlusconi farei la "furbata" di far votare Prodi a 4 del pdl. Tanto il voto é segreto


----------



## smallball (19 Aprile 2013)

non bisogna trascurare eventuali franchi tiratori


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Berlusconi: 'Pd ha violato la parola data'

Ansa


Berlusconi: “Pd ha violato parola data. Li ostacoleremo e difenderemo la Carta”

Il Fatto Quotidiano


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ecco perché se fossi in Berlusconi farei la "furbata" di far votare Prodi a 4 del pdl. Tanto il voto é segreto



Lo so ho capito il ragionamento e lo condivido ma hanno deciso di uscire e hanno fatto bene perché sono già in campagna elettorale, il fatto e' questo il centrodestra e' pronto il centrosinistra per conto mio e' dilaniato


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Non capisco di cosa ci si scandalizzi. Il PD ha proposto Prodi e se avrà i numeri lo eleggerà. Sinceramente non credo che il PDL al posto del Pd avrebbe agito diversamente dato che, se non ricordo male, in passato ha preso tutto il possibile.


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ecco perché se fossi in Berlusconi farei la "furbata" di far votare Prodi a 4 del pdl. Tanto il voto é segreto



Sei un focchiuto genio del male.


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non capisco di cosa ci si scandalizzi. Il PD ha proposto Prodi e se avrà i numeri lo eleggerà. Sinceramente non credo che il PDL al posto del Pd avrebbe agito diversamente dato che, se non ricordo male, in passato ha preso tutto il possibile.



Dai per favore c'era un accordo tra pdl e pd e il pd l'ha disatteso , l'avessi fatto Berlusconi sareste con i cannoni in piazza dai , cmq eleggono pure Prodi ma le prossime elezioni le stra vince Silvio


----------



## runner (19 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> se questo e' il problema del nostro paese siamo freschi...



si in effetti è meglio pensare al ponte sullo stretto, alla tav e alle scemenze che si sentono


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (19 Aprile 2013)

credo che la tav ed il ponte siano infrastrutture che darebbero lavoro alle persone da te citate. operai ed impiegati in difficoltà. la eleggibilità o meno di berlu non credo dia a loro sollievo economico. darebbe sollievo solo ai vertici del pd peerchè si stanno già......addosso per le prossime elezioni di giugno


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Dai per favore c'era un accordo tra pdl e pd e il pd l'ha disatteso , l'avessi fatto Berlusconi sareste con i cannoni in piazza dai , cmq eleggono pure Prodi ma le prossima elezioni le stra vince Silvio



Principe, rispetto le tue posizioni, ma se il Pd si spacca su un nome (Marini) e si ricompatta su un altro (Prodi) cosa dovrebbe fare un Bersani ormai, di fatto, allo sbando? Quanto alle prossime elezioni è tutto da vedere perché, ammesso che si voti a breve, secondo me Renzi ha accettato Prodi in cambio di propria candidatura in caso nuove consultazioni politiche. Se poi arrivasse ad eleggere Prodi con i voti del M5S potrebbe poi nascere anche un governo e quindi le elezioni si allontanerebbero.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Lo so ho capito il ragionamento e lo condivido ma hanno deciso di uscire e hanno fatto bene perché sono già in campagna elettorale, il fatto e' questo il centrodestra e' pronto il centrosinistra per conto mio e' dilaniato



É una mossa da tutto o niente la sua ... Io avrei fatto come ho detto io, e avrei disperso un po' i voti in modo da agitare le acque. Poi via subito campagna elettorale


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] conosci il regolamento, rispettalo e partecipa, se vuoi, come gli altri alla discussione.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (19 Aprile 2013)

la sinistra e' inaffidabile e di fatto il PD no esiste visto che alla prima decisione da prendere si sono scoperte le 1000 correnti che lo animano. tutti uniti quando si insulta gli altri ma quando c'è da decidere si dimostrano inaffidabili. l'unico collante del PD si chiama Berlusconi


----------



## Livestrong (19 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Principe, rispetto le tue posizioni, ma se il Pd si spacca su un nome (Marini) e si ricompatta su un altro (Prodi) cosa dovrebbe fare un Bersani ormai, di fatto, allo sbando? Quanto alle prossime elezioni è tutto da vedere perché, ammesso che si voti a breve, secondo me Renzi ha accettato Prodi in cambio di propria candidatura in caso nuove consultazioni politiche. Se poi arrivasse ad eleggere Prodi con i voti del M5S potrebbe poi nascere anche un governo e quindi le elezioni si allontanerebbero.



Ma questo lo dite voi elettori del pd. Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che i 5 stelle, anche votando Prodi, sarebbero disposti a governare insieme a voi.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma questo lo dite voi elettori del pd. Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che i 5 stelle, anche votando Prodi, sarebbero disposti a governare insieme a voi.



....non c'è scritto da nessuna parte neanche che non potrebbe accadere.....vedremo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Aprile 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Sono la maggioranza dei commenti che leggo su Fb... Poi io non ho assolutamente niente contro Rodotà, anzi, io sarei per Prodi PdR e Rodotà PdC... Ma questo identificare ciò che vuole il M5S col pensiero dellagggente mi fa imbestialire, come il fatto di considerare tutti i piddini e gli elettori del PD uguali... ***** uno come Civati ve lo sognate nel M5S...



Gente ma certi commenti sono deliranti
Il Blog del M5S è aperto a tutti, possono votare fascisti comunisti anarchici cammelli e dromedari
è una questione di democrazia partecipata non centra l'orientamento politico
Io rispondo a moltissimi sondaggi anche nei siti e giornali di destra o sinistra, ripeto si chiama DEMOCRAZIA, bellissima parola


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Aprile 2013)

La definitiva scelta che spacca il PAese e che fa cadere ancor di piu nel ridicolo la Banda Bersani..Prodi non sarà mai il mio Presidente..La democrazia è morta!


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Principe, rispetto le tue posizioni, ma se il Pd si spacca su un nome (Marini) e si ricompatta su un altro (Prodi) cosa dovrebbe fare un Bersani ormai, di fatto, allo sbando? Quanto alle prossime elezioni è tutto da vedere perché, ammesso che si voti a breve, secondo me Renzi ha accettato Prodi in cambio di propria candidatura in caso nuove consultazioni politiche. Se poi arrivasse ad eleggere Prodi con i voti del M5S potrebbe poi nascere anche un governo e quindi le elezioni si allontanerebbero.



Io dico che il pd nn ha più nessuna credibilità politica con quello che fa fatto in questi 60 giorni , e quanto a Renzi ne deve far fuori troppi del suo stesso partito , cmq per dovere di cronica ricordo che i moderati nn hanno mai potuto scogliere una sola volta il capo dello stato pur essendo sulla scena politica dal 1994 . Cmq secondo me si è' persa un occasione di poter fare un governo che avrebbe messo a posto delle cose e stavolta l'unico che n c'entra e' proprio Berlusconi . Ultima annotazione nessuno governerà mai con ms5 che se nn si fosse capito ha solo a cuore la distruzione della politica e dei partiti. Ps se mai qualcuno del centrodestra avesse mai pensato di votare Renzi dopo aver appoggiato Prodi nessuno lo voterà mai, garantito .


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La definitiva scelta che spacca il PAese e che fa cadere ancor di piu nel ridicolo la Banda Bersani..Prodi non sarà mai il mio Presidente..La democrazia è morta!



C'è la riprendiamo alle prossime elezioni nn ti preoccupare che stavolta nn ci ferma nessuno , Berlusca e' capace di rimontare 20 punti , questo giro partirà' alla pari e avrà 60 giorni di argomenti per far capire che l'unico affidabile e' lui


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> É una mossa da tutto o niente la sua ... Io avrei fatto come ho detto io, e avrei disperso un po' i voti in modo da agitare le acque. Poi via subito campagna elettorale



È' anche vero che se Prodi nn viene eletto alla quarta il pd poi che fa ? 2 cadute così in 2 giorni come le spiegano ?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Io dico che il pd nn ha più nessuna credibilità politica con quello che fa fatto in questi 60 giorni , e quanto a Renzi ne deve far fuori troppi del suo stesso partito , cmq per dovere di cronica ricordo che i moderati nn hanno mai potuto scogliere una sola volta il capo dello stato pur essendo sulla scena politica dal 1994 . Cmq secondo me si è' persa un occasione di poter fare un governo che avrebbe messo a posto delle cose e stavolta l'unico che n c'entra e' proprio Berlusconi . Ultima annotazione nessuno governerà mai con ms5 che se nn si fosse capito ha solo a cuore la distruzione della politica e dei partiti. Ps se mai qualcuno del centrodestra avesse mai pensato di votare Renzi dopo aver appoggiato Prodi nessuno lo voterà mai, garantito .



Principe secondo me, se Berlusconi avesse la maggioranza per farlo porterebbe al Quirinale un suo uomo senza alcuna condivisione come ha fatto sempre in passato. Nel 1994, per esempio, Scognamiglio fu eletto Presidente del Senato per un solo voto in più rispetto a Spadolini perché Berlusconi volle prendersi tutto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Principe ha scritto:


> C'è la riprendiamo alle prossime elezioni nn ti preoccupare che stavolta nn ci ferma nessuno , Berlusca e' capace di rimontare 20 punti , questo giro partirà' alla pari e avrà 60 giorni di argomenti per far capire che l'unico affidabile e' lui



......finalmente avrà la maggioranza assoluta così ci togliamo ogni pensiero.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Principe ha scritto:


> È' anche vero che se Prodi nn viene eletto alla quarta il pd poi che fa ? 2 cadute così in 2 giorni come le spiegano ?



....il problema è come la prende Silvio se Prodi viene eletto.


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

U


Blu71 ha scritto:


> Principe secondo me, se Berlusconi avesse la maggioranza per farlo porterebbe al Quirinale un suo uomo senza alcuna condivisione come ha fatto sempre in passato. Nel 1994, per esempio, Scognamiglio fu eletto Presidente del Senato per un solo voto in più rispetto a Spadolini perché Berlusconi volle prendersi tutto.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Vedremo in vista delle elezioni intanto questo lo avvantaggia e basta . Cmq vedremo fatto sta che parlate tanto di Silvio ma il pd se si può e' peggio sono ancora più arrivisti di tutti


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Vedremo in vista delle elezioni intanto questo lo avvantaggia e basta . Cmq vedremo fatto sta che parlate tanto di Silvio ma il pd se si può e' peggio sono ancora più arrivisti di tutti




Principe, lo dico senza alcuna ironia, ammiro (ma ovvaimente non condivido) la tua fede berlusconiana e magari un giorno ci confronteremo, dati alla mano, su meriti e demeriti suoi e del centro sinistra. Ora vediamo cosa accade.


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Principe, lo dico senza alcuna ironia, ammiro (ma ovvaimente non condivido) la tua fede berlusconiana e magari un giorno ci confronteremo, dati alla mano, su meriti e demeriti suoi e del centro sinistra. Ora vediamo cosa accade.



Ti ringrazio effettivamente ci vuole fegato in certe occasioni , si si assolutamente l'importante e' che lo si faccia con rispetto e con te e' sicuramente possibile , detto questo avrei preferito niente elezioni e che si facessero quelle importantissime riforme per ammodernare l'architettura istituzionale e mi dispiace che nn accada . Vedremo !


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Principe, lo dico senza alcuna ironia, ammiro (ma ovvaimente non condivido) la tua fede berlusconiana e magari un giorno ci confronteremo, dati alla mano, su meriti e demeriti suoi e del centro sinistra. Ora vediamo cosa accade.



ammiri?
a me da liberale fa raccappriciare come una mente giovane possa spnsorizzarlo,
non dimentichiamoci che se il pd è il migliore alleato del berlusca senza di lui avremmo da 20 una vera destra liberale a guidarci e con ben altri risultati
il pentapartito ci ha lasciato in eredità tanta corruzione ma eravamo la 7 potenza economica mondiale, oggi facciamo ridere con il burlesche


----------



## Doctore (19 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....non c'è scritto da nessuna parte neanche che non potrebbe accadere.....vedremo.


Blu non puo accadere a maggior ragione se prodi diventa pdr...Non fare come bersani che ha preso schiaffi dal m5s per 1 mese


----------



## Solo (19 Aprile 2013)

Passi o non passi Prodi nel PD parte una guerra termonucleare.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Blu non puo accadere a maggior ragione se prodi diventa pdr...Non fare come bersani che ha preso schiaffi dal m5s per 1 mese



In politica le cose cambiano molto velocemente.


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ammiri?
> a me da liberale fa raccappriciare come una mente giovane possa spnsorizzarlo,
> non dimentichiamoci che se il pd è il migliore alleato del berlusca senza di lui avremmo da 20 una vera destra liberale a guidarci e con ben altri risultati
> il pentapartito ci ha lasciato in eredità tanta corruzione ma eravamo la 7 potenza economica mondiale, oggi facciamo ridere con il burlesche


Di chi parli ? Senza Berlusconi il centrodestra nn esiste e nn esisteva neanche primo , sarei il primo a volere una destra diversa ma al nulla preferisco una cosa che esiste , a meno che per liberale nn intendi gente come Montezemolo( che nn e' di destra ) che mi si accappona la pelie solo a nominarlo


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ammiri?
> a me da liberale fa raccappriciare come una mente giovane possa spnsorizzarlo,
> non dimentichiamoci che se il pd è il migliore alleato del berlusca senza di lui avremmo da 20 una vera destra liberale a guidarci e con ben altri risultati
> il pentapartito ci ha lasciato in eredità tanta corruzione ma eravamo la 7 potenza economica mondiale, oggi facciamo ridere con il burlesche



Berlusconi non mi piace affatto (moralmente e politicamente) ma, per me, non si possono demonizzare milioni di italiani che lo hanno votato per i motivi più diversi non ultimo perché semplicemente non vogliono la sinistra al Governo, posizione legittima.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Solo ha scritto:


> Passi o non passi Prodi nel PD parte una guerra termonucleare.



....che durarà due giorni.


----------



## Solo (19 Aprile 2013)

Sì, perché poi il PD non esisterà più.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sì, perché poi il PD non esisterà più.



Fai confusione con il PDL, il PD non è un partito "personale"


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non mi piace affatto (moralmente e politicamente) ma, per me, non si possono demonizzare milioni di italiani che lo hanno votato per i motivi più diversi non ultimo perché semplicemente non vogliono la sinistra al Governo, posizione legittima.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Blu71 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Berlusconi non mi piace affatto (moralmente e politicamente) ma, per me, non si possono demonizzare milioni di italiani che lo hanno votato per i motivi più diversi non ultimo perché semplicemente non vogliono la sinistra al Governo, posizione legittima.
> ...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Aprile 2013)

dio ci salvi ......................riguardo ai grilini....un grillino che crede al movimento non avrebbe mai votato prodi quanto un berlusconi perchè fa parte della casta,del sistema,di quel "mandiamoli tutti a casa"...Non credo che questa piccola percentuale benchè si sia detta grillina abbia a che fare con i movimento,alle prox elezioni voteranno Pd.Penso che a grillo fosse venuto un magone vedendo il nome di prodi.Cmq non mi preoccupererei della demograzia all interno del movimento 5 stelle dato che il pd sta per eleggere un presidente che il 73 % degli italiani non vuole e con lo stallo che c 'è a livello nazionale rapressenta praticamente una garanzia per il Pd.


----------



## Doctore (19 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In politica le cose cambiano molto velocemente.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

In corso lo spoglio della quarta votazione.


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

Prodi è partito forte


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2013)

Credo che questa volta il Mortadella ce la possa fare


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2013)

Si sta per consumare la tragedia


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Aprile 2013)

Ma perchè tra gli altri nomi c'era qualcuno in grado di cambiare il Paese ?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Non ce la fa, 9 voti a D'Alema..quindi non tutti i voti del PD sono confluiti su Prodi.


----------



## ale009 (19 Aprile 2013)

per me non ce la fa Prodi...siamo già a 9 voti tra D'Alema e Napolitano, sono 9 voti buttati e credo siano del PD


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Aprile 2013)

ale009 ha scritto:


> per me non ce la fa Prodi...siamo già a 9 voti tra D'Alema e Napolitano, sono 9 voti buttati e credo siano del PD



Esatto, se tutto PD e SEL votavano Compatti Prodi raggiungevano i 500 voti. I voti di D'Alema vengono sicuro dal PD, quindi non ce la faranno.


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

Come godo inetti e incapaci andare a casa ritiratevi


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2013)

Niente neanche stavolta


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

Un'altra giornata buttata

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Principe ha scritto:


> Come godo inetti e incapaci andare a casa ritiratevi



Il Pdl si è già ritirato decidendo di non votare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2013)

Sono veramente degli incapaci, questa gente sta distruggendo l'Italia.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Prodi sotto le aspettative, 395 voti. Cosa accadrà adesso?


----------



## Solo (19 Aprile 2013)

Il partito più ridicolo della storia. Andassero in ginocchio da Napolitano per rieleggerlo e fargli sciogliere le camere, almeno vince il PDL (mio dio) e abbiamo una maggioranza compatta.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Bersani entra nella storia come il fallito del secolo.


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

L'unico modo per superare lo stallo è che Rodotà decida di rifiutare la sua candidatura


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Un'altra giornata buttata
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Cosa c'entra il pdl ? Il pdl ha fatto bene perché nn voleva partecipare a questa.....

[MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION], niente termini non ammessi.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> L'unico modo per superare lo stallo è che Rodotà decida di rifiutare la sua candidatura



....o che il Pd voti Rodotà....domani sarà la giornata decisiva.


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra il pdl ? Il pdl ha fatto bene perché nn voleva partecipare a questa.....



Invece di abbandonare l'aula avrebbero potuto proporre un loro nome


----------



## Hammer (19 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> L'unico modo per superare lo stallo è che Rodotà decida di rifiutare la sua candidatura



Oppure che quelli del PD lo votino.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Che partito perdente e fallimentere il PD. Quanto godo!


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Oppure che quelli del PD lo votino.



A questo punto sarebbe l'unica scelta sensata del PD. Vediamo cosa si inventa Bersani.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (19 Aprile 2013)

Io non capisco perchè non votano Rodotà.. non capisco proprio...


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Oppure che quelli del PD lo votino.



Prima dovrebbero trovare un intesa sulla formazione del prossimo governo col M5S. E la veda dura


----------



## Gekyn (19 Aprile 2013)

Perché non vuole cedere al ricatto di grillo, é come fare un torto alla moglie e tagliarsi l uccello


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra il pdl ? Il pdl ha fatto bene perché nn voleva partecipare a questa.....
> 
> [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION], niente termini non ammessi.



Si si sorry nn ci pensavo che e' un parolaccia sorry

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Quel che dovrebbe fare il pd e' smetterla di essere autoreferenziale e concordare con il pdl un nome credibile tipo Giuliano amato che e' una persona preparata e capace oppure continuare a suicidarsi


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

*Su La 7 Mentana ha appena annunciato che Renzi ritiene superata la candidatura di Prodi.*


----------



## ale009 (19 Aprile 2013)

Prodi ha ottenuto meno voti del previsto...Bersani è un fail continuo..mah


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Si si sorry nn ci pensavo che e' un parolaccia sorry
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Quel che dovrebbe fare il pd e' smetterla di essere autoreferenziale e concordare con il pdl un nome credibile tipo Giuliano amato che e' una persona preparata e capace oppure continuare a suicidarsi



Per quale motivo sarebbe meglio degli altri ?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2013)

Certo che nel PD c'è una bella guerra, il partito è imploso del tutto.
Poco fa avevo letto un commento sulla vicenda molto divertente, Berlusconi fa votare a tutti i suoi Ruby nipote di Mubarak e non sgarra nessuno, Bersani manco prodi riesce a far votare.


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

Per trovare l'accordo serve un altro nome, che sia nella lista M5S ma che non sia ne Rodotà ne Prodi. Scegliere uno di questi 2 sarebbe come se un partito cedesse ai ricatti dell'altro.
Se devo fare un pronostico secondo me alla fine la spunterà la Bonino


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Certo che nel PD c'è una bella guerra, il partito è imploso del tutto.
> Poco fa avevo letto un commento sulla vicenda molto divertente, Berlusconi fa votare a tutti i suoi Ruby nipote di Mubarak e non sgarra nessuno, Bersani manco prodi riesce a far votare.



.....il PD è un partito *troppo* democratico .....


----------



## Hell Krusty (19 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Certo che nel PD c'è una bella guerra, il partito è imploso del tutto.
> Poco fa avevo letto un commento sulla vicenda molto divertente, Berlusconi fa votare a tutti i suoi Ruby nipote di Mubarak e non sgarra nessuno, Bersani manco prodi riesce a far votare.


Il PdL è un partito di proprietà di Berlusconi, nel PD non c'è un unico leader, ma ci sono 1000 mila correnti col baffetto che muove i fili da dietro le quinte, purtroppo...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Il PdL è un partito di proprietà di Berlusconi, nel PD non c'è un unico leader, ma ci sono 1000 mila correnti col baffetto che muove i fili da dietro le quinte, purtroppo...



.....D'Alema sarebbe votato ad occhi chiusi dal PDL........


----------



## Hell Krusty (19 Aprile 2013)

Io speravo e spero ancora in Zagrebelsky...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2013)

Il PD potrebbe andare su zagrebelsky che mi pare venga dopo rodotà nelle votazioni del m5s. Una scelta di questo tipo credo non creerebbe nessun problema al m5s, non so a PD+SEL però


----------



## Hammer (19 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A questo punto sarebbe l'unica scelta sensata del PD. Vediamo cosa si inventa Bersani.



L'unica negli ultimi due giorni, intendi, vero?


----------



## Hell Krusty (19 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il PD potrebbe andare su zagrebelsky che mi pare venga dopo rodotà nelle votazioni del m5s. Una scelta di questo tipo credo non creerebbe nessun problema al m5s, non so a PD+SEL però


Io lo preferisco soprattutto per una questione di età, 10 anni in meno...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il PD potrebbe andare su zagrebelsky che mi pare venga dopo rodotà nelle votazioni del m5s. Una scelta di questo tipo credo non creerebbe nessun problema al m5s, non so a PD+SEL però



.....perché scalare .....se Rodotà non si ritira il M5S deve puntare su di lui che anche oggi è andato meglio del previsto.


----------



## Hell Krusty (19 Aprile 2013)

*Renzi: "Adesso vediamo cosa proporrà Bersani al Pd"*. "Quella di Prodi, rispetto alla vicenda di Marini, è un po' diversa". Lo ha detto il sindaco di Firenze, Matteo Renzi aggiungendo: "Oggi il segretario del Pd ha chiesto per l'unità del partito di offrire una candidatura molto autorevole come quella di Prodi. Tutti hanno detto di si, hanno fatto l'applausone e poi hanno fatto il contrario. Hanno fatto il giochino dei franchi tiratori, che non è una battaglia a viso aperto. Il risultato è assolutamente più basso delle aspettative. In queste ore - ha concluso - i grandi elettori dovranno sciogliere la matassa. Adesso vediamo cosa proporrà Bersani e cosa proporrà in Pd".


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> L'unica negli ultimi due giorni, intendi, vero?



...no, negli ultimi mesi.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Aprile 2013)

Il partito democratico é il peggior partito d'Italia, non posso far altro che esaltarmi ed esultare come un pazzo per la sua implosione, da uomo di sinistra.

Detto questo sono davvero dei falliti, mamma mia.


----------



## Stex (19 Aprile 2013)

Ma neanche un berlusconiano spudorato, mascherato da democratico e messo a capo del PD avrebbe saputo distruggere il partito così bene!


----------



## Hell Krusty (19 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....perché scalare .....se Rodotà non si ritira il M5S deve puntare su di lui che anche oggi è andato meglio del previsto.



Tra l'altro nella quarta votazione i voti a Rodotà sono arrivati dal PD, perché a quanto sembra SEL ha votato "R. Prodi", per contarsi...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il partito democratico é il peggior partito d'Italia, non posso far altro che esaltarmi ed esultare come un pazzo per la sua implosione, da uomo di sinistra.
> 
> Detto questo sono davvero dei falliti, mamma mia.




Ormai, comunque si concluda la vicenda, per Bersani è finita.


----------



## Stex (19 Aprile 2013)

bersani farebbe na bella coppia con moratti. 2 falliti.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro nella quarta votazione i voti a Rodotà sono arrivati dal PD, perché a quanto sembra SEL ha votato "R. Prodi", per contarsi...



...i voti di Rodotà sono, a mio avviso, dei renziani e dei dalemiani. Renzi e D'Alema stanno fottendo Bersani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2013)

D'Alema è sicuramente colui che sta orchestrando tutto.
Alla fine al Quirinale ci va lui.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Secondo affaritaliani dopo il flop di Prodi molti parlamentari del PD vorrebbero giocare la carta D'Alema che si ritiene possa prendere i voti del PDL e di Scelta Civica.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> D'Alema è sicuramente colui che sta orchestrando tutto.
> Alla fine al Quirinale ci va lui.



...e a Palazzo Chigi, in tale scenario, ci andrebbe Renzi.


----------



## juventino (19 Aprile 2013)

Il partito più ridicolo della storia.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> tifoso evorutto ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Dimentichi che nel nostro paese tanti (troppi) cittadini si interessano di politica solo due giorni prima del voto e per loro usare le categorie politiche è a dir poco arduo anche perché non credo che siano interessati a capire le implicazioni del dichiararsi liberali e di destra. Questo discorso vale anche per tanti che dicono di essere di sinistra ma poi fanno altro.
> ...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2013)

D'alema PDR sarebbe la beffa finale....
Comunque grande Vendola che si è fatto contare i voti, altrimenti a quest'ora avrebbero scaricato le colpe a lui


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo sarebbe meglio degli altri ?



Perché e' un uomo equilibrato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2013)

Ancora sulla questione dei voti di SEL:

"Quarantaquattro voti in più a Stefano Rodotà, contrassegnati sulla scheda con 'S.Rodotà', un numero che corrisponde a quello dei parlamentari di Sel, in modo da far ricadere su deputati e senatori del partito di Vendola una parte della responsabilità per la mancata elezione di Romano Prodi al Quirinale. Una «operazione vergognosa, organizzata scientificamente» da dentro il Pd da «chi non ha il coraggio e si nasconde cercando di far cadere su altri la responsabilità», attacca la capogruppo al Senato Loredana de Petris. Operazione che però non è riuscita, spiega, perchè anche Sel si è organizzata, firmando di fatto le proprie schede: 'R. Prodì, hanno scritto infatti i parlamentari vendoliani per distinguere i loro voti. «Già avevamo avuto dei sospetti - racconta ancora de Petris ai giornalisti subito dopo il voto a Montecitorio - perchè da stamattina ci arrivano telefonate per chiederci se era vero che votavamo Rodotà e non Prodi». "

Questa roba qui è la cosa più schifosa che possa esistere onestamente, il PD è veramente un partito squallido


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ancora sulla questione dei voti di SEL:
> 
> "Quarantaquattro voti in più a Stefano Rodotà, contrassegnati sulla scheda con 'S.Rodotà', un numero che corrisponde a quello dei parlamentari di Sel, in modo da far ricadere su deputati e senatori del partito di Vendola una parte della responsabilità per la mancata elezione di Romano Prodi al Quirinale. Una «operazione vergognosa, organizzata scientificamente» da dentro il Pd da «chi non ha il coraggio e si nasconde cercando di far cadere su altri la responsabilità», attacca la capogruppo al Senato Loredana de Petris. Operazione che però non è riuscita, spiega, perchè anche Sel si è organizzata, firmando di fatto le proprie schede: 'R. Prodì, hanno scritto infatti i parlamentari vendoliani per distinguere i loro voti. «Già avevamo avuto dei sospetti - racconta ancora de Petris ai giornalisti subito dopo il voto a Montecitorio - perchè da stamattina ci arrivano telefonate per chiederci se era vero che votavamo Rodotà e non Prodi». "
> Questa roba qui è la cosa più schifosa che possa esistere onestamente, il PD è veramente un partito squallido




Ci vuole poco a capire che i voti per Rodotà vengono dagli esponenti del Pd vicini a Renzi e a D'Alema oltre che da parte di qualcuno nostalgico di Marini che qualche voto lo ha portato pure alla Cancellieri.


----------



## korma (19 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=174]korma[/MENTION] se vuoi partecipare alla discussione fallo con serietà.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci vuole poco a capire che i voti per Rodotà vengono dagli esponenti del Pd vicini a Renzi e a D'Alema oltre che da parte di qualcuno nostalgico di Marini che qualche voto lo ha portato pure alla Cancellieri.



Ci vogliono espulsioni di massa, niente democrazia in questi casi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2013)

Ma che sento, D'Alema?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ci vogliono espulsioni di massa, niente democrazia in questi casi.



Difficile .....al momento di votare l'espulsione non ci sarebbe la maggioranza 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che sento, D'Alema?



Ti meravigli?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]

Ma ora che ci penso Renzi non era d'accordo su Prodi ieri?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Difficile .....al momento di votare l'espulsione non ci sarebbe la maggioranza
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Mi son perso le ultime news, alla fine tutto come previsto, tra Rodotà e Prodi la spunta D'Alema.


----------



## Hammer (19 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il partito democratico é il peggior partito d'Italia, non posso far altro che esaltarmi ed esultare come un pazzo per la sua implosione, da uomo di sinistra.
> 
> Detto questo sono davvero dei falliti, mamma mia.



Santo subito


----------



## Miro (19 Aprile 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> D'Alema è sicuramente colui che sta orchestrando tutto.
> Alla fine al Quirinale ci va lui.




Dio ce ne scampi. 
Le strade che vedo sono due: il PD che accende il cervello e vota Rodotà (improbabile) oppure larghe intese col PDL su un nome condiviso, probabile D'Alema.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]
> 
> Ma ora che ci penso Renzi non era d'accordo su Prodi ieri?



Capirai...... anche D'Alema sembra abbia detto di si a Prodi questa mattina ma i 100 voti comunque mancano. 
Renzi era così convinto per Prodi che appena finita la votazione è stato il primo a dire che per Prodi era finita.


----------



## Miro (19 Aprile 2013)

Intanto Rosy Bindi si è dimessa da presidente dell'assemblea del PD...

Prodi ha ritirato la candidatura.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Aprile 2013)

Beh, a questo punto le opzioni sono 2

o molto probabile D'Alema con annesso inciucio PD e PDL e andiamo avanti per la tranquillizzante strada fallimantarepercorsa sino a ora
o Rodota con l?italia che cambia totalmente vedremo se in meglio o in peggio, sempre che sia possibile


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2013)

No D'Alema no dai...


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Aprile 2013)

Madò,Bersani non riuscirebbe nemmeno a convincere suo figlio a bere lo sciroppo per la tosse dal gusto poco invitante.
Penoso.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (19 Aprile 2013)

Non vedo altri nomi possibili se non quello di Rodotà, è un'occasione unica.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Di chi parli ? Senza Berlusconi il centrodestra nn esiste e nn esisteva neanche primo , sarei il primo a volere una destra diversa ma al nulla preferisco una cosa che esiste , a meno che per liberale nn intendi gente come Montezemolo( che nn e' di destra ) che mi si accappona la pelie solo a nominarlo



Ma come si fà ad affermare che un ideologia, a cui oltre la stragrande maggioranza della nazione si ispira, non può esistere senza una figura politica pluriperdente sia nelle non politiche economiche che sociali.
Senza di lui la sinistra ha conquistato un paese di destra ben 3 volte negli ultimi anni, che poi ogni volta si sia suicidata ben venga

La destra liberale ma non liberista che intendo io e che in America chiamano social liberal in Italia non esiste, anche perchè il nano ha provveduto da tempo a liberarsi di qualsiasi figura non allineata al suo basso populismo, Montezemolo non è ne di destra ne tantomeno liberale come il nano del resto


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Prodi si ritira e attacca Bersani. Caos nel Pd e Bindi si dimette.

l'Unità



Vendola vuole una convergenza su Rodotà 


Ansa


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Prodi attacca Bersani: «Chi mi ha portato a questa decisione deve farsi carico delle sue responsabilità».

«Oggi mi è stato offerto un compito che molto mi onorava, anche se non faceva parte dei programmi della mia vita. Ringrazio coloro che mi hanno ritenuto degno di questo incarico. Il risultato del voto e la dinamica che è alle sue spalle mi inducono a ritenere che non ci siano più le condizioni» «Ritorno dunque serenamente ai programmi della mia vita. Chi mi ha portato a questa decisione - prosegue l'ex presidente del Consiglio e della Commissione Ue - deve farsi carico delle sue responsabilità. Io non posso che prenderne atto».

l'Unità


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Quirinale, sale Cancellieri. Monti: « Segnale
di rinnovamento» e poi vede Berlusconi

Il Corriere della Sera


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma come si fà ad affermare che un ideologia, a cui oltre la stragrande maggioranza della nazione si ispira, non può esistere senza una figura politica pluriperdente sia nelle non politiche economiche che sociali.
> Senza di lui la sinistra ha conquistato un paese di destra ben 3 volte negli ultimi anni, che poi ogni volta si sia suicidata ben venga
> 
> La destra liberale ma non liberista che intendo io e che in America chiamano social liberal in Italia non esiste, anche perchè il nano ha provveduto da tempo a liberarsi di qualsiasi figura non allineata al suo basso populismo, Montezemolo non è ne di destra ne tantomeno liberale come il nano del resto


Pluriperdente il Berlusca ?? Ahaha vabbe dai bella come barzelletta, cmq appunto nn esiste nulla e io al posto che far governare la sinistra lo voto , come dovrebbe fare uno di destra , la prima mission di una persona di destra e' mai far governare la sinistra , se poi arrivano questi illuminati liberali ( che al momento nn esistono ) li voterò ben volentieri


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Pluriperdente il Berlusca ?? Ahaha vabbe dai bella come barzelletta, cmq appunto nn esiste nulla e io al posto che far governare la sinistra lo voto , come dovrebbe fare uno di destra , la prima mission di una persona di destra e' mai far governare la sinistra , se poi arrivano questi illuminati liberali ( che al momento nn esistono ) li voterò ben volentieri



Vi prego,non associamo il nano agli ideali della destra,almeno questo,vi prego.Povero Almirante,si starà rivoltando nella tomba come una trottola.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2013)

Leggo alcune cose nel 2013 e non me ne capacito ... Veramente


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Pluriperdente il Berlusca ?? Ahaha vabbe dai bella come barzelletta, cmq appunto nn esiste nulla e io al posto che far governare la sinistra lo voto , come dovrebbe fare uno di destra , la prima mission di una persona di destra e' mai far governare la sinistra , se poi arrivano questi illuminati liberali ( che al momento nn esistono ) li voterò ben volentieri



Principe, Berlusconi non rappresenta la destra italiana, non dimenticare che era intimo di Craxi, socialista. Berlusconi sta usando, abilmente, i moderati italiani (che non vogliono gli eredi del Pci al Governo) ma se la sinistra gli garantisse l'immunità per se e per le sue aziende, secondo me, mollerebbe tutto ed il PDL andrebbe in pezzi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Pluriperdente il Berlusca ?? Ahaha vabbe dai bella come barzelletta, cmq appunto nn esiste nulla e io al posto che far governare la sinistra lo voto , come dovrebbe fare uno di destra , la prima mission di una persona di destra e' mai far governare la sinistra , se poi arrivano questi illuminati liberali ( che al momento nn esistono ) li voterò ben volentieri



Uno che regala l'Italia alla sinistra 3 volte e si fà cacciare a calci dall'unione europea è un vincente?
La prima mission per un uomo di destra è far governare un uomo capace, mai un perdente, fa parte della selezione naturale uno dei dogmi di qualsiasi destra, prima la meritocrazia


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Aprile 2013)

*PD sotto choc. Rosy Bindi si è dimessa, Bersani si dimetterà dopo l'elezioni del Presidente.*


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> *PD sotto choc. Rosy Bindi si è dimessa, Bersani si dimetterà dopo l'elezioni del Presidente.*



Il PD???Un branco di incapaci.....


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> *PD sotto choc. Rosy Bindi si è dimessa, Bersani si dimetterà dopo l'elezioni del Presidente.*



Strada spianata per Renzi premier e D'Alema Presidente della Repubblica?


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

Io nn ho detto che e' il perfetto uomo di destra ho detto che e' l'unico che combatte il centrosinistra e che l'ha sconfitto negli anni , altrimenti nel 94 vinceva occhetto ecc ecc ecc perciò Berlusconi al di la del motivo per il quale è' sceso in campo e' l'unico che ha difeso i miei interessi e dal quale mi sono sentito seppur parzialmente rappresentato , l'uomo di destra del 2010 chi sarebbe fini? Che ha fatto vedere l'uomo patetico che è' uno che ha sputato sui suoi valori e sulle sue idee, perciò uno di destra oggi chi dovrebbe votare nessuno ? E lasciare il campo aperto alle sinistre?? No di sicuro io nn voto ms5 nn voto pd e non voto di certo i centristi . Perciò voto Berlusconi e ne vado fiero perché uno di centrodestra nn può pensare di lasciar vincere la sinistra . Siete fuori dalla realtà .


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2013)

PD a pezzi ... Rilancio anche qui la proposta a tutti i Giovani democratici che hanno dimostrato molto senso di giudizio ... Sapete chi votare per finire questa scenata ... Fatelo e da domani lavoreremo tutti per il bene comune di questo paese ...

Mandateli voi a casa !!!


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2013)

Delle dimissioni di Bersani parlatene qui ---) http://www.milanworld.net/bersani-verso-le-dimissioni-vt6084.html#post169018

Qui si parla del Presidente della Repubblica. Moderatori, fate ordine.


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Strada spianata per Renzi premier e D'Alema Presidente della Repubblica?


Per Renzi sicuramente (con qualche mese di ritardo purtroppo), per D'alema non credo. Non mi piace. Ma in ogni caso non penso che troverebbe il consenso del PDL. Secondo me, o alla fine va Rodotà, o uscirà qualche altro nome. Non mi dispiacerebbe la Cancellieri, che è sicuramente preparata e super partes.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Io nn ho detto che e' il perfetto uomo di destra ho detto che e' l'unico che combatte il centrosinistra e che l'ha sconfitto negli anni , altrimenti nel 94 vinceva occhetto ecc ecc ecc perciò Berlusconi al di la del motivo per il quale è' sceso in campo e' l'unico che ha difeso i miei interessi e dal quale mi sono sentito seppur parzialmente rappresentato , l'uomo di destra del 2010 chi sarebbe fini? Che ha fatto vedere l'uomo patetico che è' uno che ha sputato sui suoi valori e sulle sue idee, perciò uno di destra oggi chi dovrebbe votare nessuno ? E lasciare il campo aperto alle sinistre?? No di sicuro io nn voto ms5 nn voto pd e non voto di certo i centristi . Perciò voto Berlusconi e ne vado fiero perché uno di centrodestra nn può pensare di lasciar vincere la sinistra . Siete fuori dalla realtà .



Principe ma secondo te è normale che la destra italiana non possa trovare di meglio? Silvio in cosa è di destra? Per la moralità? Per la sobrietà dei comportamenti? Per la sacralità che da alla famiglia? Per il patriottismo? O solo per un liberismo di comodo? Perché la destra europea lo evita come la peste? Tutti comunisti? Perché neanche Montanelli, non certo di sinistra, si fidava di lui in politica? 
Ovviamente tu rimarrai della tua idea e tutte le idee vanno, per me, rispettate.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Per Renzi sicuramente (con qualche mese di ritardo purtroppo), per D'alema non credo. Non mi piace. Ma in ogni caso non penso che troverebbe il consenso del PDL. Secondo me, o alla fine va Rodotà, o uscirà qualche altro nome. Non mi dispiacerebbe la Cancellieri, che è sicuramente preparata e super partes.



D'Alema sarebbe votato eccome del PDL.


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Principe ma secondo te è normale che la destra italiana non possa trovare di meglio? Silvio in cosa è di destra? Per la moralità? Per la sobrietà dei comportamenti? Per la sacralità che da alla famiglia? Per il patriottismo? O solo per un liberismo di comodo? Perché la destra europea lo evita come la peste? Tutti comunisti? Perché neanche Montanelli, non certo di sinistra, si fidava di lui in politica?
> Ovviamente tu rimarrai della tua idea e tutte le idee vanno, per me, rispettate.



Diciamo che hai estremizzato ed esagerato i suoi difetti nn guardando ai suoi meriti e alle sue qualità , detto questo ti do' ragione che ci dovrebbe essere di meglio , ma tutto questo nn esiste , il giorno che ci fosse una alternativa credibile di destra nn un fantoccio uno con personalità di sicuro avrà il mio voto anche contro Silvio se ci fosse mai un antagonismo , ma tutto ciò al momento nn esiste quindi se devo fare una scelta nn ho dubbi oggi su chi votare


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Principe ma secondo te è normale che la destra italiana non possa trovare di meglio? Silvio in cosa è di destra? Per la moralità? Per la sobrietà dei comportamenti? Per la sacralità che da alla famiglia? Per il patriottismo? O solo per un liberismo di comodo? Perché la destra europea lo evita come la peste? Tutti comunisti? Perché neanche Montanelli, non certo di sinistra, si fidava di lui in politica?
> Ovviamente tu rimarrai della tua idea e tutte le idee vanno, per me, rispettate.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...


Dici? Mi sa che lo avrebbero proposto prima. A questo punto però non si sa neanche se sarebbe votato dal PD stesso.

Comunque bisogna considerare che dalla quinta votazione si abbassa il quorum...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Dici? Mi sa che lo avrebbero proposto prima. A questo punto però non si sa neanche se sarebbe votato dal PD stesso.
> 
> Comunque bisogna considerare che dalla quinta votazione si abbassa il quorum...




Il quorum si è abbassato oggi alla quarta votazione, ora non si abbassa più. Quanto a D'Alema io ho il sospetto che non sia estraneo al flop di Prodi e questo agli occhi di Berlusconi sarebbe un merito.


----------



## Miro (19 Aprile 2013)

Pare che alla prossima votazione il PD si asterrà.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Pare che alla prossima votazione il PD si asterrà.



.....prevedibile, non sanno che pesci prendere, in faccia ne hanno presi tanti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Dici? Mi sa che lo avrebbero proposto prima. A questo punto però non si sa neanche se sarebbe votato dal PD stesso.
> 
> Comunque bisogna considerare che dalla quinta votazione si abbassa il quorum...



Dai D'Alema e Renzi sono 2 qunte colonne della destra nel pd. la differenza che il primo si è venduto da tempo mentre per Renzi ho qualche curiosità per una sua futura LeaderShip della destra


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Dai D'Alema e Renzi sono 2 qunte colonne della destra nel pd. la differenza che il primo si è venduto da tempo mentre per Renzi ho qualche curiosità per una sua futura LeaderShip della destra



Quinte colonne della destra mi sembra esagerato, diciamo che non sono ostili al dialogo con Berlusconi.


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il quorum si è abbassato oggi alla quarta votazione, ora non si abbassa più. Quanto a D'Alema io ho il sospetto che non sia estraneo al flop di Prodi e questo agli occhi di Berlusconi sarebbe un merito.


Ah, pensavo da domani. 

Ma il PD da solo ha la maggioranza assoluta o manca qualche manciata di voti?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

In teoria ha (con Sel) 496 voti su 504 che servono per l'elezione.


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Aprile 2013)

Beh, comunque adesso vogliono tirarla per le lunghe. I nomi seri ci sono (Rodotà, che non conosco ma ne parlano tutti bene, e Cancellieri), se vogliono basta decidere chi appoggiare. Se poi vogliono per forza che sia proposto da loro è un altro discorso...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (19 Aprile 2013)

Soliti inciuci andati miseramente a picco. ma quanto godo.
RODOTA' presidente per favore.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Beh, comunque adesso vogliono tirarla per le lunghe. I nomi seri ci sono (Rodotà, che non conosco ma ne parlano tutti bene, e Cancellieri), se vogliono basta decidere chi appoggiare. Se poi vogliono per forza che sia proposto da loro è un altro discorso...



Io preferirei Rodotà ma possono ancora esserci sorprese.


----------



## Miro (19 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....prevedibile, non sanno che pesci prendere, in faccia ne hanno presi tanti.



Prima o poi dovranno schierarsi e vedere quale corrente interna è la più forte, se quella dei vecchiardi e dei dinosauri (quindi col rischio D'Alema come PdR) o dei giovani favorevoli a Rodotà.


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

Se tutto il PD e tutti i Montiani votano la Cancellieri si arriva a 504?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Prima o poi dovranno schierarsi e vedere quale corrente interna è la più forte, se quella dei vecchiardi e dei dinosauri (quindi col rischio D'Alema come PdR) o dei giovani favorevoli a Rodotà.



Nel PD fanno ora tutti a gara a garantire di aver votato Prodi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Se tutto il PD e tutti i Montiani votano la Cancellieri si arriva a 504?



Se SEL toglie i suoi voti (per Rodotà) credo di no, servirebbero anche quelli del PDL.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Pare che alla prossima votazione il PD si asterrà.



Vergognoso. Le aziende chiudono e questi perdono tempo per assegnare una carica inutile. Ci mettessero Paolo Villaggio come presidente della repubblica, purché si inizi a parlare di cose serie


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

*Quirinale 2013, dopo la disfatta di Prodi Silvio Berlusconi lavora a una rosa di nomi Ma il candidato vero è Massimo D'Alema
*

Huffington Post


----------



## Miro (19 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nel PD fanno ora tutti a gara a garantire di aver votato Prodi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Infatti è una caccia all'uomo a capire chi siano i "traditori", quel volpone di Vendola ha fatto bene a far marchiare le schede ai suoi. 



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vergognoso. Le aziende chiudono e questi perdono tempo per assegnare una carica inutile. Ci mettessero Paolo Villaggio come presidente della repubblica, purché si inizi a parlare di cose serie



Non sono del tutto d'accordo sul dire che il PdR sia una carica inutile ma per il resto la penso come te...purtroppo in Italia tutte queste cerimonie e burocrazie fanno perdere tempo prezioso, specie in un periodo delicatissimo come questo.


----------



## Aphex (19 Aprile 2013)

Ma quindi alla prossima votazione chi vota ? Nessuno ? Il PDL si astiene ancora ? 
Vota solo il M5S ? La Justice League ?


----------



## prebozzio (19 Aprile 2013)

votassero Jenna Haze


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia... non ho parole


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2013)

non so chi sia peggio tra d'alema e prodi,per piacere rodotà presidente e si sbrigassero che non c'è tempo da perdere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Capirai...... anche D'Alema sembra abbia detto di si a Prodi questa mattina ma i 100 voti comunque mancano.
> Renzi era così convinto per Prodi che appena finita la votazione è stato il primo a dire che per Prodi era finita.



Queste cose non le sopporto proprio , ritengo veramente vergognoso un comportamento di questo tipo.

Vedo che la cosa sembra non essere ripresa molto, ma questo comportamento è veramente vomitevole, propongono un nome, sono d'accordo e poi voti contro?
La cosa più ridicola poi è stata quella di cercare di mettere sospetti sui deputati del partito alleato..


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Queste cose non le sopporto proprio , ritengo veramente vergognoso un comportamento di questo tipo.
> 
> Vedo che la cosa sembra non essere ripresa molto, ma questo comportamento è veramente vomitevole, propongono un nome, sono d'accordo e poi voti contro?
> La cosa più ridicola poi è stata quella di cercare di mettere sospetti sui deputati del partito alleato..




Crocetta (Presidente della Sicilia): ''Chi ha tradito? Chiedete a Renzi e D'Alema''

La Repubblica

Un inciso di un articolo dell'Ansa ...."si arriva a pensare ad un asse Renzi-D'Alema per far saltare anche Prodi e poi arrivare alla candidatura dell'ex ministro degli Esteri che dà il mandato al sindaco di Firenze"....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Crocetta (Presidente della Sicilia): ''Chi ha tradito? Chiedete a Renzi e D'Alema''
> 
> La Repubblica
> 
> Un inciso di un articolo dell'Ansa ...."si arriva a pensare ad un asse Renzi-D'Alema per far saltare anche Prodi e poi arrivare alla candidatura dell'ex ministro degli Esteri che dà il mandato al sindaco di Firenze"....



Sarebbe veramente sfacciata una cosa simile. Che schifo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sarebbe veramente sfacciata una cosa simile. Che schifo



Stanis di cosa ti meravigli? I numeri parlano chiaro ed oltre 100 esponenti del Pd non si muovono senza delle direttive precise.


----------



## vota DC (20 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se tutto il PD e tutti i Montiani votano la Cancellieri si arriva a 504?



E' difficile perché la Cancellieri è invisa a tutti i centristi tranne Monti (Monti stesso, non i montiani) per via dei suoi trascorsi a Bologna (candidato comunista cacciato a pedate, arriva lei per fare piazza pulita tenendo la città oltre al tempo legale in modo che uno scagnozzo del tipo scacciato venga votato).


----------



## juventino (20 Aprile 2013)

Comincio a pensare che alla fine la spunterà D'Alema. Questi poi darà l'incarico a Renzi, che farà un governo di larghe intese col PDL.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comincio a pensare che alla fine la spunterà D'Alema. Questi poi darà l'incarico a Renzi, che farà un governo di larghe intese col PDL.



RIP Italia.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Quirinale, Renzi: “Esperto di caratura internazionale”. Amato o D’Alema?
Il sindaco di Firenze su Facebook: "Non l'ho fatto fuori io" e lancia un candidato che sia competente e abbia senso dello Stato. Si pensa sia un riferimento ad Amato, che avrebbe incontrato in segreto nei giorni scorsi o a D'Alema con il quale Renzi ha avuto in un colloquio a Palazzo Vecchio, qualche giorno fa.

Il Fatto Quotidiano

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Berlusconi - "Se ci sarà un candidato idoneo per un governo condiviso daremo il nostro voto, altrimenti faremo come oggi e non parteciperemo alla votazione". 

Ansa


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Aprile 2013)

L I B E R A Z I O N E! Vai a casa Bersani, vai a casa PERDENTE!


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quirinale, Renzi: “Esperto di caratura internazionale”. Amato o D’Alema?
> Il sindaco di Firenze su Facebook: "Non l'ho fatto fuori io" e lancia un candidato che sia competente e abbia senso dello Stato. Si pensa sia un riferimento ad Amato, che avrebbe incontrato in segreto nei giorni scorsi o a D'Alema con il quale Renzi ha avuto in un colloquio a Palazzo Vecchio, qualche giorno fa.
> 
> Il Fatto Quotidiano
> ...


Il PD non parteciperà alla prossima votazione, forse neanche il PDL a quanto pare, praticamente ha vinto Rodotà.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il PD non parteciperà alla prossima votazione, forse neanche il PDL a quanto pare, praticamente ha vinto Rodotà.



In che senso ha vinto Rodotà? Il quorum rimane sempre a 504 voti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In che senso ha vinto Rodotà? Il quorum rimane sempre a 504 voti.



Nel senso che ormai il PD ha alzato bandiera bianca, quindi pur di trovare una qualche intesa magari i voti andranno a Rodotà.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nel senso che ormai il PD ha alzato bandiera bianca, quindi pur di trovare una qualche intesa magari i voti andranno a Rodotà.



Bisogna prima capire se il Pd tenterà nuovamente la strada di un candidato gradito al PDL.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bisogna prima capire se il Pd tenterà nuovamente la strada di un candidato gradito al PDL.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comincio a pensare che alla fine la spunterà D'Alema. Questi poi darà l'incarico a Renzi, che farà un governo di larghe intese col PDL.


Scenario plausibile quanto disarmante. Il PD non faccia cazate, votino Rodotà e facciano, poi, un governo col M5S.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Sarebbe ridicolo


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

Ora che non c'è più Bersani, chi si deve accordare con chi?
Mettiamo che il nuovo premier sarà Renzi, è più facile che trovi un accordo con Berlusconi o con Grillo?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ora che non c'è più Bersani, chi si deve accordare con chi?
> Mettiamo che il nuovo premier sarà Renzi, è più facile che trovi un accordo con Berlusconi o con Grillo?




Dipende da chi sale al Quirinale. Se ci arriva Rodotà tenta con il M5S se ci arriva D'Alema con il PDL.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2013)

Se il PD appoggia il pdl ci sarà una rivoluzione civile .. Segnatevelo


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se il PD appoggia il pdl ci sarà una rivoluzione civile .. Segnatevelo



La rivoluzione civile oltre ad essere un ossimoro che sarebbe?


----------



## Hammer (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Principe ma secondo te è normale che la destra italiana non possa trovare di meglio? Silvio in cosa è di destra? Per la moralità? Per la sobrietà dei comportamenti? Per la sacralità che da alla famiglia? Per il patriottismo? O solo per un liberismo di comodo? Perché la destra europea lo evita come la peste? Tutti comunisti? Perché neanche Montanelli, non certo di sinistra, si fidava di lui in politica?



Qualcuno prima o poi doveva dirlo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se il PD appoggia il pdl ci sarà una rivoluzione civile .. Segnatevelo



Super Lollo non ci sarebbe nessuna rivoluzione civile. PD e PDL rappresentano *comunque* il 60% di chi ha votato e gli italiani al massimo manifestano. 
Il M5S accetti la regola democratica dei numeri se vuole, legittimamente, mantenere la propria autonomia o si metta in discussione senza imporre dogmi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Hammer ha scritto:


> Qualcuno prima o poi doveva dirlo



...perché era difficile scriverlo?


----------



## Hammer (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...perché era difficile scriverlo?



Era difficile perchè il 90% di chi vota Berlusconi crede di votare un uomo di destra, un uomo liberista.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Quirinale, lo sfogo di Rodotà: “Dal Pd silenzio e dichiarazioni ipocrite”
In un'intervista a Repubblica sui democratici dice:"Ho lavorato tanti anni con loro, mi conoscono da una vita. Quando faceva comodo mi cercavano parecchio. E invece adesso neanche una telefonata"

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Hammer ha scritto:


> Era difficile perchè il 90% di chi vota Berlusconi crede di votare un uomo di destra, un uomo liberista.



...Berlusconi è, secondo me, un affarista che teme la sinistra cosa ben diversa dell'essere uomo di destra.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Quirinale, la quinta votazione. Pd scheda bianca, Pdl non partecipa, Sel vota Rodotà
Nel Partito Democratico aperture a Rodotà. Serracchiani e Burlando: 'Bisogna votarlo'. La Lega partecipa ma sara' scheda bianca. Vendola: Napolitano bis non esiste

Ansa


----------



## Miro (20 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il PD non parteciperà alla prossima votazione, forse neanche il PDL a quanto pare, praticamente ha vinto Rodotà.



Rodotà ha bisogno dei voti del PD, così solo appoggiato da SEL e M5S non vincerebbe.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se il PD appoggia il pdl ci sarà una rivoluzione civile .. Segnatevelo



Si, campa cavallo...



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quirinale, lo sfogo di Rodotà: “Dal Pd silenzio e dichiarazioni ipocrite”
> In un'intervista a Repubblica sui democratici dice:"Ho lavorato tanti anni con loro, mi conoscono da una vita. Quando faceva comodo mi cercavano parecchio. E invece adesso neanche una telefonata"



In molti al PD sono bloccati dal votare Rodotà semplicemente perchè è un nome proposto dal M5S.


----------



## Hammer (20 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> In molti al PD sono bloccati dal votare Rodotà semplicemente perchè è un nome proposto dal M5S.



Questo fa capire come molti lì dentro siano veramente interessati al Paese


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Questo fa capire come molti lì dentro siano veramente interessati al Paese



Non è mica una novità


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

In corso la quinta votazione.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Aprile 2013)

Ma io pensavo che il Grande Fratello fosse finito per sempre. 
Sono davvero contento di essermi sbagliato!
La location della nuova edizione mi piace tantissimo!!


----------



## smallball (20 Aprile 2013)

si parla della cosiddetta prorogatio,ovvero ulteriore mandato a Giorgio Napolitano


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> si parla della cosiddetta prorogatio,ovvero ulteriore mandato a Giorgio Napolitano



Nella situazione attuale dico magari. Napolitano (data l'età) potrebbe restare anche per solo uno o due anni, il tempo di alcune riforme e portarci di nuovo al voto con una legge elettorale decente.


----------



## smallball (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nella situazione attuale dico magari. Napolitano (data l'età) potrebbe restare anche per solo uno o due anni, il tempo di alcune riforme e portarci di nuovo al voto con una legge elettorale decente.


credo sia l'ipotesi piu' plausibile e augurabile


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> credo sia l'ipotesi piu' plausibile e augurabile



Il problema è che, a quanto pare, Napolitano non è disponibile.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> si parla della cosiddetta prorogatio,ovvero ulteriore mandato a Giorgio Napolitano



Ma povero cristo, ha 87 anni ...
lasciatelo in pace.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Bersani e Berlusconi al Quirinale per sondare la disponibilità del capo dello Stato.


La Repubblica


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2013)

Ma dio mio, sparategli a questi, non è possibile


----------



## smallball (20 Aprile 2013)

tranne 5 stelle e Vendola fronte compatto pro Napolitano


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2013)

Ridicoli, sono davvero ridicoli.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2013)

Ma Napolitano è esausto,lasciatelo in pace e fategli godere gli ultimi anni in Santa Pace.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> tranne 5 stelle e Vendola fronte compatto pro Napolitano



Se accetta prende circa 800 voti quindi....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Anche Monti andrà al da Napolitano.
Cresce l'ipotesi Napolitano-bis

l'Unità


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

*Napolitano verso il bis. In cambio vuole il governissimo*


Affaritaliani


ORLANDO (PD): NAPOLITANO BIS SOLUZIONE PIU' PRATICABILE - "Credo il colloquio con Napolitano sia cruciale e che Napolitano potrebbe essere la soluzione". "Ora bisogna dare una risposta al paese e l'ipotesi piu' praticabile - insiste Orlando - e' proprio Napolitano. Poi bisogna vedere chi potra' interloquire con lui e con le altre forze politiche per cui si tratta di costruire una sorta di Gabinetto di emergenza. Il Pd dica se vuole andare in questa direzione e se sia in grado di portarla avanti".


----------



## Hammer (20 Aprile 2013)

Sono allibito

I resti del PD non prenderanno mai lontanamente un voto da me


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Pressing su Napolitano, si pensa al bis. Leader al Colle, forse il voto già oggi


Ansa


L'ipotesi del Napolitano-bis piace anche alla Lega.

Corriere della Sera


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Aprile 2013)

Ha ormai 88 anni e dubito che accetti. Ma stimo Napolitano e se la condizione per farsi rieleggere è che quei 4 cialtroni si mettano insieme per fare quelle 4-5 riforme fondamentali, cheapeau. Quì si sta andando a picco e si parla solo delle faide del PD...


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Napolitano bis


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Bersani e Berlusconi ricevuti al Colle, atteso anche Monti. L'attuale capo dello Stato avrebbe chiesto garanzie sul governo. Renzi: « Se accetta è bene».

Corriere della Sera

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Napolitano bis



Se accetta viene rieletto oggi stesso.


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2013)

rodota' a quota 107 bianche oltre 230, ROTFL.
Napolitano ..un altro po' gli fanno la fossa e poi si torna punto e a capo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Che vergogna.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Aprile 2013)

Basta che si sbrighino


----------



## smallball (20 Aprile 2013)

pAre che le condizioni poste da Napolitano siano la presenza di Amato o Enrico Letta a Palazzo Chigi


----------



## runner (20 Aprile 2013)

nessuna idea, nessun ideale e nessun futuro


----------



## smallball (20 Aprile 2013)

si parla anche in un totoministri del premier uscente Mario Monti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2013)

Sembra che i 10 "saggi" saranno nel governo....


----------



## smallball (20 Aprile 2013)

Napolitano rispondera' e sciogliera' il dubbio alle 15


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Napolitano scioglierà la riserva sulla propasta di essere rieletto tra pochissimo.

Corriere della Sera


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2013)

Premettendo che dicendo così gli allungo la vita, e glielo auguro assolutamente... ma Napolitano è in grado di fare altri 7 anni?

Penso che accetterà una carica provvisoria di uno/due anni, giusto?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sembra che i 10 "saggi" saranno nel governo....



.....una vittoria o una sconfitta per il M5S?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Premettendo che dicendo così gli allungo la vita, e glielo auguro assolutamente... ma Napolitano è in grado di fare altri 7 anni?
> 
> Penso che accetterà una carica provvisoria di uno/due anni, giusto?



.....se accetta, secondo me, è a patto di farlo per un breve periodo....


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2013)

*Flashmob dei parlamentari M5S per Rodotà a Piazza Montecitorio*


----------



## juventino (20 Aprile 2013)

Se Napolitano accetta è perchè evidentemente ha imposto delle condizioni a questi pagliacci. In ogni caso chi ne esce bene da queste votazioni è solo Grillo. I partiti hanno dimostrato per l'ennesima volta di tenere solo a cavoli loro. Se veramente si fosse voluto il bene del paese sarebbe bastato eleggere Rodotà senza perdere ulteriolmente tempo.


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

è vero che Napolitano ha 87 anni e a quell'età di dovrebbe riposare; ma anche il nuovo che avanza Rodotà non è che sia un giovincello


----------



## smallball (20 Aprile 2013)

continuano le voci sul premier uscente Mario Monti nuovo ministro dell'Economia


----------



## juventino (20 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> è vero che Napolitano ha 87 anni e a quell'età di dovrebbe riposare; ma anche il nuovo che avanza Rodotà non è che sia un giovincello



Beh se non erro ha 80 anni, in pratica la stessa età di Napolitano al momento della sua elezione.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se Napolitano accetta è perchè evidentemente ha imposto delle condizioni a questi pagliacci. In ogni caso chi ne esce bene da queste votazioni è solo Grillo. I partiti hanno dimostrato per l'ennesima volta di tenere solo a cavoli loro. Se veramente si fosse voluto il bene del paese sarebbe bastato eleggere Rodotà senza perdere ulteriolmente tempo.




Ne esce sconfitto il Paese, Grillo compreso, che, a mio avviso, ha tirato troppo la corda.


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Flashmob dei parlamentari M5S per Rodotà a Piazza Montecitorio*


E basta con queste pagliacciate, madonna che presunzione. L'hanno votato 4 gatti su 60 milioni, sembra che gli spetti di diritto...


----------



## Miro (20 Aprile 2013)

Napolitano bis.   
Esattamente quello che si temeva, un nome su cui PD e PDL convergono.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

*Aldo Cazzullo sul Corriere della Sera: 
"Ci sarà ancora da attendere un momento da qui alle 15 per l'annuncio ufficiale, ma la rielezione di Napolitano è ormai sicura".*


----------



## Miro (20 Aprile 2013)

Che vergogna.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Napolitano-bis? Risposta Colle entro le 15. Cei: Napolitano prenda in mano la situazione
Il presidente della Repubblica chiede ai leader garanzie anche sul governo. Ipotesi rielezione, anche Lega e Pdl d'accordo, Sel e M5S no. Renzi: se accetta è positivo

Ansa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2013)

Ci lascia durante il mandato Napolitano, occhio.


juventino ha scritto:


> Se Napolitano accetta è perchè evidentemente ha imposto delle condizioni a questi pagliacci. In ogni caso chi ne esce bene da queste votazioni è solo Grillo. I partiti hanno dimostrato per l'ennesima volta di tenere solo a cavoli loro. Se veramente si fosse voluto il bene del paese sarebbe bastato eleggere Rodotà senza perdere ulteriolmente tempo.


Partiti dilaniati al loro stesso interno, mah.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2013)

No dai, i flasmob no... Posso capire tutto, ma i flashmob per rodotà proprio no


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

Con Napolitano presidente poi probabilmente si andrà alla formazione di un governo semi-tecnico per le riforme. Mi sembra un buon compromesso per il breve periodo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ne esce sconfitto il Paese, Grillo compreso, che, a mio avviso, ha tirato troppo la corda.



Sono d'accordo, Grillo non doveva pretendere che il PD si comporti da vero partito socialdemocratico e non doveva attaccare continuamente i vertici dirigenziali collusi con il PDL,
non doveva attaccare continuamente il PDL e Berlusconi col rischio di rovinare la pace sociale e la proficua collaborazione ricca di successi tra PD e PDL, 
ma soprattutto non doveva proporre un nome così estraneo alla filosofia e alla storia del PD come Rodotà, che sarebbe addirittura capace di applicare l'inelegibilità al Burlesque o di non fargli passare le proprie leggi ad personam, essenziali per il paese

Speriamo di liberarci in fretta del M5S da quando ci sono loro, nonostante i brillanti successi dei governi Berlusconi e Monti, stà andando tutto a rotoli


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, Grillo non doveva pretendere che il PD si comporti da vero partito socialdemocratico e non doveva attaccare continuamente i vertici dirigenziali collusi con il PDL,
> non doveva attaccare continuamente il PDL e Berlusconi col rischio di rovinare la pace sociale e la proficua collaborazione ricca di successi tra PD e PDL,
> ma soprattutto non doveva proporre un nome così estraneo alla filosofia e alla storia del PD come Rodotà, che sarebbe addirittura capace di applicare l'inelegibilità al Burlesque o di non fargli passare le proprie leggi ad personam, essenziali per il paese
> 
> Speriamo di liberarci in fretta del MS da quando ci sono loro, nonostante i brillanti successi dei governi Berlusconi e Monti, stà andando tutto a rotoli




La tua amara ironia non cambia il fatto che Grillo resterà all' opposizione.


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, Grillo non doveva pretendere che il PD si comporti da vero partito socialdemocratico e non doveva attaccare continuamente i vertici dirigenziali collusi con il PDL,
> non doveva attaccare continuamente il PDL e Berlusconi col rischio di rovinare la pace sociale e la proficua collaborazione ricca di successi tra PD e PDL,
> ma soprattutto non doveva proporre un nome così estraneo alla filosofia e alla storia del PD come Rodotà, che sarebbe addirittura capace di applicare l'inelegibilità al Burlesque o di non fargli passare le proprie leggi ad personam, essenziali per il paese
> 
> Speriamo di liberarci in fretta del M5S da quando ci sono loro, nonostante i brillanti successi dei governi Berlusconi e Monti, stà andando tutto a rotoli



O magari non doveva rifiutare qualsiasi proposta di alleanza con il PD per settimane e poi cambiare idea improvvisamente solo per tendere una trappola a Bersani.
In campagna elettorale ci si può anche comportare così, ma visto il momento in cui ci troviamo sarebbe gradita un po' di serietà


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Aprile 2013)

*Fonti parlamentari: Napolitano verso il si. Amato possibile premier di un governo di scopo*


----------



## runner (20 Aprile 2013)

grillo non ha teso nessuna trappola è il pd che non vuole cambiare


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> è vero che Napolitano ha 87 anni e a quell'età di dovrebbe riposare; ma anche il nuovo che avanza Rodotà non è che sia un giovincello



comunque sia a fine mandato rodotà avrebbe quanto napolitano OGGI


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> grillo non ha teso nessuna trappola è il pd che non vuole cambiare



E allora mi spieghi come mai Grillo dopo aver trattato Bersani come un pezzente per settimane, ora dice che un alleanza è possibile?
Non poteva farlo da subito?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> comunque sia a fine mandato rodotà avrebbe quanto napolitano OGGI



è stata la Lombardi a dire che 80 anni sono troppi per un PdR...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> O magari non doveva rifiutare qualsiasi proposta di alleanza con il PD per settimane e poi cambiare idea improvvisamente solo per tendere una trappola a Bersani.
> In campagna elettorale ci si può anche comportare così, ma visto il momento in cui ci troviamo sarebbe gradita un po' di serietà



per quella bisogna rivolgersi a PD o PDL, al massimo alla lega


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2013)

C'è davvero la possibilità di Amato presidente?
Non ci posso credere, ma non si fanno schifo?



> E allora mi spieghi come mai Grillo dopo aver trattato Bersani come un pezzente per settimane, ora dice che un alleanza è possibile?
> Non poteva farlo da subito?



Perché votando Rodotà hai un segno tangibile e reale di apertura, e non solo parole e promesse


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Aprile 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> comunque sia a fine mandato rodotà avrebbe quanto napolitano OGGI



Si parla comunque di un mandato di 1-2 anni al massimo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> grillo non ha teso nessuna trappola è il pd che non vuole cambiare



.....la strategia di Grillo, pienamente legittima, di portare avanti un nome tirandolo fuori con una consultazione farsa sulla rete come bisogna definirla? Se voleva davvero un accordo con il Pd perché non ha messo anche in conto di votare un candidato scelto dal PD stesso? PD che comunque ha la maggioranza relativa dei grandi elettori.


----------



## runner (20 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> E allora mi spieghi come mai Grillo dopo aver trattato Bersani come un pezzente per settimane, ora dice che un alleanza è possibile?
> Non poteva farlo da subito?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> C'è davvero la possibilità di Amato presidente?
> Non ci posso credere, ma non si fanno schifo?
> 
> 
> ...



Stanis ma per indicare Rodotà c'era davvero bisogno della farsa delle "quirinarie"? Perché non indicarlo chiaramente da tempo?


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

Dai non prendiamoci in Giro, Grillo non vuole accordarsi con il PD, ha proposto Rodotà quando si è accorto che il PD si era già accordato con il PDL con l'unico scopo di mettere in difficoltà il PD.
Se il M5S avesse veramente voluto un accordo con il PD oggi si avrebbe già un governo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> grillo non ha teso nessuna trappola è il pd che non vuole cambiare



Non ci sono dubbi che Grillo ha teso una trappola al PD, la stessa che il PD ha teso ai Grillini in occasione dell'elezione dei presidenti di camera e senato, e qui è venuta fuori la differenza fra il nuovo e il marcio, i grillini magari sbagliando tatticamente non hanno saputo resistere al nome pulito, i pd sputerebbero anche su Madre Teresa di Calcutta se non servisse ai propri intrallazzi


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> continuano le voci sul premier uscente Mario Monti nuovo ministro dell'Economia


Mio dio.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non ci sono dubbi che Grillo ha teso una trappola al PD, la stessa che il PD ha teso ai Grillini in occasione dell'elezione dei presidenti di camera e senato, e qui è venuta fuori la differenza fra il nuovo e il marcio, i grillini magari sbagliando tatticamente non hanno saputo resistere al nome pulito, i pd sputerebbero anche su Madre Teresa di Calcutta se non servisse ai propri intrallazzi



Sarete felici di come si prospettano le cose. Alle prossime elezioni vincerete senza dubbio.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2013)

*Napolitano ha accettato. Si ricandida alla presidenza della Repubblica*


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non ci sono dubbi che Grillo ha teso una trappola al PD, la stessa che il PD ha teso ai Grillini in occasione dell'elezione dei presidenti di camera e senato, e qui è venuta fuori la differenza fra il nuovo e il marcio, i grillini magari sbagliando tatticamente non hanno saputo resistere al nome pulito, i pd sputerebbero anche su Madre Teresa di Calcutta se non servisse ai propri intrallazzi



Su questo hai ragione, purtroppo però il capo dei Grillini non prese bene quel voto dimostrando di non essere diverso dagli altri politici


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Napolitano ha accettato la nuova candidatura, quindi vincerà lui sicuramente. Mah sempre più allibito.


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Napolitano ha accettato. Si ricandida alla presidenza della Repubblica*



Bene, così almeno entro pochi giorni si avrà finalmente un governo operativo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Napolitano ha accettato. Si ricandida alla presidenza della Repubblica*



Oggi stesso verrà rieletto con una maggioranza bulgara.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....la strategia di Grillo, pienamente legittima, di portare avanti un nome tirandolo fuori con una consultazione farsa sulla rete come bisogna definirla? Se voleva davvero un accordo con il Pd perché non ha messo anche in conto di votare un candidato scelto dal PD stesso? PD che comunque ha la maggioranza relativa dei grandi elettori.



Non facciamo finta di non capire,
il MSS non è un partito, vuole essere una democrazia partecipativa, sulla rete può votare chiunque, chi esce non è il candidato di Grillo ma dei cittadini di qualunque ideologia siano


----------



## Livestrong (20 Aprile 2013)

Sarebbe stupendo se i franchi tiratori del pd si schierassero ancora con rodota


----------



## Livestrong (20 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non facciamo finta di non capire,
> il MSS non è un partito, vuole essere una democrazia partecipativa, sulla rete può votare chiunque, chi esce non è il candidato di Grillo ma dei cittadini di qualunque ideologia siano


Sí, poi c'era la marmotta che confezionava la cioccolata


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stupendo se i franchi tiratori del pd si schierassero ancora con rodota



Magari, ma non credo proprio.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Aprile 2013)

Conati di vomito.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2013)

Se anche i franchi tiratori votano per rodotà non credo cambierebbe molto, grazie ai voti di PDL monti e soci Napolitano avrà comunque i numeri sufficienti mi pare


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Su questo hai ragione, purtroppo però il capo dei Grillini non prese bene quel voto dimostrando di non essere diverso dagli altri politici



non e verò, ha difeso lo spirito della scelta, solo che se sei un deputato M5S non fai quel che ti pare, ma quello che decidono i cittadini, tu esprimi solo la loro opinione in parlamento


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2013)

Il peggior presidente della storia della Repubblica che viene rieletto. Incredibile.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sí, poi c'era la marmotta che confezionava la cioccolata



Si che mangiava lo Psiconano


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non facciamo finta di non capire,
> il MSS non è un partito, vuole essere una democrazia partecipativa, sulla rete può votare chiunque, chi esce non è il candidato di Grillo ma dei cittadini di qualunque ideologia siano



Io non faccio finta di non capire, *non capisco proprio* cosa ci stanno a fare i parlamentari del M5S se devono votare qualcuno che può essere scelto da chiunque.


----------



## juventino (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ne esce sconfitto il Paese, Grillo compreso, che, a mio avviso, ha tirato troppo la corda.



Quel che dici tu è vero, ma sta di fatto che proponendo Rodotà Grillo aveva messo un'occasione su un piatto d'argento a Bersani.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Il peggior presidente della storia della Repubblica che viene rieletto. Incredibile.



Ai partiti fa comodo. Inutile stupirsi.


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> non e verò, ha difeso lo spirito della scelta, solo che se sei un deputato M5S non fai quel che ti pare, ma quello che decidono i cittadini, tu esprimi solo la loro opinione in parlamento



Quali cittadini? i 10000 che possono votare sul blog?
Dovresti precisare che quelli rappresentano una percentuale infinitesima dei cittadini


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quel che dici tu è vero, ma sta di fatto che proponendo Rodotà Grillo aveva messo un'occasione su un piatto d'argento a Bersani.



....perché farlo a soli due giorni dal voto dopo aver ridicolizzato Bersani per quasi due mesi?


----------



## runner (20 Aprile 2013)

va bene ragazzi di sicuro il M5S ci ha marciato dentro sul significato di Rodotà ma aprendo la strada al pd e non chidendo voti come se fossero i loro servitori.....

comunque restate pure della vostra idea che a me poco importa e tenetevi Napolitano, Amato, Berlu, Bersa, e Renzi......


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stupendo se i franchi tiratori del pd si schierassero ancora con rodota



sicuramente lo faranno in molti, ma facendo due conti se pdl e scelta civica votano compatti ne bastano 150 del pd per far eleggere napolitano....

Cmq alle prossime elezioni il movimento 5 stelle raggiunge il 50% più o meno


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> sicuramente lo faranno in molti, ma facendo due conti se pdl e scelta civica votano compatti ne bastano 150 del pd per far eleggere napolitano....
> 
> *Cmq alle prossime elezioni il movimento 5 stelle raggiunge il 50% più o meno*



Bene, saremo tutti più felici.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2013)

Che schifo , ennesimo inciucio... Mi viene il vomito


----------



## juventino (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....perché farlo a soli due giorni dal voto dopo aver ridicolizzato Bersani per quasi due mesi?



Lo ha fatto perchè sapeva che ormai il PD aveva preso accordi con Berlusconi. Una trappola in pratica. Ma a mio avviso a Besani sarebbe convenuto comunque andare su Rodotà, sia per evitare spaccature nel partito sia per mettere con le spalle al muro Grillo (a quel punto non avrebbe più potuto rifiutare l'accordo col PD, sarebbe stato un controsenso). Quello di Grillo diciamo che è stato un terno al lotto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stanis ma per indicare Rodotà c'era davvero bisogno della farsa delle "quirinarie"? Perché non indicarlo chiaramente da tempo?



Si potrà non essere d'accordo, però sono cose che sono state promesse agli elettori queste, non puoi non farle.

Come ha già scritto runner poi, Vendola mica si è fatto problemi a far votare Rodotà


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2013)

Nella quinta votazione al terzo posto si è classificato Rosario Monteleone


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> sicuramente lo faranno in molti, ma facendo due conti se pdl e scelta civica votano compatti ne bastano 150 del pd per far eleggere napolitano....
> 
> Cmq alle prossime elezioni il movimento 5 stelle raggiunge il 50% più o meno



Il 50% del 30% che ha preso stavolta


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2013)

Situazione ridicola,grottesca.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Aprile 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> sicuramente lo faranno in molti, ma facendo due conti se pdl e scelta civica votano compatti ne bastano 150 del pd per far eleggere napolitano....
> 
> Cmq alle prossime elezioni il movimento 5 stelle raggiunge il 50% più o meno



Quelle percentuali le prenderà Berlusconi, sicuro al 100%.
In un paese serio sarebbe in carcere da anni e anni o comunque non avrebbe preso nemmeno l'1% dei voti.
In Italia nel giro di pochi mesi di campagna elettorale è riuscito ad arrivare al 30% e a quasi vincere le elezioni.
Dopo tutto quello che sta succedendo non vedo come possa prendere meno del 40%.
Povero PD, non spariamo sulla croce rossa.
Però Bersani almeno è coerente: ha fatto ...... dall'inizio alla fine.
Daje smacchiatore di giaguari


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il peggior presidente della storia della Repubblica che viene rieletto. Incredibile.



Perchè ? Non mi pare peggio di tanti altri...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarete felici di come si prospettano le cose. Alle prossime elezioni vincerete senza dubbio.



Voglio essere ottimista a tutti i costi,
Ora dopo l'inciucio già annunciato, o i nostri amati politici stavolta fanno veramente qualcosa di utile e positivo per Italia invece di pensare ai fatti loro,
o il M5S alle prossime elezioni prende il 70%, che poi sarebbe la logica della democrazia


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si potrà non essere d'accordo, però sono cose che sono state promesse agli elettori queste, non puoi non farle.
> 
> Come ha già scritto runner poi, Vendola mica si è fatto problemi a far votare Rodotà




Vendola è segretario di un partito che ha preso, credo, il 3% e non ha certo correnti interne.


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Aprile 2013)

Grillo si è chiuso come un riccio dopo essere entrato in Parlamento, sparando melma a tutti, e adesso voleva i voti per eleggere il suo candidato. Non c'è da stupirsi se nessuno lo ha preso in considerazione.

Poi la Lombardi 3 giorni non fa aveva praticamente detto che 80 anni sono troppi per un Presidente della Repubblica?

La coerenza è di casa...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Voglio essere ottimista a tutti i costi,
> Ora dopo l'inciucio già annunciato, o i nostri amati politici stavolta fanno veramente qualcosa di utile e positivo per Italia invece di pensare ai fatti loro,
> o il M5S alle prossime elezioni prende il 70%, che poi sarebbe la logica della democrazia



Addirittura il 70%? Convinti voi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Giorgio Napolitano: «Nella consapevolezza delle ragioni che mi sono state rappresentate, e nel rispetto delle personalità finora sottopostesi al voto per l'elezione del nuovo Capo dello Stato ritengo di dover offrire la disponibilità che mi è stata richiesta».


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

Chi offre 75, qualcuno offre 75?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non faccio finta di non capire, *non capisco proprio* cosa ci stanno a fare i parlamentari del M5S se devono votare qualcuno che può essere scelto da chiunque.



Beh, 50 milioni di Italiani nel parlamento saremmo un pò stretti, meglio affidarsi a dei portavoce, non eletti per prendere loro le proprie decisioni anche se illuminate e in buonafede, ma per rappresentare le nostre opinioni e per verificare che le decisioni prese con democratiche consultazioni popolari siano effettivamente adottate


----------



## Miro (20 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il peggior presidente della storia della Repubblica che viene rieletto. Incredibile.



.

Speriamo nel miracolo che non passi alla votazione...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh, 50 milioni di Italiani nel parlamento saremmo un pò stretti, meglio affidarsi a dei portavoce, non eletti per prendere loro le proprie decisioni anche se illuminate e in buonafede, ma per rappresentare le nostre opinioni e per verificare che le decisioni prese con democratiche consultazioni popolari siano effettivamente adottate



Sarò superato dai tempi ma per me i parlamentari sono eletti proprio per prendere delle decisioni in piena autonomia, decisioni anche non popolari laddove fosse necessario.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Addirittura il 70%? Convinti voi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Giorgio Napolitano: «Nella consapevolezza delle ragioni che mi sono state rappresentate, e nel rispetto delle personalità finora sottopostesi al voto per l'elezione del nuovo Capo dello Stato ritengo di dover offrire la disponibilità che mi è stata richiesta».



Beh, per i Berluscones non c'è speranza, troppo ottusi, ma se gli inciucisti dovessero fare ancora danni, e mi auguro vivamente di no per il nostro bene, i voti della sinistra e credo anche della lega il M5S dovrebbe prenderli tranquillamente


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Speriamo nel miracolo che non passi alla votazione...



Continuo a dire che c'è stato anche molto peggio...


----------



## ale009 (20 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che schifo , ennesimo inciucio... Mi viene il vomito



Lollo aldilà dell'appartenenza politica, mi sembra la decisione più sensata così da prepararci al voto sistemando 2 o 3 riforme...andare al voto così non serve a nessuno!!! Ovviamente sperando che facciano quelle 2 o 3 riforme altrimenti tanto vale..


----------



## Morghot (20 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia che schifezza, sto davvero rivalutando i 5stelle, nei loro mille difetti almeno hanno un briciolo di coerenza e di dignità.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che schifezza, sto davvero rivalutando i 5stelle, nei loro mille difetti almeno hanno un briciolo di coerenza e di dignità.



La gente non può decidere tutto...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarò superato dai tempi ma per me i parlamentari sono eletti proprio per prendere delle decisioni in piena autonomia, decisioni anche non popolari laddove fosse necessario.



Rispetto la tua opinione che è senz'altro condivisibile, purtroppo in Italia abbiamo 2 problemi di fondo che non rendono possibile la cosa:
1 La corruzione diffusa della politica assolutamente trasversale ai partiti, i nostri partiti sono i più litigiosi del mondo a parole ma i più collusi nella realtà dei fatti

2 L'ottusità del nostro corpo elettorale, che a differenza delle altre democrazie, difende quasi sempre a prescindere i propri eletti senza applicare una selezione di merito durante le votazioni.
Direi che il primo problema sia il frutto essenzialmente del secondo che mi appare irrisolvibile 

Io credo che se l'attenzione dei cittadini si sposta da un tifo a prescindere per i candidati o i partiti a una visione diretta sulle scelte politiche la situazione possa evolversi in positivo, la prova a mio parere sono i referendum che hanno sempre fatto prevalere la posizione più logica e positiva


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Aprile 2013)

ale009 ha scritto:


> Lollo aldilà dell'appartenenza politica, mi sembra la decisione più sensata così da prepararci al voto sistemando 2 o 3 riforme...andare al voto così non serve a nessuno!!! Ovviamente sperando che facciano quelle 2 o 3 riforme altrimenti tanto vale..



MA perchè ci vogliamo dare le mazzate sui testicoli a ogni costo?, se volevano fare le riforme hanno avuto un anno di tempo con il governo Monti per giunta teoricamente neutrale, invece il pdl lo ha prontamente fatto cadere per essere sicuro di non farle (con il consenso PD?), se non non potevano spiegare perchè chiudevano una legislatura tecnica senza averle nemmeno prese in considerazione


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=262]ed.vedder77[/MENTION] rispetta il regolamento, grazie.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Rispetto la tua opinione che è senz'altro condivisibile, purtroppo in Italia abbiamo 2 problemi di fondo che non rendono possibile la cosa:
> 1 La corruzione diffusa della politica assolutamente trasversale ai partiti, i nostri partiti sono i più litigiosi del mondo a parole ma i più collusi nella realtà dei fatti
> 
> 2 L'ottusità del nostro corpo elettorale, che a differenza delle altre democrazie, difende quasi sempre a prescindere i propri eletti senza applicare una selezione di merito durante le votazioni.
> ...



Il secondo punto da te illustrato in maniera corretta ha, secondo me, come logica conseguenza che il M5S non potrà mai avere i voti per governare da solo perciò sarebbe stato un bene per la democrazia italiana se Grillo avesse accettato le offerte di Bersani. Il M5S stando al governo avrebbe potuto inserire della novità nel sistema di gestione della cosa pubblica.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarò superato dai tempi ma per me i parlamentari sono eletti proprio per prendere delle decisioni in piena autonomia, decisioni anche non popolari laddove fosse necessario.



i parlamentari dovrebbero rispechiare la volontà dei cittadini che gli hanno votati...dovrebbero rappresentarci in parlamento non andare su e fare i loro comodi...o sbaglio??probabilmete si perchè in sto paese che voti destra o sinistra centro...fanno tutti cosi...le solite facce da vent anni....


----------



## ale009 (20 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> MA perchè ci vogliamo dare le mazzate sui testicoli a ogni costo?, se volevano fare le riforme hanno avuto un anno di tempo con il governo Monti per giunta teoricamente neutrale, invece il pdl lo ha prontamente fatto cadere per essere sicuro di non farle (con il consenso PD?), se non non potevano spiegare perchè chiudevano una legislatura tecnica senza averle nemmeno prese in considerazione



Arrivati a questo punto non vedo altra via d'uscita, un governo con questi numeri non ci sarà mai..


----------



## Miro (20 Aprile 2013)

ale009 ha scritto:


> Lollo aldilà dell'appartenenza politica, mi sembra la decisione più sensata così da prepararci al voto sistemando 2 o 3 riforme...andare al voto così non serve a nessuno!!! Ovviamente sperando che facciano quelle 2 o 3 riforme altrimenti tanto vale..



Ma siamo sicuri che verranno fatte queste riforme? no perchè se venisse fatta una seria riforma sul conflitto di interessi Berlusconi verrebbe spazzato via assieme a buona parte del PD...a loro mica conviene, per questo spingono su Napolitano che durante il suo mandato ha permesso a Berlusconi di fare ogni maialata possibile ed immaginabile.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Aprile 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=262]ed.vedder77[/MENTION] rispetta il regolamento, grazie.




sorry!!è come prima di un derby,mi inforvero..massimo controllo promesso!


----------



## ale009 (20 Aprile 2013)

Io parlo di legge elettorale, riforme economiche e finanziarie..il conflitto d'interessi ce la possiamo scordare!!! Ripeto giunti a questo punto non abbiamo alternative, secondo il mio parere. [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION]


----------



## tamba84 (20 Aprile 2013)

forse napolitano in transizione è la cosa migliore


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che schifezza, sto davvero rivalutando i 5stelle, nei loro mille difetti almeno hanno un briciolo di coerenza e di dignità.



.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Verso un esecutivo guidato da Amato con tutti dentro o addirittura con i dieci "saggi"

Il Fatto Quotidiano


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Verso un esecutivo guidato da Amato con tutti dentro o addirittura con i dieci "saggi"
> 
> Il Fatto Quotidiano


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Aprile 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> forse napolitano in transizione è la cosa migliore



a meno che non sia un Highlander credo sia proprio cosi...87 anni iniziano a essere tantini....a mio parere,anche per le mansioni che dovrebbe avere un presidente della repubblica.


----------



## ale009 (20 Aprile 2013)

Comunque mi spiace dirlo ma il vincitore è ancora B. Sarà difficile affossare quell'uomo .


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Darren non disperare che magari....ci ritroveremo pure Gasparri ministro......


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il secondo punto da te illustrato in maniera corretta ha, secondo me, come logica conseguenza che il M5S non potrà mai avere i voti per governare da solo perciò sarebbe stato un bene per la democrazia italiana se Grillo avesse accettato le offerte di Bersani. Il M5S stando al governo avrebbe potuto inserire della novità nel sistema di gestione della cosa pubblica.



Io credo che se il M5S avesse appoggiato Bersani avrebbew fatto la fine di rifondazione comunista e della lega che si sono attaccate al carrozzone del più forte e oltre a non ottenere nulla dei loro programmi elettorali hanno perso ogni credibilità politica.

Il dubbio che ho avuto sino adesso sull'opportunità di una alleanza si è dissolto in questi giorni in cui il pd ha rifiutato di votare un presidente che non garantisse un salvacondotto a Berlusconi, usando il pretesto di non voler dividere la nazione, cosa assolutamente non vera, a parte l'elettorato del PDL e forse non tutto, diciamo circa il 20 %, tutto il resto della nazione,
partendo dalle destre sociali, la base della lega, la base della sinistra e tutto il M5S in cui la componente di destra non è trascurabile, avrebbero visto con favore il nano in galera


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Aprile 2013)

ale009 ha scritto:


> Comunque mi spiace dirlo ma il vincitore è ancora B. Sarà difficile affossare quell'uomo .



.

...se poi gli altri si affossano da soli...


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren non disperare che magari....ci ritroveremo pure Gasparri ministro......



Moriremo tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io credo che se il M5S avesse appoggiato Bersani avrebbew fatto la fine di rifondazione comunista e della lega che si sono attaccate al carrozzone del più forte e oltre a non ottenere nulla dei loro programmi elettorali hanno perso ogni credibilità politica.
> 
> Il dubbio che ho avuto sino adesso sull'opportunità di una alleanza si è dissolto in questi giorni in cui *il pd ha rifiutato di votare un presidente che non garantisse un salvacondotto a Berlusconi*, usando il pretesto di non voler dividere la nazione, cosa assolutamente non vera, a parte l'elettorato del PDL e forse non tutto, diciamo circa il 20 %, tutto il resto della nazione,
> partendo dalle destre sociali, la base della lega, la base della sinistra e tutto il M5S in cui la componente di destra non è trascurabile, avrebbero visto con favore il nano in galera




Il PD ha tentato la carta Prodi non proprio benvista da Berlusconi.


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io credo che se il M5S avesse appoggiato Bersani avrebbew fatto la fine di rifondazione comunista e della lega che si sono attaccate al carrozzone del più forte e oltre a non ottenere nulla dei loro programmi elettorali hanno perso ogni credibilità politica.
> 
> Il dubbio che ho avuto sino adesso sull'opportunità di una alleanza si è dissolto in questi giorni in cui il pd ha rifiutato di votare un presidente che non garantisse un salvacondotto a Berlusconi, usando il pretesto di non voler dividere la nazione, cosa assolutamente non vera, a parte l'elettorato del PDL e forse non tutto, diciamo circa il 20 %, tutto il resto della nazione,
> partendo dalle destre sociali, la base della lega, la base della sinistra e tutto il M5S in cui la componente di destra non è trascurabile, avrebbero visto con favore il nano in galera



Allora ammetti che il movimento non voleva l'alleanza con il PD, e la candidatura di Rodotà non serviva a cercare un accordo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Moriremo tutti.



....parla per te.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Allora ammetti che il movimento non voleva l'alleanza con il PD, e la candidatura di Rodotà non serviva a cercare un accordo



....il M5S, secondo me, non vuole alleanze con nessuno.


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Aprile 2013)

Ma secondo voi davvero il PD, dopo che si è visto rifiutare l'appoggio al governo ed è stato schernito per 2 mesi, si sarebbe messo a votare il candidato di Grillo? Sarebbe stato assurdo, mi sembra anche normale che adesso tutti ignorino i 5 stelle...


----------



## Snake (20 Aprile 2013)

il nuovo che avanza


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi davvero il PD, dopo che si è visto rifiutare l'appoggio al governo ed è stato schernito per 2 mesi, si sarebbe messo a votare il candidato di Grillo? Sarebbe stato assurdo, mi sembra anche normale che adesso tutti ignorino i 5 stelle...



Sembra normale anche a me, e non capisco come mai tutto questo stupore


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Allora ammetti che il movimento non voleva l'alleanza con il PD, e la candidatura di Rodotà non serviva a cercare un accordo



La candidatura di Rodotà ha obbligato il PD ad uscire allo scoperto e fare un autoriflessione, o il cambiamento totale e definitivo della politica italiana, guidato da una figura di riferimento per tutta la sinistra, che in passato non ha esitato ad attaccare Grillo, o continuare con l'inciucio degli ultimi 20 anni con il nano, la scelta credo che sia stata anche sofferta, forse Bersani piuttosto che l'inciucio alla fine avrebbe anche ceduto al cambiamento, anche se non era quella la sua priorità, ma ormai il PD ha fatto la sua scelta credo definitivo.
Forse è meglio così, piuttosto che anni di governo con forze che spingevano in senso contrario e che non avrebbe prodotto nulla.
Almeno adesso in caso di risultato negativo del governone rimane sempre l'alternativa M5S.
Credo che comunque, come spero, se ora il governo dovesse andare bene il merito andra tutto al PDl che verra premiato alle prossime elezioni, anche se credo con un ruolo marginale per il Berlusca che sono certo ormai aspira solo a salvare il posteriore.


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Aprile 2013)

*Grillo: "E' in atto un colpo di stato"*


----------



## ale009 (20 Aprile 2013)

Grillo andrà in camper a Roma e cerca una rivoluzione.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2013)

ale009 ha scritto:


> Grillo andrà in camper a Roma e cerca una rivoluzione.



Le rivoluzioni si fanno in piazza con le forche, non su internet.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> *Grillo: "E' in atto un colpo di stato"*



Beh, colpo di stato è un esagerazione,
diciamo che la sinistra dopo 30 anni è riuscita finalmente a fare il compromesso storico,
solo che invece che farlo con la mediazione della DC, ossia della chiesa, l'ha fatto direttamente con la mafia,
la perseveranza viene sempre premiata


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

E' evidente che nel piano di Grillo fin qua quasi perfetto non era considerata questa possibilità. E' rimasto spiazzato


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me il colpo di stato lo sta tentando lui ora, sul sito dell'ansa c'è questo virgolettato: "Milioni a Roma. Non lasciatemi solo, si fa democrazia o si muore".


Speriamo fori un ruota


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Aprile 2013)

Mi stà meravigliando la posizione di fratelli d'Italia che hanno dichiarato che non voteranno Napolitano, li consideravo solo una lista civetta del PDL, possibile che hanno delle opinioni?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Secondo me il colpo di stato lo sta tentando lui ora, sul sito dell'ansa c'è questo virgolettato: "Milioni a Roma. Non lasciatemi solo, si fa democrazia o si muore".



Cerca la violenza, chiaro che con un appello così ne approfittano gente estranea comme black blocks e altra gentaglia, che aspettano solo pretesti per creare casini.


----------



## Ale (20 Aprile 2013)

e i grillini rosicano.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2013)

ma perchè napolitano è così avversato dal moVimento ? Che grande differenza ci sarebbe con Rodotà ?


----------



## Ale (20 Aprile 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> ma perchè napolitano è così avversato dal moVimento ? Che grande differenza ci sarebbe con Rodotà ?


la differenza è che se il pd avesse proposto rodota, loro avrebbero voluto napolitano. non lo sanno neanche loro, l'importante è dire sempre il contrario di tutti per poi urlare INCIUCIOOOOO! GOLPEEEE!


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

Spero solo che non ci saranno incidenti a Roma


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2013)

_E' quanto ha annunciato il Movimento 5 Stelle Roma via Twitter. Grillo "è diretto a Roma. Vi aspettiamo in piazza Montecitorio *per riprenderci il maltolto!* Ore 19.30", si legge in un tweet_

Come intende riprenderselo? Con l'esercito?


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi stà meravigliando la posizione di fratelli d'Italia che hanno dichiarato che non voteranno Napolitano, li consideravo solo una lista civetta del PDL, possibile che hanno delle opinioni?



invece lo stupore più grande e' che la lega lo vota, siamo andati alle elezioni perché non volevano monti e ora ci si ritrovano a braccetto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> _E' quanto ha annunciato il Movimento 5 Stelle Roma via Twitter. Grillo "è diretto a Roma. Vi aspettiamo in piazza Montecitorio *per riprenderci il maltolto!* Ore 19.30", si legge in un tweet_
> 
> Come intende riprenderselo? Con l'esercito?


Diretto a Roma... riprendersi il mal tolto... marcia su Roma, eccola qua


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> _E' quanto ha annunciato il Movimento 5 Stelle Roma via Twitter. Grillo "è diretto a Roma. Vi aspettiamo in piazza Montecitorio *per riprenderci il maltolto!* Ore 19.30", si legge in un tweet_
> 
> Come intende riprenderselo? Con l'esercito?



blablabla. Con le chiacchiere, se lo riprende.


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Aprile 2013)

Apriranno la breccia di Montecitorio


----------



## Livestrong (20 Aprile 2013)

Speriamo che faccia un po' di casino


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> e i grillini rosicano.



Non ce da rosicare non è una squadra di calcio, qua in teoria si parla di cose serie, tipo il futuro di una nazione, i "tifosi" dei partiti non hanno senso logico.


----------



## Ale (20 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ce da rosicare non è una squadra di calcio, qua in teoria si parla di cose serie, tipo il futuro di una nazione, i "tifosi" dei partiti non hanno senso logico.



cose serie e grillini non possono stare nella stessa frase.


----------



## Tobi (20 Aprile 2013)

Vi meritate 20 anni di governo monti, a lavorare per lo spread, per le tasse e per gonfiare il cul.o alle banche.. che poi cosa vi hanno fatto di cosi atroce quelli del m5s?


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> cose serie e grillini non possono stare nella stessa frase.



Eh perché il resto delle fazioni politiche stanno dimostrando una serietà fuori dal comune


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

magari è la volta buona che lo arrestano


----------



## Ale (20 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh perché il resto delle fazioni politiche stanno dimostrando una serietà fuori dal comune


le uniche marce su roma le fa grillo, anzi camperate, dato che lui va in camper e magari pure dorme a dispetto degli altri pirla che lo seguono

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tobi ha scritto:


> Vi meritate 20 anni di governo monti, a lavorare per lo spread, per le tasse e per gonfiare il cul.o alle banche.. che poi cosa vi hanno fatto di cosi atroce quelli del m5s?



magari.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> le uniche marce su roma le fa grillo, anzi camperate, dato che lui va in camper e magari pure dorme a dispetto degli altri pirla che lo seguono



Ok, questo cosa c'entra con l'attuale situazione e con l'ennesima pagliacciata politica italiana?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Qua stiamo a parlare di marce, camper e Grillo quando dovremmo parlare di cose ben più gravi ed importanti.


----------



## Ale (20 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ok, questo cosa c'entra con l'attuale situazione e con l'ennesima pagliacciata politica italiana?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Qua stiamo a parlare di marce, camper e Grillo quando dovremmo parlare di cose ben più gravi ed importanti.



questa è l'attualita..


----------



## Miro (20 Aprile 2013)

Purtroppo Napolitano vola nelle votazioni, è fatta ormai.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Aprile 2013)

Napolitano-bis con governo tecnico Amato.
Evviva evviva.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Napolitano-bis con governo tecnico Amato.
> Evviva evviva.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Vi meritate 20 anni di governo monti, a lavorare per lo spread, per le tasse e per gonfiare il cul.o alle banche.. che poi cosa vi hanno fatto di cosi atroce quelli del m5s?



.

forza beppe


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Folla di manifestanti davanti a montecitorio.


----------



## Tobi (20 Aprile 2013)

Nesdun governo tecnico dio povero, é il popolo che deve scegliere!


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Folla di manifestanti davanti a montecitorio.



...ci sarebbero stati comunque, di altri parti politiche.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2013)

Che pena... Ma come si fa?


----------



## Miro (20 Aprile 2013)

Che schifo.


----------



## Ale (20 Aprile 2013)

benvenuto giovanotto!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2013)

rieletto...quanto rimane qualche mese?


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...ci sarebbero stati comunque, di altri parti politiche.



Se eleggevano Rodotà? Non credo.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Aprile 2013)

Se fossi vicino Roma andrei anch'io in piazza a manifestare e sono tutto tranne che grillino.
Ma penso che davanti a questa presa in giro non si possa fare altrimenti.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se eleggevano Rodotà? Non credo.



Ci andavano quelli del PDL.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci andavano quelli del PDL.



Si vbb il PDL


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Nesdun governo tecnico dio povero, é il popolo che deve scegliere!




questa è la democrazia!Cioè questi secondo la radio,monti bersani e il berlusca ,si sono trovati ieri notte per mettere in atto l inciucio....dai...qui non c entra destra,sinistra o centro ma come si fa a votare queste persone?Sono ladri...delinquenti e per di piu incapaci...hanno e pultroppo rovineranno ancora il nostro paese


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Aprile 2013)

E battono le mani.
Ma sapete dove ve le dovete mettere ...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Aprile 2013)

Ma il record di voti per un presidente quanto è? Perchè finirà che passa alla storia come quello con più voti, beffa nella beffa.


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Aprile 2013)

Sinceramente non capisco tutto questo ostracismo verso Napolitano...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> Ma il record di voti per un presidente quanto è? Perchè finirà che passa alla storia come quello con più voti, beffa nella beffa.



Già è passato alla storia come l'unico ad essere rieletto 2 volte di seguito


----------



## Hell Krusty (20 Aprile 2013)

Boh Napolitano mi fa ...... Però vorrei capire come si possa pensare che Rodotà sia il nuovo... Boh veramente, fino a ieri lo conoscevano in 10 e dopo essere arrivato terzo in un sondaggio, a cui avevano accesso meno dello 0.01% degli italiani, su un blog di un comico dovrebbe essere l'espressione della volontà dellaggennte... Bah


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2013)

A me Napolitano non dispiace.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco tutto questo ostracismo verso Napolitano...



.


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

Rodotà:"quello che decide il Parlamento è democrazia".
Capito G.?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


>




almeno un po'di coerenza...manco una settimana fanno passare...Vado a seguirmi il sidney di del piero in australia,sto paese non ha futuro...ridicoli


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Aprile 2013)

Mi sembra Don Camillo che elegge sindaco Peppone...


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Aprile 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Boh Napolitano mi fa ....... Però vorrei capire come si possa pensare che Rodotà sia il nuovo... Boh veramente, fino a ieri lo conoscevano in 10 e dopo essere arrivato terzo in un sondaggio, a cui avevano accesso meno dello 0.01% degli italiani, su un blog di un comico dovrebbe essere l'espressione della volontà dellaggennte... Bah



"Il popolo vuole Rodotà". LOL


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Rofotà:"quello che decide il Parlamento è democrazia".
> Capito G.?



non è democrazia è un inciucio fatto di notte,tra berlusca monti e bersani...a parte rodotà che uno puo' appoggiare o no ...ma qualcuno mi spieghi che senso ha rivotare un presidente che ha appena finito il suo mandato alla 5 elezione??non è stato la prima scelta ma l'ultima spiaggia....x cosa??perchè?ha 87 anni ragazzi!!!....serve solo a tenere sicure le poltrone..e non lo dice grillo qui è palese..sotto gli occhi di tutti...dai...non ho parole ,solo disgusto.Non vedo l ora che il milan cambi il presidente..arabi tutta la vita


----------



## Livestrong (20 Aprile 2013)

Napolitano è inadatto anche solo per le boiate che ha combinato nel suo mandato, ma detto questo sono felice che sia finalmente finita questa ennesima farsa per l'assegnazione di un posto inutile, dimostrato dal fatto che le forze politiche non si sono fatte scrupolo nel rieleggere un incapace conclamato


----------



## vota DC (20 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco tutto questo ostracismo verso Napolitano...



La Cancellieri sarebbe state peggio, ma almeno era un esperimento. La rielezione di Napolitano però è un atto insensato. E' sempre stato un omino grigio (ha fatto da prestanome a Livia Turco e cacciato a pedate qualche comunista antisovietico in decenni di carriera il che è un pochino) e da presidente si è dimostrato incompetente. Berlusconi meritava più di lui, almeno ha vissuto di vita propria senza fare lo yes man degli altri. Un omuncolo così diventa due volte presidente per la prima volta della storia quando un grande come Einaudi lo è stato solo una o un maestro della politica come Andreotti non lo è mai stato.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La Cancellieri sarebbe state peggio, ma almeno era un esperimento. La rielezione di Napolitano però è un atto insensato. E' sempre stato un omino grigio (ha fatto da prestanome a Livia Turco e cacciato a pedate qualche comunista antisovietico in decenni di carriera il che è un pochino) e da presidente si è dimostrato incompetente. Berlusconi meritava più di lui, almeno ha vissuto di vita propria senza fare lo yes man degli altri. Un omuncolo così diventa due volte presidente per la prima volta della storia quando un grande come Einaudi lo è stato solo una o un *maestro della politica come Andreotti non lo è mai stato*.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Napolitano è inadatto anche solo per le boiate che ha combinato nel suo mandato, ma detto questo sono felice che sia finalmente finita questa ennesima farsa per l'assegnazione di un posto inutile, dimostrato dal fatto che le forze politiche non si sono fatte scrupolo nel rieleggere un incapace conclamato



Amen


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

GRILLO - "Ci sono momenti decisivi nella storia di una Nazione. Oggi, 20 aprile 2013, è uno di quelli. E' in atto un colpo di Stato. Pur di impedire un cambiamento sono disposti a tutto. Sono disperati. Hanno deciso di mantenere Napolitano al Quirinale".


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Aprile 2013)

No vabbè, Andreotti...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2013)

Cioè, fatemi capire... siamo passati da Napolitano presidente della Repubblica con il governo tecnico Monti... a Napolitano presidente della Repubblica con governo tecnico, probabilmente, Amato? Quindi da mesi e mesi a questa parte solo caciara? Siamo nella stessa situazione di prima e abbiamo perso soltanto tempo? 
Come al solito la riprova, il problema non sono le ideologie, sono gli uomini perché se gli uomini che ci governano decidessero di salvare il paese sarebbero capaci di farlo, il problema è che qui vogliono soltanto perdere tempo, sono dei capricciosi, ognuno vuole fare di testa sua, mah.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2013)

Ancora andiamo in giro con Monti. Monti santo dio....


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Aprile 2013)

che paese di mer.. siamo!! mi vergogno veramente. questi criminali non spariranno mai


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Berlusconi: "Napolitano è riferimento per tutti noi"


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2013)

Se fossimo negli anni '70 (magari, magari...) di sta gente vedremmo solo le fotografie con un mazzo di fuori accanto.


----------



## Doctore (20 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cioè, fatemi capire... siamo passati da Napolitano presidente della Repubblica con il governo tecnico Monti... a Napolitano presidente della Repubblica con governo tecnico, probabilmente, Amato? Quindi da mesi e mesi a questa parte solo caciara? Siamo nella stessa situazione di prima e abbiamo perso soltanto tempo?
> Come al solito la riprova, il problema non sono le ideologie, sono gli uomini perché se gli uomini che ci governano decidessero di salvare il paese sarebbero capaci di farlo, il problema è che qui vogliono soltanto perdere tempo, sono dei capricciosi, ognuno vuole fare di testa sua, mah.


e' la democrazia bellezza!


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Aprile 2013)

Napolitano presidente di garanzia... si per berlusconi e la cricca di criminali che si porta appresso


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Aprile 2013)

Ma basta con questo dissenso verso il Movimento 5 Stelle.
Il cancro di questo paese ora è diventato il M5S. ASSURDO.


Nessuno sottolinea come ll M5S ha già portato un cambio epocale nel modo di concepire il governare in questo paese, visto che sappiamo tutti che il programma di un eventuale e poi sfumato governo Bersani conteneva metà dei punti del programma 5Stelle. E qualunque prossimo governo politico ci sarà in futuro, difficilmente potrà prescinderne nella propria proposta di governo. Grandissimo passo avanti.
Il M5S ha già fatto un miracolo in questo senso, anche se ha indubbiamente mostrato di non essere già pronto per governare.
Sulla faccenda del PdR poi, ha solo fatto quello che era giusto fare, e cioè ostacolare la scelta di un presidente sulla base di tornaconti di partito, che è una cosa deplorevole.

E devo infine dire che, pur rispettando le posizioni di tutti gli utenti, mi stupisco nel notare come in questo che è un forum per la maggior parte di giovanissimi, alla fine quasi tutti siete dalla parte di gente che vi ha rubato il futuro e sta portando alla FAME questo paese.
Mi fa pensare che non ce la faremo mai


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2013)

71 pagine non le fanno manco sui forum di politica  Bravi. Soprattutto per il rispetto delle opinioni altrui


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> 71 pagine non le fanno manco sui forum di politica  Bravi. Soprattutto per il rispetto delle opinioni altrui



Admin, dimentichi  che questo è il miglior forum, non solo sul Milan.


----------



## ildemone85 (20 Aprile 2013)

favorevole all'elezione di napolitano, ora si faccia il governissimo e si spazzi via il movimento comunista a 5 stelle


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2013)

Ma qualcuno mi spiega perchè napolitano è il peggio dei peggio ? Che non ho capito...


----------



## ildemone85 (20 Aprile 2013)

è che i comunisti a 5 stelle, volevano imporre il presidente scelto da elezioni fasulle online.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> è che i comunisti a 5 stelle, volevano imporre il presidente scelto da elezioni fasulle online.



ma oltre a quelli là anche qui c'è chi si sta strappando i capelli...e non mi pare siano del moVimento...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Comunque, a quanto pare, all'estero, almeno, la rielezione di Napolitano è stata accolta bene.


----------



## Brain84 (20 Aprile 2013)

Napolitano tutela il politico corrotto. Questo è il male più grande oltre che una mancanza di correttezza verso noi italiani.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Napolitano tutela il politico corrotto. Questo è il male più grande oltre che una mancanza di correttezza verso noi italiani.



Le critiche ci stanno, ci mancherebbe altro, ma vorrei tanto capire cosa ha da guadagnarci una persona di 87 anni che non voleva nemmeno essere rieletta per essere oggi attaccata e ritenuta il male assoluto. Per me si è trovata una soluzione accettabile perché l'importante era uscire da una situazione di paralisi. 
Ora sparate pure.


----------



## Brain84 (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le critiche ci stanno, ci mancherebbe altro, ma vorrei tanto capire cosa ha da guadagnarci una persona di 87 anni che non voleva nemmeno essere rieletta per essere oggi attaccata e ritenuta il male assoluto. Per me si è trovata una soluzione accettabile perché l'importante era uscire da una situazione di paralisi.
> Ora sparate pure.



siamo andati alle urne per niente. Torneremo con un governo tecnico guidato da Amato, ci rendiamo conto della gravità della cosa o no?


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

Io ripeto che se si fosse trovato un accordo tra PD e M5S subito dopo il voto tutto questo non sarebbe successo.
Se Napolitano è di nuovo PdR è perchè l'hanno voluto PD e PDL ma è anche colpa del M5S

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Brain84 ha scritto:


> siamo andati alle urne per niente. Torneremo con un governo tecnico guidato da Amato, ci rendiamo conto della gravità della cosa o no?



Fosse stato per me non avrei fatto le elezioni e avrei continuato con Monti; quindi l'unica cosa che non mi rammarica è la perdita di tempo e di soldi che c'è stata in questi mesi


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> siamo andati alle urne per niente. Torneremo con un governo tecnico guidato da Amato, ci rendiamo conto della gravità della cosa o no?



Nessuno dice che si tratta della situazione ottimale ma in qualche modo bisognava uscire dallo stallo. Il PD ha commesso grossi errori ma qualche responsabilità deve prendersela anche Grillo, almeno secondo me.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le critiche ci stanno, ci mancherebbe altro, ma vorrei tanto capire cosa ha da guadagnarci una persona di 87 anni che non voleva nemmeno essere rieletta per essere oggi attaccata e ritenuta il male assoluto. Per me si è trovata una soluzione accettabile perché l'importante era uscire da una situazione di paralisi.
> Ora sparate pure.



Su questo hai ragione, Napolitano non ha colpe in questo caso


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Su questo hai ragione, Napolitano non ha colpe in questo caso



Infatti, perché per Napolitano sarebbe stato molto più comodo non accettare.


----------



## smallball (20 Aprile 2013)

si sapeva che sarebbe andata cosi',col governissimo in agguato,e quasi 2 mesi in cui il cocciuto Bersani si e' fatto prendere a pesci in faccia da Grillo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Renzi: "Ringrazio Napolitano per la scelta di generosità Berlusconi? Non ha vinto nulla"


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Napolitano: "Lunedì dinnanzi alle Camere avrò modo di dire quali sono i termini entro i quali ho ritenuto di poter accogliere in assoluta limpidezza, l'appello rivoltomi ad accettare l'incarico, e come intendo attenermi rigorosamente all'esercizio delle mie funzioni istituzionali".


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Aprile 2013)

----

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Io ripeto che se si fosse trovato un accordo tra PD e M5S subito dopo il voto tutto questo non sarebbe successo.
> Se Napolitano è di nuovo PdR è perchè l'hanno voluto PD e PDL ma è anche colpa del M5S
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Ma perchè sarebbe colpa del M5S? Non hanno mica proposto Fini o Rauti. Rodotà oltre che personalità autorevole è anche di sinistra.
E poi perchè avrebbero dovuto accettare Marini senza obiettare dopo che il PD si era preso in maniera discutibile sia il presidente della camera che quello del senato?
Se Napolitano è ancora PDR è colpa nell'inettitudine e prepotenza del PD, questa è la verità.
Che poi per quanto mi riguarda non è un problema. Napolitano, vista la situazione di stallo come soluzione temporanea ci stà. 
Fosse Napolitano il problema.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

IL PLAUSO DI OBAMA: «Ammiro la sua decisione di servire di nuovo il popolo italiano come presidente. La sua rielezione al Quirinale è la garanzia che Italia e Stati Uniti andranno avanti insieme nell'affrontare le sfide dei nostri tempi».

Corriere della Sera


----------



## korma (21 Aprile 2013)

sono curioso di vedere le ripercussioni nel voto in friuli...


----------



## Tobi (21 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=160]Tobi[/MENTION] esprimi le tue opinioni, se vuoi, senza offendere gli altri utenti.


----------



## tamba84 (21 Aprile 2013)

forse a sto punto è la cosa migliore per qualche mese, napolitano si è rivelato (a differenza di tanti altri) una persona seria, tanto di capello presidente.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Grillo: "La rielezione di Napolitano è' una scelta che garantisce il potere giudiziario di questo paese, per salvare il..... a Berlusconi e alla sinistra sul Monte dei paschi di Siena".


----------



## vota DC (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le critiche ci stanno, ci mancherebbe altro, ma vorrei tanto capire cosa ha da guadagnarci una persona di 87 anni che non voleva nemmeno essere rieletta per essere oggi attaccata e ritenuta il male assoluto. Per me si è trovata una soluzione accettabile perché l'importante era uscire da una situazione di paralisi.
> Ora sparate pure.



Napolitano non sarà il massimo della politica (Andreotti in un paio di anni ne avrà combinate più di Napolitano in tutta la sua vita, Berlusconi è ancora più vulcanico, anche Monti pur avendo fatto poco è riuscito a fare qualche operazione eclatante come la multa a Microsoft) ma gli piace mettersi sempre in mezzo pur non facendo niente con la testa propria. Odiava personalmente i "reazionari" ungheresi? No, però era in prima fila a parlare tra quelli più spietati verso chi protestava (per fare carriera bastava votare la mozione antiribelli stando zitto). Doveva fare marcia indietro sull'Ungheria una volta presidente? Direi proprio di no, il primo presidente è rimasto monarchico e mica si è inventato repubblicano, che bisogno c'era che uno ad ottant'anni dice pubblicamente di cambiare posizione? Questo qua alterna frasi di circostanza (tra l'altro con toni GUF) per darsi l'aria di saggio (ha copiato il discorso di Ciampi che era "troppo vecchio" ma prende sempre tutte le cariche possibili. Pertini era un peperino eppure fu il "presidente più amato" (cioè quello più imposto dai politici) perché era un vecchietto che firmava tutto, infatti Cossiga fu tra i più odiati in quanto considerato piantagrane.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Aprile 2013)

Siamo ritornati nel '92...


----------



## Doctore (21 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> ----
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


ma non capisco perche tutti dovevano votare rodota...Perche il m5s dice che e' cosa buona e giusta??
Se il pd non lo voleva aveva le sue ragioni buone o cattive che siano.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma non capisco perche tutti dovevano votare rodota...Perche il m5s dice che e' cosa buona e giusta??
> Se il pd non lo voleva aveva le sue ragioni buone o *cattive* che siano.



Nell'ultima riga ti sei in realtà già risposto.
Bersani a sua detta voleva dar vita ad un governo di CAMBIAMENTO, governo di cambiamento con PdR Marini o peggio ancora Prodi? Cioè, viene da ridere. 
Cambiamento voleva dire un nome autorevole che fosse fuori dai vecchi giochi di potere e scambio di favori.
Ce ne sono di sicuro anche altri, ma tra tutti i nomi che erano in lizza l'unico che ha queste caratteristiche è Rodotà.
Marini e Prodi sono nomi auspicati solo per secondi fini come credo che tu sappia bene.
Il primo per aprire l'inciucio col PDL, il secondo per provare a ricompattare il PD quando Renzi ha colpito.
Solite manovre di palazzo da vecchia repubblica, anzi anche peggiori.


----------



## vota DC (21 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma non capisco perche tutti dovevano votare rodota...Perche il m5s dice che e' cosa buona e giusta??
> Se il pd non lo voleva aveva le sue ragioni buone o cattive che siano.



Le stesse per cui boicotta ogni volta Prodi: era ex presidente del LORO partito ed era inviso al nuovo centrodestra.


----------



## Doctore (21 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Nell'ultima riga ti sei in realtà già risposto.
> Bersani a sua detta voleva dar vita ad un governo di CAMBIAMENTO, governo di cambiamento con PdR Marini o peggio ancora Prodi? Cioè, viene da ridere.
> Cambiamento voleva dire un nome autorevole che fosse fuori dai vecchi giochi di potere e scambio di favori.
> Ce ne sono di sicuro anche altri, ma tra tutti i nomi che erano in lizza l'unico che ha queste caratteristiche è Rodotà.
> ...


Questo lo pensi tu e il m5s...e si puo anche essere daccordo...Pero quello che mi fa avvelenare e' che una minoranza deve imporre un propio nome sul pdr,presidente del consiglio ecc...
Eh basta!che si faccia un alleanza e che inizino a s*****rsi le mani.


----------



## Lollo7zar (21 Aprile 2013)

Le parole, le voci, dei tg le prendo sempre con le pinze ma se: governo o letta o amato con vice premier alfano e ministri d'alema monti cancellieri etc.... vogliono veramente la guerra, non si sono resi conto, per non parlare di berlusconi senatore a vita, la rivoluzione non sarà civile


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2013)

Berlusconi senatore a vita sarebbe un capolavoro


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Le parole, le voci, dei tg le prendo sempre con le pinze ma se: governo o letta o amato con vice premier alfano e ministri d'alema monti cancellieri etc.... vogliono veramente la guerra, non si sono resi conto, per non parlare di berlusconi senatore a vita, la rivoluzione non sarà civile



Lollo7zar ma rivoluzione fatta da chi?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Berlusconi senatore a vita sarebbe un capolavoro



....in effetti i requisiti li ha tutti


----------



## Lollo7zar (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lollo7zar ma rivoluzione fatta da chi?



qualcuno, ormai siamo alla canna del gas, non si sono resi conto che nessuno li vuole più, il voto è stato chiaro mi pare, quando tocchi il fondo qualcosa succede


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> qualcuno, ormai siamo alla canna del gas, non si sono resi conto che nessuno li vuole più, il voto è stato chiaro mi pare, quando tocchi il fondo qualcosa succede



Come fai a dire nessuno? Perdona la mia ignoranza ma se dal voto sono usciti tre grossi blocchi ed il M5S ha sempre detto che, per coerenza, non avrebbe dato la fiducia a nessun Governo perché gli altri due non dovrebbero allearsi per governare? Io avrei preferito che PD e M5S provassero insieme a cambiare le cose, sia chiaro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> qualcuno, ormai siamo alla canna del gas, non si sono resi conto che nessuno li vuole più, il voto è stato chiaro mi pare, quando tocchi il fondo qualcosa succede



Non si è toccato il fondo ancora, solo una piccola parte di italiani sta veramente male, la maggior parte sta ad ora tutto sommato bene. Un tetto sotto la testa la maggioranza lo ha, da mangiare pure, piccoli svaghi nonostante la crisi ce li possiamo ancora permettere ecc.
Quando inizieranno a sparire sul serio per tanti certe cose, allora forse qualcosa di pesante potrebbe accadere, ma ad ora non vedo ancora la possibilità di una rivolta violenta nonostante le varie p.orcate degli ultimi tempi.


----------



## Lollo7zar (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come fai a dire nessuno? Perdona la mia ignoranza ma se dal voto sono usciti tre grossi blocchi ed il M5S ha sempre detto che, per coerenza, non avrebbe dato la fiducia a nessun Governo perché gli altri due non dovrebbero allearsi per governare? Io avrei preferito che PD e M5S provassero insieme a cambiare le cose, sia chiaro.



è chiaro che non lo devi prendere alla lettera ma anche dal blocco PD questa cosa non la vogliono, cioè la stragrande maggioranza del Paese


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (22 Aprile 2013)

e' il meno peggio. sicuramente meglio di rodotà che vuole impersonare il cambiamento senza esserlo. rodotà è un vecchio con pensione d'oro come napolitano. ma tra i due sicuramente meglio napolitano


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non si è toccato il fondo ancora, solo una piccola parte di italiani sta veramente male, la maggior parte sta ad ora tutto sommato bene. Un tetto sotto la testa la maggioranza lo ha, da mangiare pure, piccoli svaghi nonostante la crisi ce li possiamo ancora permettere ecc.
> Quando inizieranno a sparire sul serio per tanti certe cose, allora forse qualcosa di pesante potrebbe accadere, ma ad ora non vedo ancora la possibilità di una rivolta violenta nonostante le varie p.orcate degli ultimi tempi.



Messa così sembra che tifiate per il fallimento.


----------



## juventino (22 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Messa così sembra che tifiate per il fallimento.



Penso che nessuno tifi per il fallimento, ma è chiaro che se si continua così non si può che pensare che prima o poi avvenga.


----------



## Miro (22 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non si è toccato il fondo ancora, solo una piccola parte di italiani sta veramente male, la maggior parte sta ad ora tutto sommato bene. Un tetto sotto la testa la maggioranza lo ha, da mangiare pure, piccoli svaghi nonostante la crisi ce li possiamo ancora permettere ecc.
> Quando inizieranno a sparire sul serio per tanti certe cose, allora forse qualcosa di pesante potrebbe accadere, ma ad ora non vedo ancora la possibilità di una rivolta violenta nonostante le varie p.orcate degli ultimi tempi.



Esatto, l'italiano medio sta ancora troppo bene per scendere in piazza; ma in generale l'italiano non alza il sedere per prostestare finchè non tocchi i suoi interessi.


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Penso che nessuno tifi per il fallimento, ma è chiaro che se si continua così non si può che pensare che prima o poi avvenga.



Adesso basta non fare danni. Il pareggio di bilancio ormai è costituzione.
Con le misure per la spending review le cose sarebbero andate sicuramente meglio, ma ad oggi, un bel passo avanti rispetto al 2011 è stato fatto.
Io ho solo paura dei deliri del gormita.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Miro ha scritto:


> Esatto, l'italiano medio sta ancora troppo bene per scendere in piazza; ma in generale l'italiano non alza il sedere per prostestare finchè non tocchi i suoi interessi.



L'italiano medio nemmeno sa quali sono i suoi interessi.


----------



## Prinz (22 Aprile 2013)

il pareggio di bilancio in Costituzione è uno scempio


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> il pareggio di bilancio in Costituzione è uno scempio



Prendo atto della tua opinione.


----------



## tamba84 (22 Aprile 2013)

eppure a napolitano andrebbe fatto un applauso,a dispetto dei bambini che han votato, si è mostrato una persona seria.


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> eppure a napolitano andrebbe fatto un applauso,a dispetto dei bambini che han votato, si è mostrato una persona seria.



Napolitano, fosse stato una persona seria, si sarebbe dimesso il giorno dopo il voto dando la possibilità di nuove votazioni. Era EVIDENTE che si sarebbe finiti in questo assurdo caos che impedisce a chiunque di governare.


----------



## runner (22 Aprile 2013)

ma quale pareggio e quale bilancio?

le persone si sono impoverite e l' economia è ferma.....


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma quale pareggio e quale bilancio?
> 
> le persone si sono impoverite e l' economia è ferma.....



Ed è sicuramente colpa del pareggio di bilancio.


----------



## vota DC (22 Aprile 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> eppure a napolitano andrebbe fatto un applauso,a dispetto dei bambini che han votato, si è mostrato una persona seria.



Se proporrà il tesoriere di Craxi Amato per arginare il debito pubblico senza ridere bisognerà revocargli la laurea e fargli rifare la scuola dalle elementari in poi.



dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> e' il meno peggio. sicuramente meglio di rodotà che vuole impersonare il cambiamento senza esserlo. rodotà è un vecchio con pensione d'oro come napolitano. ma tra i due sicuramente meglio napolitano



Rodotà è come la Bonino: sempre che gli chiedono i voti ma nel momento decisivo le sue istanze non sono mai state seguite (figuriamoci che vendevano armi per massacrare i tibetani quando la Bonino era ministra). I vibranti arditi irrevocabili appelli da Napolitano invece vengono sempre accolti e potrebbe dettare la linea meglio di Berlusconi se fosse in grado di pensare con il proprio cervello invece di vegetare.


----------



## runner (22 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ed è sicuramente colpa del pareggio di bilancio.



guarda io non do colpa al bilancio dello stato, ma dico semplicemente che per ora resta sol una chimera e un' illusione pensare che con un bilancio perfetto si possano fare le cose giuste....

corruzione, crisi, povertà, mancanza di punti di riferimento e mancanza di ideali e di valori nelle istituzioni sono i veri temi


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Napolitano, fosse stato una persona seria, si sarebbe dimesso il giorno dopo il voto dando la possibilità di nuove votazioni. Era EVIDENTE che si sarebbe finiti in questo assurdo caos che impedisce a chiunque di governare.



Riandare al voto subito non avrebbe cambiato le cose credo. A meno che non si fosse dimesso Bersani subito...


----------



## juventino (22 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> *Adesso basta non fare danni*. Il pareggio di bilancio ormai è costituzione.
> Con le misure per la spending review le cose sarebbero andate sicuramente meglio, ma ad oggi, un bel passo avanti rispetto al 2011 è stato fatto.
> Io ho solo paura dei deliri del gormita.



E' proprio questo che temo. Il governo Monti piaccia o non piaccia ha sicuramente messo qualche pezza, peccato però che i partiti lo abbiamo praticamente usato come parafulmini distruggendo la sua immagine. La strada che si era intrapresa poteva essere condivisibile o meno, ma almeno stavamo andando su un binario preciso. La mia paura è che adesso che torneranno a prendere decisioni i partiti si rischia di tornare alla situazione del 2011 sia per incompetenza sia per totale menefreghismo (e lo hanno perfettamente dimostrato visto che per far dimettere Berlusconi ci vollero settimane).


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> guarda io non do colpa al bilancio dello stato, ma dico semplicemente che per ora resta sol una chimera e un' illusione pensare che con un bilancio perfetto si possano fare le cose giuste....
> 
> corruzione, crisi, povertà, mancanza di punti di riferimento e mancanza di ideali e di valori nelle istituzioni sono i veri temi



E secondo te questi punti non vengono toccati da un principio che impone di non sperperare le risorse dello stato?

- - - Updated - - -



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Riandare al voto subito non avrebbe cambiato le cose credo. A meno che non si fosse dimesso Bersani subito...



Già i montiani si sarebbero dispersi, il che vuol dire che un 10% sarebbe ballato.
Poi bisogna vedere cosa sarebbe stato del pd. Non è un'utopia credere che avrebbero cambiato il candidato.
Poi, io mi sarei auspicato (e mi auspico tutt'ora) che chi ha votato M5S per protesta, si sia reso conto che non si protesta col 25%, e avrebbe mollato grillo ai suoi fanatici.

- - - Updated - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> E' proprio questo che temo. Il governo Monti piaccia o non piaccia ha sicuramente messo qualche pezza, peccato però che i partiti lo abbiamo praticamente usato come parafulmini distruggendo la sua immagine. La strada che si era intrapresa poteva essere condivisibile o meno, ma almeno stavamo andando su un binario preciso. La mia paura è che adesso che torneranno a prendere decisioni i partiti si rischia di tornare alla situazione del 2011 sia per incompetenza sia per totale menefreghismo (e lo hanno perfettamente dimostrato visto che per far dimettere Berlusconi ci vollero settimane).



E' un rischio più che concreto.


----------



## runner (22 Aprile 2013)

assolutamente no visto che i comuni hanno un patto di stabilità assurdo e che lo stato continua a spendere i nostri soldi o in sprechi o in situazioni assurde o paradossali

comunque non voglio di certo aprire questo tema o tentare di convincere nessuno, sarà sicuramente un mio limite sognare un parlamento diverso oppure un governo capace di guardare negli occhi le persone e non salire e scendere solo da un auto blu salutando (non si sa bene chi)


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> assolutamente no visto che i comuni hanno un patto di stabilità assurdo e che lo stato continua a spendere i nostri soldi o in sprechi o in situazioni assurde o paradossali
> 
> comunque non voglio di certo aprire questo tema o tentare di convincere nessuno, sarà sicuramente un mio limite sognare un parlamento diverso oppure un governo capace di guardare negli occhi le persone e non salire e scendere solo da un auto blu salutando (non si sa bene chi)



La spending review, infatti, era il secondo passo a completamento del risanamento, se gliela avessero lasciata fare. Comunque, sugli sprechi OGGI, ci sarebbe da aprire un dibattito. Già solo la riforma delle pensioni è stato qualcosa di ENORME:

TU chiedi qualcosa di giusto, ma che non è la priorità.

Almeno, io credo che la priorità sia evitare che la disoccupazione galoppi, che le imprese chiudano, che l'economia riparta.
Se poi la priorità sono le auto blu e la poca trasparenza dei politici, ragazzi, son punti di vista.


----------



## runner (22 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La spending review, infatti, era il secondo passo a completamento del risanamento, se gliela avessero lasciata fare. Comunque, sugli sprechi OGGI, ci sarebbe da aprire un dibattito. Già solo la riforma delle pensioni è stato qualcosa di ENORME:
> 
> TU chiedi qualcosa di giusto, ma che non è la priorità.
> 
> ...



non estremizzare il mio concetto sulle auto blu o sui simboli dello spreco Italiano per favore

a mio avviso se tu dici "salvare le aziende" e fare qualcosa per la disoccupazione allora ti do ragione, ma di sicuro la strada non è certo stata quella intrapresa dal governo (se così si può chiamare) passato

secondo me il fatto di prendere scelte coraggiose e investire sugli Italiani è molto meglio che sulla merkel e soci


----------



## Livestrong (22 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Messa così sembra che tifiate per il fallimento.



La famosa decrescita


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La famosa decrescita



In futuro è la decrescita altrochè.. nei prossimi 50 anni le popolazioni dovranno imparare a descrescere in modo controllato... la crescita cosi come la stiamo vivendo noi non è piu sostenibile ...ne dai noi ne da questo pianeta...


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In futuro è la decrescita altrochè.. nei prossimi 50 anni le popolazioni dovranno imparare a descrescere in modo controllato... la crescita cosi come la stiamo vivendo noi non è piu sostenibile ...ne dai noi ne da questo pianeta...



E che differenza c'è fra la decrescita controllata grillina e l'austerity di monti?

- - - Updated - - -



runner ha scritto:


> non estremizzare il mio concetto sulle auto blu o sui simboli dello spreco Italiano per favore
> 
> a mio avviso se tu dici "salvare le aziende" e fare qualcosa per la disoccupazione allora ti do ragione, *ma di sicuro la strada non è certo stata quella intrapresa dal governo (se così si può chiamare) passato*
> 
> secondo me il fatto di prendere scelte coraggiose e investire sugli Italiani è molto meglio che sulla merkel e soci



Perchè?


----------



## smallball (22 Aprile 2013)

Napolitano molto emozionato sta parlando alle camere unite


----------



## runner (22 Aprile 2013)

ma perchè ha creato disagio sociale semplice

quando lo stato è lontano dai cittadini allora per me non è più uno stato


----------



## Livestrong (22 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In futuro è la decrescita altrochè.. nei prossimi 50 anni le popolazioni dovranno imparare a descrescere in modo controllato... la crescita cosi come la stiamo vivendo noi non è piu sostenibile ...ne dai noi ne da questo pianeta...



Lollo, detto bonariamente: ma che stai a dí?


----------



## Hell Krusty (22 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In futuro è la decrescita altrochè.. nei prossimi 50 anni le popolazioni dovranno imparare a descrescere in modo controllato... la crescita cosi come la stiamo vivendo noi non è piu sostenibile ...ne dai noi ne da questo pianeta...



Disse, al volante di un SUV... Dai su...


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2013)

Berlusconi: «Napolitano? Discorso
straordinario e ineccepibile»
"Un discorso ineccepibile e straordinario. È il discorso più straordinario che io abbia mai sentito nella mia vita politica. In vent'anni di vita politica è il miglior discorso che ho sentito, un discorso da meditare".


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2013)

Il suo discorso:


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Aprile 2013)

Decrescita? Ancora più di questa? Beh, torniamo a coltivare le patate nell'orto come fa lo zio Beppe allora...


----------



## runner (22 Aprile 2013)

io gli darei l' oscar come attore non protagonista dell' ennesima commedia all' Italiana


----------



## juventino (22 Aprile 2013)

Bla bla bla bla bla....a parole sono bravi tutti. Scommettiamo che adesso la politica farà peggio di prima?


----------



## Miro (22 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Decrescita? Ancora più di questa? Beh, torniamo a coltivare le patate nell'orto come fa lo zio Beppe allora...



Credo che si riferisca ad un discorso legato alle risorse prime, il ritmo a cui vive il mondo occidentale diventerà insostenibile nel giro di qualche decennio.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Aprile 2013)

Ma dai, sta storia delle risorse salta fuori ogni secolo. Prima era il carbone, ora il petrolio, poi sarà il gas e così via. Il progresso troverà il modo di utilizzare altre risorse, come abbiamo sempre fatto. L'ambientalismo esagerato secondo me é puro ridicolo fanatismo


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Lollo, detto bonariamente: ma che stai a dí?



Più che altro, considerando che dall'altra parte del mondo fanno i treni magnetici da millemila km orari, che collegano città distanti 3-400km l'una dall'altra in un amen. Città che contano come ridere 20 milioni di persone l'una.

Chissà cosa ne pensano loro della decrescita.


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma perchè ha creato disagio sociale semplice
> 
> quando lo stato è lontano dai cittadini allora per me non è più uno stato



Il disagio sociale quindi è figlio di una cattiva comunicazione fra politica e cittadini, dunque?


----------



## runner (22 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il disagio sociale quindi è figlio di una cattiva comunicazione fra politica e cittadini, dunque?



ma quale cattiva comunicazione.....

hanno fatto delle leggi assurde sul lavoro, le tasse e la dignità delle persone!!

(continui a farmi domande e non capisco dove vuoi andare a parare, se ti piace tanto il vecchio governo vagli a chiedere l' autografo ma non stressare me)


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma quale cattiva comunicazione.....
> 
> hanno fatto delle leggi assurde sul lavoro, le tasse e la dignità delle persone!!
> 
> (continui a farmi domande e non capisco dove vuoi andare a parare, se ti piace tanto il vecchio governo vagli a chiedere l' autografo ma non stressare me)



Chiedo solo. Tu hai scritto che il governo era distante, perciò ho desunto che intendessi quella come disagio sociale.

Mi parli ora di leggi assurde, prima non ne hai parlato. Di quali leggi parliamo?

Glisso, ovviamente, sull'ultima provocazione. Io sto solo chiedendo.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi: «Napolitano? Discorso
> straordinario e ineccepibile»
> "Un discorso ineccepibile e straordinario. È il discorso più straordinario che io abbia mai sentito nella mia vita politica. In vent'anni di vita politica è il miglior discorso che ho sentito, un discorso da meditare".



Un uomo senza vergogna,in un paese oramai senza dignità,che peraltro si merita l'attuale classe politica.Pochi cavoli.


----------



## runner (23 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Chiedo solo. Tu hai scritto che il governo era distante, perciò ho desunto che intendessi quella come disagio sociale.
> 
> Mi parli ora di leggi assurde, prima non ne hai parlato. Di quali leggi parliamo?
> 
> Glisso, ovviamente, sull'ultima provocazione. Io sto solo chiedendo.



rispondo sinteticamente

esodati, salvataggio a spese nostre di mps, i marò, IMU, tasse alte su tutto, finta caccia agli evasori, accondiscendenza immotivata nei confronti della germania, ripetuta e coordinata assistenza a opere inutili e guerre atroci

io guardo ai fatti e non alle parole


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> rispondo sinteticamente
> 
> esodati, salvataggio a spese nostre di mps, i marò, IMU, tasse alte su tutto, finta caccia agli evasori, accondiscendenza immotivata nei confronti della germania, ripetuta e coordinata assistenza a opere inutili e guerre atroci
> 
> io guardo ai fatti e non alle parole



Il fondo esodati è stato fondamentalmente potenziato attraverso una riduzione della deducibilità delle autovetture in azienda. Oltretutto le misure per chi perde il lavoro, in Italia, sono tutt'altro che poco agevolanti nei confronti dei dipendenti (e questa è una delle cause della crisi).
Il salvataggio della mps, oltre ad essere necessario, non è dipeso certo dall'ultimo governo.
Non credo che i marò c'entrino con le leggi assurde.
L'IMU è stata mal tarata, non c'è motivo di nasconderlo, sugli immobili industriali. Sulle abitazioni, non è stata poi tanto differente dall'ICI, che non provocava chissà che scandali.
Le imposte sono sì state alzate, salvo poi proporre una riduzione della base irpef per i primi due scaglioni in modo da aiutare chi aveva redditi inferiori. Tale proposta è stata fatta dal Governo Monti nel 2012 e si è arenata a causa dei partiti.
Sulla "finta" caccia agli evasori ci sarebbe da aprire un dibattito lungo. Un fatto, certo, è che nel 2011 e nel 2012 sono stati recuperati all'anno 13 miliardi. Sarebbe il triplo del gettito IMU sulla prima casa.
Se l'Italia fosse stata accondiscendente l'anno scorso non sarebbe stato messo alcun veto sulla questione del fondo salva stati. Invece, Spagna e Italia hanno contestato praticamente ogni richiesta tedesca, minacciando di non aderire al patto per la crescita e all'introduzione della Tobin Tax.
Vorrei capire inoltre quali siano i riferimenti circa le opere inutili e le guerre atroci.

Come puoi vedere, anche io gradisco attenermi ai fatti.


----------



## runner (23 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il fondo esodati è stato fondamentalmente potenziato attraverso una riduzione della deducibilità delle autovetture in azienda. Oltretutto le misure per chi perde il lavoro, in Italia, sono tutt'altro che poco agevolanti nei confronti dei dipendenti (e questa è una delle cause della crisi).
> Il salvataggio della mps, oltre ad essere necessario, non è dipeso certo dall'ultimo governo.
> Non credo che i marò c'entrino con le leggi assurde.
> L'IMU è stata mal tarata, non c'è motivo di nasconderlo, sugli immobili industriali. Sulle abitazioni, non è stata poi tanto differente dall'ICI, che non provocava chissà che scandali.
> ...



guarda onestamente non mi va di contro ribattere

ho una visione molto evoluta della situazione Italiana e dico solo quello che penso, le cose in Italia sono molto chiare e non mi va di fare l' avvocato difensore o accusatore


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> guarda onestamente non mi va di contro ribattere
> 
> ho una visione molto evoluta della situazione Italiana e dico solo quello che penso, le cose in Italia sono molto chiare e non mi va di fare l' avvocato difensore o accusatore



Come preferisci. Quando vuoi, io sono sempre aperto al dibattito.


----------

